#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм и Христианство - совмещение в жизни.

## Ometoff

Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа? Вопросы эти не праздные, который день я думаю возможно ли их объединить без противоречий. В детстве меня крестили, в зрелом возрасте я принял Прибежище в трёх драгоценностях, когда жил в подмосковье, ездил на учение в буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы, теперь я переехал жить в Ульяновск, по работе часто езжу в длительные командировки, бывает много соблазнов, стараюсь практиковать буддизм, одному сложно, вот и пришла мысль о том что необходимо объединять буддизм с христианством для ведения праведной жизни. Цель моя начать праведную жизнь в миру, у меня семья. Есть ли у кого какой опыт в этом, ваши мысли об этом, кто что думает? Пишите, мне очень важно ваше мнение, ваш опыт, ваши советы...

----------

Энн Тэ (07.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

Сошлюсь на мнение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Когда один человек из зала задал ему такой же в точности вопрос, Далай-лама сказал: "Можно совмещать, пока речь не заходит о воззрении. Буддийское воззрение -- пустота. Христианское -- вера в Бога-творца. Это несовместимо. Поэтому, если вы были раньше христианином, им и оставайтесь. Пустота -- это буддийские штучки, не лезьте туда!" 

А праведную жизнь можно вести, даже и не придерживаясь религий. ))) Нравственность -- она везде одна.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Ersh (16.08.2015), Legba (16.08.2015), Вольдемар (16.08.2015), Дордже (16.08.2015), Иван Денисов (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Паня (17.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015), Чиффа (17.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Сошлюсь на мнение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Когда один человек из зала задал ему такой же в точности вопрос, Далай-лама сказал: "Можно совмещать, пока речь не заходит о воззрении. Буддийское воззрение -- пустота. Христианское -- вера в Бога-творца. Это несовместимо. Поэтому, если вы были раньше христианином, им и оставайтесь. Пустота -- это буддийские штучки, не лезьте туда!" 
> 
> А праведную жизнь можно вести, даже и не придерживаясь религий. ))) Нравственность -- она везде одна.


Мой коренной гуру геше Тинлей однажды на учении говорил что мы подобны человеку который сидит в колодце и пытается выбраться оттуда, коренной гуру это канат по которому мы выбираемся из колодца и если вам спускается ещё канат, другой учитель и вы видите в его учении что то полезное вам на вашем пути, то ни в коем случае не перепрыгивайте с одного каната на другой, это грозит тем что вы в итоге свалитесь и утоните, правильно будет взять второй и возможно третий, четвёртый канаты и сплести их вместе и продолжить своё восхождение наверх. Вот я и пытаюсь понять можно ли сделать симбиоз буддизма и христианства, взять всё самое полезное и вступив с этим на праведный путь идти к цели?

----------


## Нико

> Мой коренной гуру геше Тинлей однажды на учении говорил что мы подобны человеку который сидит в колодце и пытается выбраться оттуда, коренной гуру это канат по которому мы выбираемся из колодца и если вам спускается ещё канат, другой учитель и вы видите в его учении что то полезное вам на вашем пути, то ни в коем случае не перепрыгивайте с одного каната на другой, это грозит тем что вы в итоге свалитесь и утоните, правильно будет взять второй и возможно третий, четвёртый канаты и сплести их вместе и продолжить своё восхождение наверх. Вот я и пытаюсь понять можно ли сделать симбиоз буддизма и христианства, взять всё самое полезное и вступив с этим на праведный путь идти к цели?


Нельзя же сделать симбиоз. Можно сделать, если Вы не изучаете воззрение. Коренной гуру геше Тинлея -- Его Святейшество Далай-лама. )

----------

Иван Денисов (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

Недавно со мной произошёл такой случай: шёл я как то с работы домой, проходил по рынку, быстро шёл и при этом услышал разговор двух женщин, который меня поразил дважды. За каких то 2 секунды у меня жизнь перевернулась.
Прохожу мимо, думаю о своём и вдруг бац, слева от меня метрах в пяти одна женщина говорит другой: " Знаешь, я проживаю эту жизнь зря, как то глупо и впустую. У меня нет даже никакой цели в жизни". Весь шум и гам вокруг пропал и я отчётливо слышал эти слова, сначала мне стало так жаль эту женщину, хотелось её как то успокоить, сказать что это не так, но она была ни одна и как то неприлично вмешиваться в чужие разговоры. Я конечно думал об этом и через пару дней, сижу я на работе, читаю книгу и вдруг, внезапно я понял смысл этих слов и что они предназначались именно мне, я подумал может и не женщины это были. Я взглянул на свою жизнь и на свои поступки, многое переосмыслил и понял что так дальше нельзя, надо многое в жизни менять прямо сейчас.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Иван Денисов (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Евгений Пхат

буддизм по сути содержит в себе заповеди христианства. христианство же не принимает закона кармы и прочего...так что практика буддизма не нуждается в дополнительной примочке в виде христианства...

----------


## Нико

> Недавно со мной произошёл такой случай: шёл я как то с работы домой, проходил по рынку, быстро шёл и при этом услышал разговор двух женщин, который меня поразил дважды. За каких то 2 секунды у меня жизнь перевернулась.
> Прохожу мимо, думаю о своём и вдруг бац, слева от меня метрах в пяти одна женщина говорит другой: " Знаешь, я проживаю эту жизнь зря, как то глупо и впустую. У меня нет даже никакой цели в жизни". Весь шум и гам вокруг пропал и я отчётливо слышал эти слова, сначала мне стало так жаль эту женщину, хотелось её как то успокоить, сказать что это не так, но она была ни одна и как то неприлично вмешиваться в чужие разговоры. Я конечно думал об этом и через пару дней, сижу я на работе, читаю книгу и вдруг, внезапно я понял смысл этих слов и что они предназначались именно мне, я подумал может и не женщины это были. Я взглянул на свою жизнь и на свои поступки, многое переосмыслил и понял что так дальше нельзя, надо многое в жизни менять прямо сейчас.


Хороший случай произошёл. Всё по канонам). Но это же не означает, что надо создавать симбиоз буддизма и христианства, верно? Вот у Вас традиция заявлена: гелуг. Пойдите по такому пути. Я, между прочим, тоже сознательно крестилась в Новодевичьем монастыре, когда мне было 20 лет. Даже ходила в церковь. Ничего это мне не дало. От буддийского Прибежища отказываться уже поздно. Так что выбирайте, раз на распутье))).

----------


## Евгений Пхат

> Мой коренной гуру геше Тинлей однажды на учении говорил что мы подобны человеку который сидит в колодце и пытается выбраться оттуда, коренной гуру это канат по которому мы выбираемся из колодца и если вам спускается ещё канат, другой учитель и вы видите в его учении что то полезное вам на вашем пути, то ни в коем случае не перепрыгивайте с одного каната на другой, это грозит тем что вы в итоге свалитесь и утоните, правильно будет взять второй и возможно третий, четвёртый канаты и сплести их вместе и продолжить своё восхождение наверх. Вот я и пытаюсь понять можно ли сделать симбиоз буддизма и христианства, взять всё самое полезное и вступив с этим на праведный путь идти к цели?


ну 
вы представляете какую роль тогда Вы на себя возьмёте? роль аватары или около того....а это нереально...сплести канаты - это уровень наверное по крайней мере бодхисаттвы....так что не занимайтесь чепухой...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Насколько понял, здесь вопрос не втом может ли христианин практиковать Учения Будды, а втом может ли буддист практиковать Учение Христа.

Если вопрос в этом, хотелось бы уточнить, в чем заключается обращение буддиста к христианству, как понял к православию?
Участие в таинствах?
Соблюдение внешних предписаний, посты, почитание святых и т.п.?
Вера в триединого Бога Творца?
Или если чтото другое, то что?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Для ведения праведной жизни буддисту достаточно практиковать Дхарму. Не нужно ничего совмещать.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), PampKin Head (18.08.2015), Pema Sonam (16.08.2015), Бо (16.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Дордже (16.08.2015), Иван Денисов (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Насколько понял, здесь вопрос не втом может ли христианин практиковать Учения Будды, а втом может ли буддист практиковать Учение Христа.
> 
> Если вопрос в этом, хотелось бы уточнить, в чем заключается обращение буддиста к христианству, как понял к православию?
> Участие в таинствах?
> Соблюдение внешних предписаний, посты, почитание святых и т.п.?
> Вера в триединого Бога Творца?
> Или если чтото другое, то что?


Я думаю посты и почитание святых ну и поучения монахов и священнослужителей, их наставления, советы и помощь в плане движения по праведному пути. Кстати сегодня пойду в храм святителя Николая чудотворца, священники проводят в 13:00 беседу с прихожанами. Схожу послушаю и наверное пойму что-нибудь для себя.

----------

Энн Тэ (07.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Я думаю посты и почитание святых ну и поучения монахов и священнослужителей, их наставления, советы и помощь в плане движения по праведному пути. Кстати сегодня пойду в храм святителя Николая чудотворца, священники проводят в 13:00 беседу с прихожанами. Схожу послушаю и наверное пойму что-нибудь для себя.


Так Вы ученик геше Тинлея или нет?  :Facepalm: 

P.S. Если Вы сказали тут, что он Ваш коренной гуру, позвоните ему и спросите, надо ли Вам ходить в храм святителя Николая чудотворца. )

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> буддизм по сути содержит в себе заповеди христианства. христианство же не принимает закона кармы и прочего...так что практика буддизма не нуждается в дополнительной примочке в виде христианства...


Я не рассматриваю христианство как примочку, просто в христианстве тоже есть, были и будут святые праведники, чья жизнь может послужить примером.

----------

Энн Тэ (07.11.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Так Вы ученик геше Тинлея или нет?


Да я ученик геше Тинлея и никогда не откажусь от своих слов.

----------


## Ometoff

Я не вижу противоречия в том чтобы почитать святых праведников буддизма и христианства. Или по вашему противоречия есть?

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я не вижу противоречия в том чтобы почитать святых праведников буддизма и христианства. Или по вашему противоречия есть?


По-моему, они есть, потому что Вы не почитать праведников туда пойдёте, а слушать советы православных священников, не так ли? У них есть один совет на все случаи жизни: "Любить Бога и веровать в него".

----------


## Нико

> Да я ученик геше Тинлея и никогда не откажусь от своих слов.


Если ученик, надобно бы прислушиваться к советам гуру перед тем, как что-то подобное делать. Я даже телефон его могу найти для Вас.

----------


## Вольдемар

> Я не вижу противоречия в том чтобы почитать святых праведников буддизма и христианства. Или по вашему противоречия есть?


у нас 24 часа в сутках. обычно люди его тратят на накопление кармы (как правило неблагой). Если мы приняли прибежище, то у нас есть выбор сколько времени в сутках накапливать неблагую карму, а сколько времени следуя наставлениям коренного гуру накапливать заслуги и мудрость. И для реализации нам важно стремиться практике двух накоплений уделять 24 часа.
Если же мы уделяем внимание учениям отличным от данных коренным гуру, то мы крадем время у своей практики.

----------

Нико (16.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Некоторые просто любят "общаться с энергиями" в разных местах. Нравятся переживания. Такой, своего рода, "духовный театр".

----------

Нико (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А праведную жизнь можно вести, даже и не придерживаясь религий. ))) Нравственность -- она везде одна.


Но для того, чтобы следовать нравственности, нужны духовные силы. Их-то и дают религии, потому что простой воспитанности может оказаться недостаточно.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Максим& (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

Я создал эту тему чтобы прояснить как то для себя что будет правильным. Приведу пример, аналогию, решил я заняться спортом, можно заниматься дома, но вот ведь штука иногда ленюсь, потому что дома. Но есть верное средство - ходить в спортзал, например купить абонемент и ходить в спортзал, это дисциплинирует. Так же и в моей ситуации, я пытаюсь практиковать буддизм, хочу вести праведную жизнь и вроде получается временами, но столько соблазнов вокруг, трудно в одиночку бороться. Раньше когда я жил в подмосковье - ходил на учения геше Тинлея когда он был в Москве, а сейчас переехал в Ульяновск и подумал, может как дисциплинирующее средство подойдёт церковь, которая находится рядом. не с целью того чтобы переметнуться с буддизма в христианство, а с целью практиковать буддизм и использовать церковь как дисциплинирующий инструмент, сдерживающий от создания неблагой кармы. Но возможно и наверняка я хочу за счёт церкви подстраховаться от грехопадения в мире соблазна. Был бы рядом буддийский храм я непременно ходил бы туда. Это пока просто мои размышления и я у вас буддийских братьев и сестёр прошу совета как быть, чтобы как говорится не "напартачить".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я думаю посты и почитание святых ну и поучения монахов и священнослужителей, их наставления, советы и помощь в плане движения по праведному пути. Кстати сегодня пойду в храм святителя Николая чудотворца, священники проводят в 13:00 беседу с прихожанами. Схожу послушаю и наверное пойму что-нибудь для себя.


имхо:
Соблюдать посты и почитать святых своей страны, при условии признания высшим Прибежищем Три Драгоценности, думаю вполне возможно.
Слушать наставление разных религий для применения в жизни,  думаю может привести  к  запутанности. 
Даже понятие - праведная жизнь - в разных религиях понимается немного по разному. 

А в Ульяновске есть центр или практикующие Гелуг?

----------


## Нико

> А в Ульяновске есть центр или практикующие Гелуг?


Ясное дело, что нет. Геше Тинлей ещё пока туда не приезжал. Хотя ведь можно пригласить его туда, да ведь? А не ходить по церквям для "дисциплины". Инет, опять же, есть. Можно слушать буддийские учения в трансляциях или в записях для той же "дисциплины". Не понимаю, в чём проблема. Можно сидеть дома и быть буддистом, а не метаться по церквям ради почитания праведников.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если речь идёт о соблюдении обетов и ведении праведной жизни, то аналогия неуместная—хождение в церковь для этого не нужно, это внутренняя работа. Хождение в церковь никак вам не поможет лучше соблюдать обеты, это иллюзия. Среди верующих христиан, ходящих в церковь, есть как праведники, так и грешники, хождение в церковь не помогает грешникам стать праведниками, помогает опять же работа над собой. Лучше сутры читайте почаще. А если речь идёт о том, что вам садхану скучно одному делать, то хождением в церковь вы садхану не замените. Найдите себе единомышленников-буддистов.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Дордже (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Но для того, чтобы следовать нравственности, нужны духовные силы. Их-то и дают религии, потому что простой воспитанности может оказаться недостаточно.


Не духовных сил при простой воспитанности недостаточно, а мотивации. imho.

----------


## Ometoff

> Ясное дело, что нет. Геше Тинлей ещё пока туда не приезжал. Хотя ведь можно пригласить его туда, да ведь? А не ходить по церквям для "дисциплины". Инет, опять же, есть. Можно слушать буддийские учения в трансляциях или в записях для той же "дисциплины". Не понимаю, в чём проблема. Можно сидеть дома и быть буддистом, а не метаться по церквям ради почитания праведников.


Просто я немного запутался. Да действительно в инете всё есть и все лекции геше Тинлея в записи, на них и надо делать упор. А то за двумя зайцами погонюсь и ни с чем останусь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не духовных сил при простой воспитанности недостаточно, а мотивации. imho.


Мотивация, намерение, - это и есть проявление духовной силы в человеке. Это можно назвать "инспирация", вдохновение.

----------


## Нико

> Просто я немного запутался. Да действительно в инете всё есть и все лекции геше Тинлея в записи, на них и надо делать упор. А то за двумя зайцами погонюсь и ни с чем останусь.


Вот это верное решение! Оставим православные церкви в покое!)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

С позиции одной религии, другая базируется на ложном воззрении (для христиан буддизм — ложное воззрение и наоборот). Вопрос: если нравственность базируется на ложном воззрении, то является ли такая нравственность ложной?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Мотивация, намерение, - это и есть проявление духовной силы в человеке. Это можно назвать "инспирация", вдохновение.


А я думаю, что мотивация - это одно, а усилия (сила) следовать выбранному - другое.

----------


## Дубинин

Господи, а по случаю, нашей ущербной памяти- какие заповеди- самые крутые? Возлюби Господа всем сердцем- всей душой, и возлюби ближнего своего как самого- себя, сии есть главные.. 
Отсель- мотивация быть "плюсом" в христианстве, без потери "Прибежища"- не возможна)))

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я думаю, что мотивация - это одно, а усилия (сила) следовать выбранному - другое.


Выбранному следуют посредством сохранения мотивации, не так ли?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Отсель- мотивация быть "плюсом" в христианстве, без потери "Прибежища"- не возможна)))


Несомненно, и каждая религия предлагает для сохранения мотивации свое прибежище.

----------

Дубинин (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Господи, а по случаю, нашей ущербной памяти- какие заповеди- самые крутые? Возлюби Господа всем сердцем- всей душой, и возлюби ближнего своего как самого- себя, сии есть главные.. 
> Отсель- мотивация быть "плюсом" в христианстве, без потери "Прибежища"- не возможна)))


Вот тут и видим уже расхождения с буддизмом. "Возлюби ближнего своего как себя".... В буддизме предлагается возлюбить ближнего больше, чем себя. И что под "ближним" понимается в христианстве? Люди. К животным и насекомым уже другое отношение ведь. Не так? 

Ну про Господа не буду всуе).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Выбранному следуют посредством сохранения мотивации, не так ли?


Можно я как еврейки, вопросами на вопрос?
А что удерживает мотивацию в форусе сознания, при возникновении соблазна?
Можно ведь занятся сексом, а потом венуться к своему целибату? 
Многие ведь так и делают)) 
"Вот сейчас еще покурю и брощу".

----------


## Ometoff

> С позиции одной религии, другая базируется на ложном воззрении (для христиан буддизм — ложное воззрение и наоборот). Вопрос: если нравственность базируется на ложном воззрении, то является ли такая нравственность ложной?


Вот почему так? каждая религия считает именно себя единственно верной, но святые праведники есть в каждой религии, и все они добились одинаковой цели используя различные воззрения и инструменты...

----------


## Neroli

> С позиции одной религии, другая базируется на ложном воззрении (для христиан буддизм — ложное воззрение и наоборот). Вопрос: если нравственность базируется на ложном воззрении, то является ли такая нравственность ложной?


С т.з. буддизма, наверное не будет. Тут благая карма однозначно. А вот за ложные воззрения - атата отдельное.

Вот у христиан в ад полюбасу. Это то мне и не понравилось в свое время в христианстве: что у верующего грешника больше шансов в рай, чем у святого атеиста.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот почему так? каждая религия считает именно себя единственно верной, но святые праведники есть в каждой религии, и все они добились одинаковой цели используя различные воззрения и инструменты...


Не знаю, какой цели добились святые праведники в христианстве. Попали в рай? Вы хотите рая или чего Вы хотите? Это принципиальный вопрос. На засыпку. )

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Вот тут и видим уже расхождения с буддизмом. "Возлюби ближнего своего как себя".... В буддизме предлагается возлюбить ближнего больше, чем себя. И что под "ближним" понимается в христианстве? Люди. К животным и насекомым уже другое отношение ведь. Не так? 
> 
> Ну про Господа не буду всуе).


Кстати да тут вот непонятно, как то у православного миссионера спросили про заповедь не убий и про отношению этой заповеди ко всем живым существам, так вот он ответил что заповедь эта относится только к людям. Да и в притче о блудном сыне когда сын вернулся, отец велел заколоть откормленного телёнка. С точки зрения буддизма это неприемлемо.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что удерживает мотивацию в форусе сознания, при возникновении соблазна?


В религиозных учениях - это как правило система обетов.
В буддизме, к примеру, считается, что волитивный акт принесения обета (самайя) привносит в поток ума силу, некий постоянно действующий кармический фактор, который в абидарме относят к к атегории "рупа" (форма).
В бодхисаттваяне подобную роль играет зарождение бодхичитты (что бы это ни значило)))))

----------

Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати да тут вот непонятно, как то у православного миссионера спросили про заповедь не убий и про отношению этой заповеди ко всем живым существам, так вот он ответил что заповедь эта относится только к людям. Да и в притче о блудном сыне когда сын вернулся, отец велел заколоть откормленного телёнка. С точки зрения буддизма это неприемлемо.


Во-во. О чём и говорю.... Святые православные праведники, строго соблюдающие посты...носящие кресты... и увлекающиеся охотой да рыбалкой. Таких немало!!! (А мы тут каждого комарика аккуратно сдуваем с руки. Предварительно напоив его своей кровью).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ometoff

> С т.з. буддизма, наверное не будет. Тут благая карма однозначно. А вот за ложные воззрения - атата отдельное.
> 
> Вот у христиан в ад полюбасу. Это то мне и не понравилось в свое время в христианстве: что у верующего грешника больше шансов в рай, чем у святого атеиста.


Да тут как то несправедливо что ли. Кстати первый человек попавший в рай это разбойник, который всё жизнь грешил и умирая на кресте рядом с Иисусом уверовал в Бога.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не знаю, какой цели добились святые праведники в христианстве. Попали в рай?


В христианстве считается, что целью пути является уподобление Богу, а вовсе не попадание в рай. И согласно их воззрению святые праведники именно этого и достигли. Поэтому их называют "преподобные" (= достигшие подобия).
А "попадание в рай" - лишь следствие, побочный результат, так сказать.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В буддизме, к примеру, считается, что волитивный акт принесения обета (самайя) привносит в поток ума силу, некий постоянно действующий кармический фактор, который в абидарме относят к к атегории "*рупа" (форма)*.


Вот! Я спорила с некоторыми по этому вопросу, а ты молчал!!!!!!!)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (А мы тут каждого комарика аккуратно сдуваем с руки. Предварительно напоив его своей кровью).


кто как, кстати.
я могу и прихлопнуть

----------

Aion (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот! Я спорила с некоторыми по этому вопросу, а ты молчал!!!!!!!)


Я не видел )))
А что тут спорить? Это прямо написано у Васубандху, достаточно цитату причести.

----------


## Нико

> В христианстве считается, что целью пути является уподобление Богу, а вовсе не попадание в рай. И согласно их воззрению святые праведники именно этого и достигли. Поэтому их называют "преподобные" (= достигшие подобия).
> А "попадание в рай" - лишь следствие, побочный результат, так сказать.


Разве можно стать Богом в христианстве? По-моему, нельзя. Всё равно твари все грешные. И Богом не становятся, как ни молись.

----------


## Ometoff

> Во-во. О чём и говорю.... Святые православные праведники, строго соблюдающие посты...носящие кресты... и увлекающиеся охотой да рыбалкой. Таких немало!!! (А мы тут каждого комарика аккуратно сдуваем с руки. Предварительно напоив его своей кровью).


Да, насчёт комариков только буддист поймёт и примет это, остальные не понимают и смотрят на тебя как на ненормального.

----------


## Нико

> кто как, кстати.
> я могу и прихлопнуть


А я вот нет  :Cry:  Обеты бодхичитты не позволяют, тонкая невидимая форма).

----------

Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> В религиозных учениях - это как правило система обетов.
> В буддизме, к примеру, считается, что волитивный акт принесения обета (самайя) привносит в поток ума силу, некий постоянно действующий кармический фактор, который в абидарме относят к к атегории "рупа" (форма).
> В бодхисаттваяне подобную роль играет зарождение бодхичитты (что бы это ни значило)))))


Мы придем в итоге к выводу, что силу дает вера?

----------


## Нико

> Да, насчёт комариков только буддист поймёт и примет это, остальные не понимают и смотрят на тебя как на ненормального.


Да что там комарики! Я свою тётю и двоюродную сестру так и не убедила не разводить кур и кроликов, чтобы потом, когда они станут упитанные и пушистые, их резать и поедать. Никакие проповеди не помогли. (((( 

А дома их все в иконах, христианских праведников. Всё по-правильному. (

----------


## Ometoff

> Не знаю, какой цели добились святые праведники в христианстве. Попали в рай? Вы хотите рая или чего Вы хотите? Это принципиальный вопрос. На засыпку. )


Я хочу не рая, хочу стать бодхисаттвой и помогать всем живым существам, пока все они не достигнут просветления. думаю что христианские святые так же не сидят в раю а помогают живым существам в этом мире.

----------


## Ometoff

> Во-во. О чём и говорю.... Святые православные праведники, строго соблюдающие посты...носящие кресты... и увлекающиеся охотой да рыбалкой. Таких немало!!! (А мы тут каждого комарика аккуратно сдуваем с руки. Предварительно напоив его своей кровью).


А конкретнее? Примеры? Я что то не знаю православных святых которые ради развлечения ловят рыбу и охотятся на животных, я думаю таких праведников нет, потому что это неправедные занятия, может вы имели ввиду обычных верующих христиан?

----------


## Нико

> Я хочу не рая, хочу стать бодхисаттвой и помогать всем живым существам, пока все они не достигнут просветления. думаю что христианские святые так же не сидят в раю а помогают живым существам в этом мире.


Но они не помогают живым существам достичь просветления же! Если вы хотите стать бодхисаттвой, примите обеты (наверняка уже приняли от геше Тинлея), и действуйте, накапливая заслуги и мудрость! Переводите старушек через дорогу для начала. Помогайте, чем можете! А церковь -- это только свечки, сомнительные переживания и молитвы о Боге.

----------


## Нико

> А конкретнее? Примеры? Я что то не знаю православных святых которые ради развлечения ловят рыбу и охотятся на животных, я думаю таких праведников нет, потому что это неправедные занятия, может вы имели ввиду обычных верующих христиан?


Ну я тут утрирую, конечно. Но в Библии есть заповедь не охотиться и не рыбачить?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это то мне и не понравилось в свое время в христианстве: что у верующего грешника больше шансов в рай, чем у святого атеиста.


Вам просто неправильно объяснили воззрение. Нет там такого.
Касательно "верующего грешника" - считается, что вера как раз и является тем самым "постоянно действующим фактором" (самайей), и этот фактор может сыграть свою решающую роль в момент смерти или в переходном состоянии (своего рода бардо). Подобное есть и в буддизме в отношении гуруйоги. Но в христианстве не говорится, что вера *сама по себе* является гарантией.

В отношении же "святого атеиста" (то есть в той системе понятий - язычника) ап. Павел говорит:
Те, которые, не имея закона (= Дхармы. - СХ)))), согрешили, вне закона и погибнут; а те, которые под законом согрешили, по закону осудятся 13(потому что не слушатели закона праведны пред Богом, но исполнители закона оправданы будут, *ибо когда язычники, не имеющие закона, по природе законное делают, то, не имея закона, они сами себе закон: они показывают, что дело закона у них написано в сердцах, о чем свидетельствует совесть их и мысли их, то обвиняющие, то оправдывающие одна другую)* 

И еще:
Если я говорю языками человеческими и ангельскими, а любви не имею, то я - медь звенящая или кимвал звучащий.
Если имею дар пророчества, и знаю все тайны, и имею всякое познание и всю веру, так что могу и горы переставлять, а не имею любви,- то я ничто.
И если я раздам все имение мое и отдам тело мое на сожжение, а любви не имею, нет мне в том никакой пользы.
Любовь долготерпит, милосердствует, любовь не завидует, любовь не превозносится, не гордится, не бесчинствует, не ищет своего, не раздражается, не мыслит зла, не радуется неправде, а сорадуется истине; все покрывает, всему верит, всего надеется, все переносит.
Любовь никогда не перестает, хотя и пророчества прекратятся, и языки умолкнут, и знание упразднится.

Так что, друзья, учите матчасть по первоисточникам прежде чем выносить суждения о других конфессиях.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Gakusei (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мы придем в итоге к выводу, что силу дает вера?


Конечно, это один из решающих факторов, и в буддизме - тоже.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Ну я тут утрирую, конечно. Но в Библии есть заповедь не охотиться и не рыбачить?


Библия не запрещает охоту и рыбалку. Необходимо уважать жизнь животных, поскольку ее дал им Бог. Поэтому христиане не убивают животных просто из спортивного интереса или ради забавы и остерегаются любых проявлений жестокости и неуважения к жизни.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Разве можно стать Богом в христианстве? По-моему, нельзя. Всё равно твари все грешные. И Богом не становятся, как ни молись.


Согласно христианству - можно достичь "подобия".
Там это называется "обожение". Это и есть их цель.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вам просто неправильно объяснили воззрение. Нет там такого.
> Касательно "верующего грешника" - считается, что вера как раз и является тем самым "постоянно действующим фактором" (самайей), и этот фактор может сыграть свою решающую роль в момент смерти или в переходном состоянии (своего рода бардо). Подобное есть и в буддизме в отношении гуруйоги. Но в христианстве не говорится, что вера *сама по себе* является гарантией.
> 
> В отношении же "святого атеиста" (то есть в той системе понятий - язычника) ап. Павел говорит:
> Те, которые, не имея закона (= Дхармы. - СХ)))), согрешили, вне закона и погибнут; а те, которые под законом согрешили, по закону осудятся 13(потому что не слушатели закона праведны пред Богом, но исполнители закона оправданы будут, *ибо когда язычники, не имеющие закона, по природе законное делают, то, не имея закона, они сами себе закон: они показывают, что дело закона у них написано в сердцах, о чем свидетельствует совесть их и мысли их, то обвиняющие, то оправдывающие одна другую)* 
> 
> И еще:
> Если я говорю языками человеческими и ангельскими, а любви не имею, то я - медь звенящая или кимвал звучащий.
> Если имею дар пророчества, и знаю все тайны, и имею всякое познание и всю веру, так что могу и горы переставлять, а не имею любви,- то я ничто.
> ...


Это прекрасная цитата, но что там имеется в виду под "любовью"?

----------


## Neroli

> кто как, кстати.
> я могу и прихлопнуть


духовных сил не хватает, чтобы не прихлопывать?

----------

Дубинин (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно, это один из решающих факторов, и в буддизме - тоже.


Тогда так можно сформулировать:
"Но для того, чтобы следовать нравственности, нужна вера. Ее-то и дают религии, потому что простой воспитанности может оказаться недостаточно."
???

----------

Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Библия не запрещает охоту и рыбалку. Необходимо уважать жизнь животных, поскольку ее дал им Бог. Поэтому христиане не убивают животных просто из спортивного интереса или ради забавы и остерегаются любых проявлений жестокости и неуважения к жизни.


Смотря какие христиане, опять же. Надеюсь, Вы не любите рыбачить?)

----------


## Neroli

> Так что, друзья, учите матчасть по первоисточникам прежде чем выносить суждения о других конфессиях.


А там есть объяснения почему всесильный боженька не уберет из этого мира сотону?

----------

Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Согласно христианству - можно достичь "подобия".
> Там это называется "обожение". Это и есть их цель.


Я знаю кое-кого из канонизированных святых. Они все стали подобны Богу? Или не совсем? Кстати, Бог-творец ведь постоянен.... Они стали тоже постоянными?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А там есть объяснения почему всесильный боженька не уберет из этого мира сотону?


Сотону никак нельзя убирать из процесса мирового развития. Это очень важный фактор воспитания свободной воли человека, то есть основы его обожения.
Как сказал поэт устами Мефистофеля: "Я - часть той силы, что вечно хочет зла, но неизменно совершает благо".

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я знаю кое-кого из канонизированных святых. Они все стали подобны Богу? Или не совсем?


в разную меру




> Кстати, Бог-творец ведь постоянен.... Они стали тоже постоянными?


в христианстве все постоянны: душа ведь неуничтожима (впрочем, как и индивид. поток ума)))))

----------


## Нико

> Сотону никак нельзя убирать из процесса мирового развития. Это очень важный фактор воспитания свободной воли человека, то есть основы его обожения.
> Как сказал поэт устами Мефистофеля: "Я - часть той силы, что вечно хочет зла, но неизменно совершает благо".


Хос, я всегда знала, что в душе ты христианин!!! :Kiss:

----------

Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда так можно сформулировать


Да, именно так и можно сформулировать. )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, я всегда знала, что в душе ты христианин!!!


Не, я просто подающий надежды компаративист ))))

----------

Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Смотря какие христиане, опять же. Надеюсь, Вы не любите рыбачить?)


Ну конечно же имеются ввиду глубоко верующие христиане. Нет я не люблю рыбачить и не рыбачу.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> духовных сил не хватает, чтобы не прихлопывать?


Можно и так сказать. А еще это неплохой альтернативный способ развития осознанности, если сопровождать это действие подходящей мантрой ))))

----------


## Нико

> в христианстве все постоянны:* душа ведь неуничтожима* (впрочем, как и индивид. поток ума)))))


Не сравнивай Божий дар с яичницей. Чую, ещё через пару постов возникнет _атман._

----------

Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Сотону никак нельзя убирать из процесса мирового развития. Это очень важный фактор воспитания свободной воли человека, то есть основы его обожения.


Но постойте, Сотону ведь Бог не создавал. Это один из его архангелов осотонел, глядя на все это? Как так вышло, что "важный фактор"возник случайно?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чую, ещё через пару постов возникнет _атман._




- Марьванна, а Хос атманом дразнится! ))))

----------

Нико (16.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Но постойте, Сотону ведь Бог не создавал. Это один из его архангелов осотонел, глядя на все это? Как так вышло, что "важный фактор"возник случайно?


Ну да, он ангела создал, а тот осотанел. Ангелы имеют свободу воли в момент творения, а дальше - механически следуют первичному выбору. Наверное, это потому, что в их измерении иные времннЫе законы.

Кстати, в Библии об этом очень поэтически говорится:
Как упал ты с неба, денница, сын зари! Разбился о землю, попиравший народы. А говорил в сердце своём: «Взойду на небо, выше звезд Божиих вознесу престол мой и сяду на горе в сонме богов, на краю севера; взойду на высоты облачные...

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати, в Библии об этом очень поэтически говорится:


Это все прекрасно, но все же:



> Как так вышло, что "важный фактор"возник случайно?

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, он ангела создал, а тот осотанел. Ангелы имеют свободу воли в момент творения, а дальше - механически следуют первичному выбору. Наверное, это потому, что в их измерении иные времннЫе законы.
> 
> Кстати, в Библии об этом очень поэтически говорится:
> Как упал ты с неба, денница, сын зари! Разбился о землю, попиравший народы. А говорил в сердце своём: «Взойду на небо, выше звезд Божиих вознесу престол мой и сяду на горе в сонме богов, на краю севера; взойду на высоты облачные...


Блин... У меня такое ощущение, что я уже стою в церкви Николая чудотворца.... со свечкой и в платочке....)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Блин... У меня такое ощущение, что я уже стою в церкви Николая чудотворца.... со свечкой и в платочке....)


Так может это ты в "душе это самое", а не я? )))) У меня вот такого ощущения нет.

----------


## Нико

> Так может это ты в "душе это самое", а не я? )))) У меня вот такого ощущения нет.


Не, шутки всё это, шутки. 

Ты ньингма, а я гелуг. 
Ты мой друг
И я твой друг. )

----------

Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это все прекрасно, но все же:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Neroli
> 
> 
> Как так вышло, что "важный фактор"возник случайно?


"Случайность" - категория человеческого измерения и к сфере высшей истины может оказаться неприменимой. Равно как и категория "неслучайность". Читайте Нагарджуну, он очень внятно это объясняет )))))

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, насчёт комариков только буддист поймёт и примет это, остальные не понимают и смотрят на тебя как на ненормального.


Буддийская нравственность и христианская имеют совершенно разные основы.
Текстуально во много есть схожесть, но внутреннее содержание разниться.

Определённые  действия христиан, могут быть непонятны буддистам.
Но даже ещё большее непонимание возникает у христианина по приезде в буддийскую страну или даже зашедшего в буддийский центр в своём городе,  может быть даже некий культурный шок.

----------


## Максим&

> Ну я тут утрирую, конечно. Но в Библии есть заповедь не охотиться и не рыбачить?


А что, 500 млн. буддистов разного толка сплошь веганы и пацифисты?

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А что, 500 млн. буддистов разного толка сплошь веганы и пацифисты?


За 500 мильонов не скажу. Если буддисты, обязаны быть пацифистами по определению. Веганами быть не обязаны.

----------


## Харуказе

> А что, 500 млн. буддистов разного толка сплошь веганы и пацифисты?


Нет. Возможность соблюдть правильную вегетарианскую диету (а не есть только рис) есть далеко не у всех. Во многих районах планеты люди вынуждены есть еще и мясо/рыбу.

----------

Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Случайность" - категория человеческого измерения и к сфере высшей истины может оказаться неприменимой. Равно как и категория "неслучайность". Читайте Нагарджуну, он очень внятно это объясняет )))))


Хос, это какая-то примитивная трактовка Нагарджуны. Ничего случайного быть не может, как, например, стихийного порождения из ничего. "Из иного" тоже нет рождения, с оговоркой_ самосущего_. Ну и т.д. 

Вашего сотону сотворил Бог. Специально, видимо, для введения людей в соблазн и грех. Как будто ему нечем другим было заняться!)

----------

Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> За 500 мильонов не скажу. Если буддисты, обязаны быть пацифистами по определению. Веганами быть не обязаны.


Ну так чеж вы за кур христианских переживаете, если их и в буддизме кушают. Разберитесь в своём огороде для начала.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так чеж вы за кур христианских переживаете, если их и в буддизме кушают. Разберитесь в своём огороде для начала.


Отличие "моего" огорода от "христианского" в том, что там нет животных, которых я развожу, а потом убиваю и ем. Более того, если я приеду к тёте и ради такого события, как мой визит, убьют куру, я это есть не стану. И, естественно, никогда о таком не попрошу. 

Разницу улавливаете?

P.S. Более того, некоторые ненормальные буддисты иногда приходят в магазин, где продаётся живая рыба, скупают её десятками за большие деньги, а потом выпускают на свободу в ближайшем пруду. )

----------


## Максим&

> Отличие "моего" огорода от "христианского" в том, что там нет животных, которых я развожу, а потом убиваю и ем. Более того, если я приеду к тёте и ради такого события, как мой визит, убьют куру, я это есть не стану. И, естественно, никогда о таком не попрошу. 
> 
> Разницу улавливаете?


Зачем тете христиане давать советы о разведении кур, если ваши братья и сёстры по вере их тоже едят? 
Я лишь улавливаю, что у вас слишком много своего "я" . То вы ислам не примете даже если вам будут смертью грозить, то от врачей откажетесь, то комариков сдуваете, то иронизируете насчет чужих религий не прочитав не одной богословской книги,то ещё пятое-десятое. 
По-моему обычное фантазерство в лучшем случае...как по мне вы даже на неделю не можете оторваться от форума чтоб нормально помедитировать, не то что какие-то иные "подвиги" совершать.

----------


## Ometoff

> А что, 500 млн. буддистов разного толка сплошь веганы и пацифисты?


Сразу видно человек неравнодушен к охоте и (или) рыбалке.

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> "Случайность" - категория человеческого измерения и к сфере высшей истины может оказаться неприменимой. Равно как и категория "неслучайность". Читайте Нагарджуну, он очень внятно это объясняет )))))


Если вашу мысль о "важном факторе" развивать, то ангел осотанел либо по воле божьей... либо по божьей воле. Т.е. бог создал людей,чтобы они корячились в попытках стать подобрыми ему, подложил им свинью в виде сотоны, чтобы было сложнее в разы (либо не стал свинье мешать)... Ну и зачем?
Зачем нужен весь этот балаган вместо того, чтобы просто создать себе подобных?

.... и почему отдуваться, объясняя все это, должен Нагарджуна, этого мне понять не дано вапще совсем....

----------

Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, это какая-то примитивная трактовка Нагарджуны.


Так и мысль Нагарджуны довольно проста и понятна: сами категории "причина" и "следствие" не валидны с позиции пустоты. Просто потому, что в пустоте исчезают все умопостроения (прапанча). Почитай ММК XXI (Исследование причины и следствия), там об этом ясно говорится:

Ты полагаешь, что воспринимаемы 
И возникновение и разрушение. 
Однако в действительности возникновение и разрушение 
Видимы только в силу неведения. 
ММК XXI,8

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем тете христиане давать советы о разведении кур, если ваши братья и сёстры по вере их тоже едят? 
> Я лишь улавливаю, что у вас слишком много своего "я" . То вы ислам не примете даже если вам будут смертью грозить, то от врачей откажетесь, то комариков сдуваете, то иронизируете насчет чужих религий не прочитав не одной богословской книги,то ещё пятое-десятое. 
> По-моему обычное фантазерство в лучшем случае...как по мне вы даже на неделю не можете оторваться от форума чтоб нормально помедитировать, не то что какие-то иные "подвиги" совершать.


Из этой тирады я уловила только "переход на личность".

----------


## Нико

> Так и мысль Нагарджуны довольно проста и понятна: сами категории "причина" и "следствие" не валидны с позиции пустоты. Просто потому, что в пустоте исчезают все умопостроения (прапанча). Почитай ММК XXI (Исследование причины и следствия), там об этом ясно говорится:
> 
> Ты полагаешь, что воспринимаемы 
> И возникновение и разрушение. 
> Однако в действительности возникновение и разрушение 
> Видимы только в силу неведения. 
> ММК XXI,8


И поэтому я следую ламе Цонкапе, который наиболее ясно из всех мыслителей доказал непротиворечивость пустоты и кармы (взаимозависимости):

Пока, с одной стороны, непреложный закон взаимозависимости явлений, 
А с другой — пустота, в которой ничего не утверждается, 
Воспринимаются раздельно, 
Мысль Будды Шакьямуни ещё не постигнута. 

  Если же [два эти постижения существуют] одновременно, а не поочередно,
  И если при одном лишь виде непреложной взаимозависимости
  Полностью разрушается цепляние за несомненно воспринятые объекты, 
  Значит, анализ [истинного] воззрения завершен. 

  Более того, если посредством [восприятия] явлений ты устраняешь крайность этернализма,
А посредством [постижения] пустоты — крайность нигилизма, 
И если сознаешь, как пустота проявляется в качестве причины и следствия,
Тебя не пленят [более] крайние взгляды.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Если вашу мысль о "важном факторе" развивать, то ангел осотанел либо по воле божьей... либо по божьей воле. Т.е. бог создал людей,чтобы они корячились в попытках стать подобрыми ему, подложил им свинью в виде сотоны, чтобы было сложнее в разы (либо не стал свинье мешать)... Ну и зачем?
> Зачем нужен весь этот балаган вместо того, чтобы просто создать себе подобных?


Вы задаёте такие вопросы про которые Будда сказал: — Пожалуйста, не задавайте одиннадцать вопросов. Эти вопросы включают в себя все важнейшие понятия: Бог, душа, смерть, жизнь, истина и т. д. Когда его спрашивали: "Почему? ", он отвечал: — Потому, что на них не могут быть даны ответы. Не то, чтобы я не знал ответы на них, но, во-первых, это невозможно выразить словами, во-вторых, познание этих вещей не способствуют святости жизни и не ведет к просветлению, а, в-третьих, эти вопросы создают верования, которые мешают вам воспринимать Истинную реальность. Спрашивайте о гневе и о том, как выйти за его пределы. Спросите о жадности, о привязанности, о трансформации. Спросите о том, как отбросить ум и достичь состояния медитации..

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну и зачем?
> Зачем нужен весь этот балаган вместо того, чтобы просто создать себе подобных?


Потому что подобие как раз и состоит в наличии возможности свободного выбора, в том числе и *возможности* выбора зла.
А "просто создать себе подобных" в вашей примитивной трактовке означало бы создать праведные автоматы, без всякой свободы.

----------


## Максим&

> Из этой тирады я уловила только "переход на личность".


Все верно, прежде чем осуждать кого-то или что-то ( чужую культуру, религию или поступки отдельного человека) - наведи у себя порядок.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это прекрасная цитата, но что там имеется в виду под "любовью"?


Так там же дано определение, прямой ответ на твой вопрос:
Любовь долготерпит, милосердствует, любовь не завидует, любовь не превозносится, не гордится, не бесчинствует, не ищет своего, не раздражается, не мыслит зла, не радуется неправде, а сорадуется истине; все покрывает, всему верит, всего надеется, все переносит

----------

Aion (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы задаёте такие вопросы про которые Будда сказал: — Пожалуйста, не задавайте одиннадцать вопросов. Эти вопросы включают в себя все важнейшие понятия: Бог, душа, смерть, жизнь, истина и т. д. Когда его спрашивали: "Почему? ", он отвечал: — Потому, что на них не могут быть даны ответы. Не то, чтобы я не знал ответы на них, но, во-первых, это невозможно выразить словами, во-вторых, познание этих вещей не способствуют святости жизни и не ведет к просветлению, а, в-третьих, эти вопросы создают верования, которые мешают вам воспринимать Истинную реальность. Спрашивайте о гневе и о том, как выйти за его пределы. Спросите о жадности, о привязанности, о трансформации. Спросите о том, как отбросить ум и достичь состояния медитации..


Докажите мне, по возможности просто, что Шакьямуни знал ответы на те вопросы о которых молчал, а не сознательно придумал уловку чтобы избежать сложных философских тем.

----------

Neroli (16.08.2015), Паня (17.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Все верно, прежде чем осуждать кого-то или что-то ( чужую культуру, религию или поступки отдельного человека) - наведи у себя порядок.


На минуточку... Человек сам задал вопрос, имея в профиле традицию "гелуг". Если Вы не смогли ему ответить, не ругайте других за то, что они это сделали. Никто тут не осуждает христианство. Весь вопрос в том, можно ли одновременно находиться в двух песочницах.

----------

Ometoff (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Докажите мне, по возможности просто, что Шакьямуни знал ответы на те вопросы о которых молчал, а не сознательно придумал уловку чтобы избежать сложных философских тем.


В игре, под названием "буддизм", правила у играющих таковы- что водящий (Будда)- всеведущ.

----------

Максим& (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Короче, как любитель компаративизма, по теме топика скажу: в теории есть общие черты, а на практике совмещать вряд ли получится, тут я с ДЛЛ совершенно согласен.
Разве что посещение церкви и знакомство с литературой может придать некоторый добродетельный импульс, но на довольно поверхностном уровне. Впрочем, многие дальше поверхностного уровня и не идут.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Потому что подобие как раз и состоит в наличии возможности свободного выбора, в том числе и *возможности* выбора зла.
> А "просто создать себе подобных" в вашей примитивной трактовке означало бы создать праведные автоматы, без всякой свободы.


Кстати, вопрос: а свободен ли Бог, будучи постоянным и неизменным?

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что подобие как раз и состоит в наличии возможности свободного выбора, в том числе и *возможности* выбора зла.
> А "просто создать себе подобных" в вашей примитивной трактовке означало бы создать праведные автоматы, без всякой свободы.


а сам Бог может выбрать зло?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, вопрос: а свободен ли Бог, будучи постоянным и неизменным?


Так постоянство и неизменность - атрибуты парама-артха-сатья.
А изменяемость и непостоянство - иллюзорны. Так что в своей собственной сущности он постоянный, а в проявлениях - динамичен.
Короче, читай Нагарджуну перед сном, там все это объясняется очень хорошо ))))

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> В игре, под названием "буддизм", правила у играющих таковы- что водящий (Будда)- всеведущ.


Это конечно разумные правила, но хотелось бы доказательств. А то в итоге приходим все к тому же ...по вере вашей да будет вам.

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати, вопрос: а свободен ли Бог, будучи постоянным и неизменным?


Да этих вовросов мильён можно накидать:
а свободен если: 
творит (от "не творения")
творит выбор, то  от зла (добра без зла нет)...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а сам Бог может выбрать зло?


Этот вопрос тождественнен следующему: "может ли добро быть злом?"
Подумайте сами, каков может быть ответ, он не так прост, как кажется на первый взгляд, и это неплохое упражнение для ума. ))

----------


## Нико

> Так постоянство и неизменность - атрибуты парама-артха-сатья.
> А изменяемость и непостоянство - иллюзорны. Так что в своей собственной сущности он постоянный, а в проявлениях - динамичен.
> Короче, читай Нагарджуну перед сном, там все это объясняется очень хорошо ))))


Ты намекаешь на то, что Бог на самом деле - пустота?))))) Что ж, остаётся тогда только Нагарджуна (Библию уберу с прикроватного столика).)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это конечно разумные правила, но хотелось бы доказательств. А то в итоге приходим все к тому же ...по вере вашей да будет вам.


Так давно к ней (вере) пришли, от сель, кто в вере не стоек оказался- изгаляются на форуме..

----------

Максим& (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Докажите мне, по возможности просто, что Шакьямуни знал ответы на те вопросы о которых молчал, а не сознательно придумал уловку чтобы избежать сложных философских тем.


У меня нет оснований не доверять Будде. Он подсказал мне направление в котором нужно двигаться и сказал чтобы мы ничего не принимали на веру, а всесторонне испытывали все слова, даже его, что я и пытаюсь сделать ступая по указанному пути. А вступить на путь или нет - дело добровольное. Чтобы понять нужно постичь. Я ещё нахожусь в пути и не могу вам доказать того чего ещё не постиг и в чём не убедился на собственном опыте.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты намекаешь на то, что Бог на самом деле - пустота?))))) Что ж, остаётся тогда только Нагарджуна (Библию уберу с прикроватного столика).)


На уровне парама-артха-сатья противопоставление категорий "пустота" (отсутствие) и "полнота" (наличие) теряют смысл, поскольку они есть результат умопостроений (прапанча). Нагарджуну читай почаще )))
Поэтому в христианстве о собственной сущности Бога говорится с позиции апофатического богословия, а о проявлениях - с позиции катафатического.
Так что у них тоже есть своеобразное понимание сатья-двайя.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> У меня нет оснований не доверять Будде. Он подсказал мне направление в котором нужно двигаться и сказал чтобы мы ничего не принимали на веру, а всесторонне испытывали все слова, даже его, что я и пытаюсь сделать ступая по указанному пути. А вступить на путь или нет - дело добровольное. Чтобы понять нужно постичь. Я ещё нахожусь в пути и не могу вам доказать того чего ещё не постиг и в чём не убедился на собственном опыте.


А какие у вас основания не доверять Ииусу, Лао-Цзы или Кецалькоатлю? Только потому что они не оказались отличными психологами и не ввернули при удобном случае эту вот фразу, типа "не принмай на веру, а всесторонне испытывай". Не спорю, блестящий ход, просто завораживает тем что не обязывает особо сильно ни к чему, не давит грузом. 
Но ведь и Иисус нечто предлагает проверить..например, "чистые сердцем Бога узрят". То есть можно предположить, что бытие Бога тоже проверяемо, нужно лишь очистить ум и сердце.
В итоге мы просто принимаем на веру то воззрение где, либо чувствуем себя относительно комфортно, либо в результате какого-то "откровения". Если вы в душе тяготеете к теизму ( и в этом нет ничего стыдливого, формы теизма могут быть весьма образованными и убедительными при необходимости), то изучайте христианство или что вам вздумается. Если Бог неинтересен, вас этот вопрос совершенно не трогает-то буддизм здесь отлично подходит.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В итоге мы просто принимаем на веру то воззрение где, либо чувствуем себя относительно комфортно, либо в результате какого-то "откровения".


Нету в буддизме принятия на веру воззрения. Воззрение это личный опыт и понимание, а не некий набор идей, надеваемый на себя как шапка. А вера может быть в Будду/Гуру и заинтересованность в постижении воззрения.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Нету в буддизме принятия на веру воззрения. Воззрение это личный опыт и понимание, а не некий набор идей, надеваемый на себя как шапка. А вера может быть в Будду/Гуру и заинтересованность в постижении воззрения.


У меня нет личного опыта сансары, а без неё весь ранний буддизм валится как карточный домик. К тому же зачастую я не наблюдаю в карме этической состовляющей, да и вообще я ее не очень наблюдаю, ни адов я пока не вижу, ни девалок, сидхи вот тоже люди искали и не нашли. Единственное что вижу, это анапанасати которая хорошо успокаивает ум и не даёт впадать в разного рода депресняки, ну и так...почитать интересно, как пища для ума. А чтоб серьёзно практиковать как бодхисаттвы, архаты и прочие святые люди такого интереса маловато. Для отречения вера нужна.
У Нагарджуны тоже есть слова о вере. Если это принципиально я вам найду их. Но может это в вашем "буддизме" веры нет. У других она все же видимо есть.

----------

Neroli (16.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (16.08.2015), Дубинин (16.08.2015), Паня (17.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, Бог-творец ведь постоянен....


Был бы постоянен, не было бы двух Заветов.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> А какие у вас основания не доверять Ииусу, Лао-Цзы или Кецалькоатлю? Только потому что они не оказались отличными психологами и не ввернули при удобном случае эту вот фразу, типа "не принмай на веру, а всесторонне испытывай". Не спорю, блестящий ход, просто завораживает тем что не обязывает особо сильно ни к чему, не давит грузом. 
> Но ведь и Иисус нечто предлагает проверить..например, "чистые сердцем Бога узрят". То есть можно предположить, что бытие Бога тоже проверяемо, нужно лишь очистить ум и сердце.
> В итоге мы просто принимаем на веру то воззрение где, либо чувствуем себя относительно комфортно, либо в результате какого-то "откровения". Если вы в душе тяготеете к теизму ( и в этом нет ничего стыдливого, формы теизма могут быть весьма образованными и убедительными при необходимости), то изучайте христианство или что вам вздумается. Если Бог неинтересен, вас этот вопрос совершенно не трогает-то буддизм здесь отлично подходит.


А я верю Иисусу Христу. Вот и штука то в том, почему ведь я хотел бы как то объединить для себя религии? Потому что все они ведут по правильному пути, различными методами, но правильными, праведным путём. И мы же не на выставке, это нравится, а то не нравится. Да праведный путь - очень сложный путь, наисложнейший, но ведь цель оправдывает средства. И я знаю что совесть мне не позволит выбирать что поинтереснее да повкуснее, пусть будет трудно, зато это не будет бутафорией, это будет честно по отношению к себе и другим.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня нет личного опыта сансары,...


Думаю есть он, этот опыт у всех, только не все знают, что это сансарой зовётся  :Smilie:

----------


## Ometoff

> У меня нет личного опыта сансары, а без неё весь ранний буддизм валится как карточный домик. К тому же зачастую я не наблюдаю в карме этической состовляющей, да и вообще я ее не очень наблюдаю, ни адов я пока не вижу, ни девалок, сидхи вот тоже люди искали и не нашли. Единственное что вижу, это анапанасати которая хорошо успокаивает ум и не даёт впадать в разного рода депресняки, ну и так...почитать интересно, как пища для ума. А чтоб серьёзно практиковать как бодхисаттвы, архаты и прочие святые люди такого интереса маловато. Для отречения вера нужна.
> У Нагарджуны тоже есть слова о вере. Если это принципиально я вам найду их. Но может это в вашем "буддизме" веры нет. У других она все же видимо есть.


В буддизме вера есть. Чтобы эффективно двигаться по пути необходимо некоторые аспекты принимать на веру от своего гуру.

----------


## Нико

> Так давно к ней (вере) пришли, от сель, кто в вере не стоек оказался- изгаляются на форуме..


Поразительно всё же, сколько на буддийском форуме небуддистов! :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> В буддизме вера есть. Чтобы эффективно двигаться по пути необходимо некоторые аспекты принимать на веру от своего гуру.


Для начала Прибежище не терять хотя бы. А вера в воззрение, конечно, имеется, до тех пор, пока это воззрение не постигнуто. Есть т.н. "девять этапов практики через веру".

----------


## Максим&

> Кстати да тут вот непонятно, как то у православного миссионера спросили про заповедь не убий и про отношению этой заповеди ко всем живым существам, так вот он ответил что заповедь эта относится только к людям. Да и в притче о блудном сыне когда сын вернулся, отец велел заколоть откормленного телёнка. С точки зрения буддизма это неприемлемо.


С точки зрения христианства, поедание мяса есть состояние падшего человека. До грехопадения, по библейским мифам, люди были вегетарианцами. После Христа, монашество как идеальный образ подражания ангельскому житию, имеющем цель восстановить своего падшего человека в образ до падения, отказалось от животной пищи. Монахи не едят мяса и рыбы. Хотя теоретически никто им не запрещал. Миряне же призваны ограничивать себя в животной пище половину года. То есть, нормальный благочестивый христианин не ест мяса, рыбы, и яиц половину дней в году. Хотя библейского запрета нет, и теоретически он может есть что угодно, но добровольно он отказывается от этого.
А буддисты-миряне в традиционных странах, сколько дней в году постятся?
Ну а с точки зрения эволюционизма, винить меня за то что я ем мясо, так же глупо как и тигра. У нас от природы резцы, и желудочный тракт заточенный под мясоядение. Если б люди не ели мяса на заре своего развития, хрен бы они выжили.

----------

Мария Дролма (17.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Думаю есть он, этот опыт у всех, только не все знают, что это сансарой зовётся


Я имел в ввиду не того хаоса который творится в мире, а перерождений в различных существования, от бабочки до бога.

----------


## Ometoff

> Был бы постоянен, не было бы двух Заветов.


Люди просто заблудились немного и Бог эманировал себя в человеческом обличии в виде Иисуса Христа, чтобы растолковать людям закон божий понятнее, так он принёс в мир Новый Завет. В буддизме так же после смерти Будды Шакьямуни в наш мир приходили другие святые существа и давали учение.

----------


## Aion

> Люди просто заблудились немного и Бог эманировал себя в человеческом обличии в виде Иисуса Христа, чтобы растолковать людям закон божий понятнее, так он принёс в мир Новый Завет.


Есть другая, более правдоподобная версия, о которой я на БФ уже неоднократно писал. Бессознательный Яхве, надругаясь и глумясь над Иовом, очень удивился, что последний ни фига не сломался, ну и захотел инкарнировать хомо дважды сапиенсом, чтобы на собственном опыте понять все прелести человеческого рождения. Проще говоря, кармический должок отдать. Вроде как, получилось...

----------


## Максим&

> Был бы постоянен, не было бы двух Заветов.


Так это не он непостоянен, а человек в своей эволюции. По-моему у махаянистов похожая теория. Шакьямуни не давал в своё время всех учений так как окружение ещё "не доросло". Так и у христиан. Всему своё время. Доросло в массе своей до Нового Откровения и получило его. А так, считается что 
все что происходит, весь процесс в мире изначально в Боге известен. По большому счёту и молиться то нет необходимости, я так усвоил у М. Экхарта, только отрешенность и покой. Остальное от лукавого и немощи человеческой.

----------


## Ometoff

> С точки зрения христианства, поедание мяса есть состояние падшего человека. До грехопадения, по библейским мифам, люди были вегетарианцами. После Христа, монашество как идеальный образ подражания ангельскому житию, имеющем цель восстановить своего падшего человека в образ до падения, отказалось от животной пищи. Монахи не едят мяса и рыбы. Хотя теоретически никто им не запрещал. Миряне же призваны ограничивать себя в животной пище половину года. То есть, нормальный благочестивый христианин не ест мяса, рыбы, и яиц половину дней в году. Хотя библейского запрета нет, и теоретически он может есть что угодно, но добровольно он отказывается от этого.
> А буддисты-миряне в традиционных странах, сколько дней в году постятся?
> Ну а с точки зрения эволюционизма, винить меня за то что я ем мясо, так же глупо как и тигра. У нас от природы резцы, и желудочный тракт заточенный под мясоядение. Если б люди не ели мяса на заре своего развития, хрен бы они выжили.


Вы думаете у буддистов нет постов? Ошибаетесь, одним из древнейших является упасатха – это пост, который неукоснительно соблюдал сам Будда. Цель этого поста – физическое и духовное очищение, обуздание языка, и прекращения власти тела над душой. Да и вообще никто вас не винит за то что вы едите мясо и рыбу,я сам ем мясо и рыбу, климат у нас северный, ничего не поделаешь. Я тот пост о другом писал - о убийстве живых существ, нельзя убивать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (17.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Есть другая, более правдоподобная версия, о которой я на БФ уже неоднократно писал. Бессознательный Яхве, надругаясь и глумясь над Иовом, очень удивился, что последний ни фига не сломался, ну и захотел инкарнировать хомо дважды сапиенсом, чтобы на собственном опыте понять все прелести человеческого рождения. Проще говоря, кармический должок отдать. Вроде как, получилось...


Какая то у вас вульгарная версия про эгоистичного бога.

----------


## Aion

> Так это не он непостоянен, а человек в своей эволюции.


Ветхозаветный Яхве также эволюционирует, что и отражается в наличии двух Заветов, см. выше.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У меня нет личного опыта сансары...


Вера в сансару, карму и прочее это не воззрение. Воззрение начнет появляться, когда на практике начнет появляться понимание сансарного ума, его  непостоянство, страдания и прочее, тогда это будет иметь какой-то вес и определять направление движения.

----------


## Aion

> Какая то у вас вульгарная версия про эгоистичного бога.


Во-первых, это не моя версия, см.:



Во-вторых, если вдумчиво прочитать Книгу Иова, именно такая картина и нарисуется: дремучий Яхве напрочь бессознателен.

----------

Ometoff (16.08.2015), Фил (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вера в сансару, карму и прочее это не воззрение. Воззрение начнет появляться, когда на практике начнет появляться понимание сансарного ума, его  непостоянство, страдания и прочее, тогда это будет иметь какой-то вес и определять направление движения.


А для Вас имеет какое-либо значение тот факт, что Вы не помните, как были бабочкой или богом, а лама не взлетел на лекции?

----------


## Максим&

> Вера в сансару, карму и прочее это не воззрение. Воззрение начнет появляться, когда на практике начнет появляться понимание сансарного ума, его  непостоянство, страдания и прочее, тогда это будет иметь какой-то вес и определять направление движения.


А что тогда вера в сансару и карму?  Если б у Будды в друзьях оказался Карл Маркс или Дулуман, и убедили его в том, что нечего так беспокоиться о будущих страданиях, а нужно прожить жизнь так как Корчагин или какой-нибудь сибарит, ибо жизнь одна единственная, то возможно и буддизма могло не появиться.
У меня появился опыт непостоянства и страдания.  Но что-то направления нечёткие. То буддизм, то йога, то христианство, то даосизм и неоплатонизм, а иногда так допекает что можно и в марксисты податься:-)  Так, что чтоб определиться нужно откровение свыше или внутренняя твердая убежденность, что я называю верой.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А для Вас имеет какое-либо значение тот факт, что Вы не помните, как были бабочкой или богом, а лама не взлетел на лекции?


Мне хватает того, что мой ум неспокоен и неконтролируем 24 часа в сутки, а Учителя подробно объясняют природу этого, и что с этим делать.

----------

Мария Дролма (17.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> С точки зрения христианства, поедание мяса есть состояние падшего человека. До грехопадения, по библейским мифам, люди были вегетарианцами. После Христа, монашество как идеальный образ подражания ангельскому житию, имеющем цель восстановить своего падшего человека в образ до падения, отказалось от животной пищи. Монахи не едят мяса и рыбы. Хотя теоретически никто им не запрещал. Миряне же призваны ограничивать себя в животной пище половину года. То есть, нормальный благочестивый христианин не ест мяса, рыбы, и яиц половину дней в году. Хотя библейского запрета нет, и теоретически он может есть что угодно, но добровольно он отказывается от этого.
> А буддисты-миряне в традиционных странах, сколько дней в году постятся?
> Ну а с точки зрения эволюционизма, винить меня за то что я ем мясо, так же глупо как и тигра. У нас от природы резцы, и желудочный тракт заточенный под мясоядение. Если б люди не ели мяса на заре своего развития, хрен бы они выжили.


Не удержался https://youtu.be/q8fG9egBVEE?t=11m13s . Там и про зубы, и много еще про что.

----------

Мария Дролма (17.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> У меня появился опыт непостоянства и страдания.


Полное познание феномена, даст понимание как это прекратить. А раз этого нет, то пока это только какие-то наметки. А где черпать вдохновение познавать это глубже, чтобы прекратить? Не знаю... Будду вон двигало наблюдение за внешним миром за страданиями других существ.

----------


## Максим&

> Не удержался https://youtu.be/q8fG9egBVEE?t=11m13s . Там и про зубы, и много еще про что.


Какая связь у Бодхидхармы с моим постом?

----------


## Ometoff

> Во-первых, это не моя версия, см.:
> 
> 
> 
> Во-вторых, если вдумчиво прочитать Книгу Иова, именно такая картина и нарисуется: дремучий Яхве напрочь бессознателен.


Надо почитать на досуге.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я имел в ввиду не того хаоса который творится в мире, а перерождений в различных существования, от бабочки до бога.


Дак тот круговорот, что творится вокруг нас и в особенности внутри нас - это и есть сансара.

Сейчас я воспринимаю мир как человек,  через время буду воспринимать как животное или голодный дух. Ктото сейчас воспринимает, как дева(бог), для когото мир - ад.
Чтобы это понять не надо помнить свои перерождения или принимать самсару, дукху, карму и т.п. - на веру.
Это всё понимается на основе реального человеческого опыта. 

Дхарма это - Реальность Такая Какая Есть.

----------


## Ometoff

> У меня появился опыт непостоянства и страдания.  Но что-то направления нечёткие. То буддизм, то йога, то христианство, то даосизм и неоплатонизм, а иногда так допекает что можно и в марксисты податься:-)  Так, что чтоб определиться нужно откровение свыше или внутренняя твердая убежденность, что я называю верой.


Именно так.

----------


## Харуказе

> Какая связь у Бодхидхармы с моим постом?


Про тракт, заточенный под мясоедение. На самом деле он не особо то и заточен под мясоедение. Правильно питаться можно и фруктами/овощами.

----------


## Максим&

> Про тракт, заточенный под мясоедение. На самом деле он не особо то и заточен под мясоедение. Правильно питаться можно и фруктами/овощами.


Дак разве я спорю, при желании можно. А что насчёт клыков? Говорят что они для разрыва мяса.

----------


## Ometoff

> Дак разве я спорю, при желании можно. А что насчёт клыков? Говорят что они для разрыва мяса.


Человек универсален, его зубы "заточены" и под мясо и под зелень.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Сошлюсь на мнение Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. Когда один человек из зала задал ему такой же в точности вопрос, Далай-лама сказал: "Можно совмещать, пока речь не заходит о воззрении. Буддийское воззрение -- пустота. Христианское -- вера в Бога-творца. Это несовместимо. Поэтому, если вы были раньше христианином, им и оставайтесь. Пустота -- это буддийские штучки, не лезьте туда!" 
> 
> А праведную жизнь можно вести, даже и не придерживаясь религий. ))) Нравственность -- она везде одна.


А почему нельзя бога творца приравнять к понятию пустоты , первооснове всего? Вместе с понятием о карме и прочем. если размышлять таким образом то христианство и буддизм не противоречит друг другу. Другое дело в христианстве многих вещей не существует, что-то в совершенно упрощенной форме есть. Вот  только не знаю как увязать раб божий.. Может быть как практика кротости?
Я честно говоря христианство не понимала совсем пока не попрактиковалась в буддизме.

----------


## Neroli

> Этот вопрос тождественнен следующему: "может ли добро быть злом?"
> Подумайте сами, каков может быть ответ, он не так прост, как кажется на первый взгляд, и это неплохое упражнение для ума. ))


Я подумала. Может и может, но... не это важно))
Давайте так:
В христианстве есть понятие грех. Может ли грешить Бог? 
   @*Сергей Хос*, наверняка я не первая спросила, что там конфесcия говорит?

----------


## Максим&

> А почему нельзя бога творца приравнять к понятию пустоты , первооснове всего? Вместе с понятием о карме и прочем. если размышлять таким образом то христианство и буддизм не противоречит друг другу. Другое дело в христианстве многих вещей не существует, что-то в совершенно упрощенной форме есть. Вот  только не знаю как увязать раб божий.. Может быть как практика кротости?
> Я честно говоря христианство не понимала совсем пока не попрактиковалась в буддизме.


Если б вы жили в рабовладельческую эпоху, многие термины вами бы воспринимались не так дико.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я создал эту тему чтобы прояснить как то для себя что будет правильным. Приведу пример, аналогию, решил я заняться спортом, можно заниматься дома, но вот ведь штука иногда ленюсь, потому что дома. Но есть верное средство - ходить в спортзал, например купить абонемент и ходить в спортзал, это дисциплинирует. Так же и в моей ситуации, я пытаюсь практиковать буддизм, хочу вести праведную жизнь и вроде получается временами, но столько соблазнов вокруг, трудно в одиночку бороться. Раньше когда я жил в подмосковье - ходил на учения геше Тинлея когда он был в Москве, а сейчас переехал в Ульяновск и подумал, может как дисциплинирующее средство подойдёт церковь, которая находится рядом. не с целью того чтобы переметнуться с буддизма в христианство, а с целью практиковать буддизм и использовать церковь как дисциплинирующий инструмент, сдерживающий от создания неблагой кармы. Но возможно и наверняка я хочу за счёт церкви подстраховаться от грехопадения в мире соблазна. Был бы рядом буддийский храм я непременно ходил бы туда. Это пока просто мои размышления и я у вас буддийских братьев и сестёр прошу совета как быть, чтобы как говорится не "напартачить".


Придерживайтесь христианства. Симбиоз не получится, для вас лучше придерживаться христианства.

----------


## Максим&

> Я подумала. Может и может, но... не это важно))
> Давайте так:
> В христианстве есть понятие грех. Может ли грешить Бог? 
>    @*Сергей Хос*, наверняка я не первая спросила, что там конфесcия говорит?


Мне тоже интересно к чему мы прийдем. Грех в христианстве это состояние отпадения от Бога, и в следствие этого утрата жизни и подобия, которое вырожается в делах, словах и мыслях. 
Бог видимо отпасть от самого себя не может, значит вопрос о грехе смысла не имеет.

----------

Neroli (16.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> А почему нельзя бога творца приравнять к понятию пустоты , первооснове всего? Вместе с понятием о карме и прочем. если размышлять таким образом то христианство и буддизм не противоречит друг другу. Другое дело в христианстве многих вещей не существует, что-то в совершенно упрощенной форме есть. Вот  только не знаю как увязать раб божий.. Может быть как практика кротости?
> Я честно говоря христианство не понимала совсем пока не попрактиковалась в буддизме.


Если не считать воззрение о пустоте (не о шунье), уловкой- техникой, для того. что-бы всё переживать- ничего не отвергать и не привязываться- и тем освободиться, но если считать эту некую пустоту как реальную основу всего, то это он и есть- Вседержитель))

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Харуказе

> Дак разве я спорю, при желании можно. А что насчёт клыков? Говорят что они для разрыва мяса.


У медведя тоже есть клыки,но даже медведь не обязан питаться мясом. Если нет мяса он ест другую пищу.

----------


## Neroli

> Мне тоже интересно к чему мы прийдем. Грех в христианстве это состояние отпадения от Бога, и в следствие этого утрата жизни и подобия, которое вырожается в делах, словах и мыслях. 
> Бог видимо отпасть от самого себя не может, значит вопрос о грехе смысла не имеет.


Да, хорошая мысль.
А как он создает существ по образу и подобию своему, которые могут от образа его и подобия отпадать? (это не вам лично вопрос, это недоумение)
Зачем он это делает,я уже не спрашиваю.

----------


## Ometoff

> Придерживайтесь христианства. Симбиоз не получится, для вас лучше придерживаться христианства.


Дело в том что я не хочу делать выбора, я буддист и практикую буддизм. Просто я хотел разобраться, можно ли как плюс, для совершенствования духовной практики параллельно исповедовать христианство. Как выяснилось, не получится.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Я создал эту тему чтобы прояснить как то для себя что будет правильным. Приведу пример, аналогию, решил я заняться спортом, можно заниматься дома, но вот ведь штука иногда ленюсь, потому что дома. Но есть верное средство - ходить в спортзал, например купить абонемент и ходить в спортзал, это дисциплинирует. Так же и в моей ситуации, я пытаюсь практиковать буддизм, хочу вести праведную жизнь и вроде получается временами, но столько соблазнов вокруг, трудно в одиночку бороться. Раньше когда я жил в подмосковье - ходил на учения геше Тинлея когда он был в Москве, а сейчас переехал в Ульяновск и подумал, может как дисциплинирующее средство подойдёт церковь, которая находится рядом. не с целью того чтобы переметнуться с буддизма в христианство, а с целью практиковать буддизм и использовать церковь как дисциплинирующий инструмент, сдерживающий от создания неблагой кармы. Но возможно и наверняка я хочу за счёт церкви подстраховаться от грехопадения в мире соблазна. Был бы рядом буддийский храм я непременно ходил бы туда. Это пока просто мои размышления и я у вас буддийских братьев и сестёр прошу совета как быть, чтобы как говорится не "напартачить".


Не знаю, наверное это тоже самое что школьнику ходить в дет сад чтобы не забыть учебу , нет?

----------


## Ometoff

> У медведя тоже есть клыки,но даже медведь не обязан питаться мясом. Если нет мяса он ест другую пищу.


Есть 3 вида живых существ, которые могут есть и мясо и ягоды с фруктами: Человек - медведь - свинья.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Да тут как то несправедливо что ли. Кстати первый человек попавший в рай это разбойник, который всё жизнь грешил и умирая на кресте рядом с Иисусом уверовал в Бога.


Разве за то что уверовал? Я думала от того что сострадание проявил . Вроде я то понятно разбойник, а вот он невиновен, его то за что? С другой стороны сейчас многие говорят о том что Исус учился в Индии буддизму. Мог ли он также создать чистую землю и унести с  собой сознание преступника как некий реализованный йогин?

----------


## Дубинин

> Есть 3 вида живых существ, которые могут есть и мясо и ягоды с фруктами: Человек - медведь - свинья.


Да сходу больше- тараканы, обезьяны (большая часть насекомых и птенцов разных поедает), крысы трупы глодают, собаки особенно домашние- смешанно питаются...

----------


## Neroli

> Потому что подобие как раз и состоит в наличии возможности свободного выбора, в том числе и *возможности* выбора зла.
> А "просто создать себе подобных" в вашей примитивной трактовке означало бы создать праведные автоматы, без всякой свободы.


И да, Сергей, если Бог грешить не может, то он выходит и есть тот самый "праведный автомат" без всякой свободы?

----------

Сергей Хос (16.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Да, хорошая мысль.
> А как он создает существ по образу и подобию своему, которые могут от образа его и подобия отпадать? (это не вам лично вопрос, это недоумение)
> Зачем он это делает,я уже не спрашиваю.


Зачем? Я встречал две версии. Первая, ради блаженства созданного. Но наделив человека свободой, он заранее предвидел два пути развития событий. Адам выбрал не самый лучший, и через какое-то время пришлось вносить коррективы Иисусу. 
Мне в этой версии свобода не нравится. Уж слишком от неё много страданий. Ну и звучит она как-то мифологично., но видимо человеку средневековому оно подходило.
Вторая-это хрисьианский  неоплатонизм. Божественное, Бог, Логос, мир, человек-это Единое. Эманационная теория, а не креационная. Ну а тут вопрос зачем не стоит. Это природа Бога такова, и мы сами в итоге носим природу Бога. Эту версию Д.Т. Судзуки нашёл у Экхарте ( не Толле), и любил проводить параллели между ним и дзен. 
Мне второй вариант больше по душе. Но наверно ещё есть варианты.

----------

Neroli (17.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да сходу больше- тараканы, обезьяны (большая часть насекомых и птенцов разных поедает), крысы трупы глодают, собаки особенно домашние- смешанно питаются...


Ну ты даешь... Обезьяны? Так они на километр к мясу не подойдут!

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну ты даешь... Обезьяны? Так они на километр к мясу не подойдут!


Ты ошибаешься, гориллы только полные веганы. Остальные насекомцами и прочим балуют, а лемуры разные вообще активно.

----------


## Нико

> Ты ошибаешься, гориллы только полные веганы. Остальные насекомцами и прочим балуют, а лемуры разные вообще активно.


Я семь лет прожила среди обезьян. Они строгие веганы, как макаки примитивные рыжие, так и лангуры, красавцы огромные, пушистые, с черными мордами (тибетцы их зовут "па"), которые сидят на деревьях и жрут цветы.....

----------


## Шавырин

> Есть 3 вида живых существ, которые могут есть и мясо и ягоды с фруктами: Человек - медведь - свинья.



 

«Челмедведосвин» (с) «Южный парк»

----------

Ometoff (16.08.2015), Нико (16.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> И да, Сергей, если Бог грешить не может, то он выходит и есть тот самый "праведный автомат" без всякой свободы?


Я может ошибаюсь, тут имеется ввиду, что Бог сам свободен (как йог безумной мудрости), но для нас он есть любов. т.е. что- бы уподобиться ему- нужно юзать только праведную половинку всего.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Сергей Хос (17.08.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я семь лет прожила среди обезьян. Они строгие веганы, как макаки примитивные рыжие, так и лангуры, красавцы огромные, пушистые, с черными мордами (тибетцы их зовут "па"), которые сидят на деревьях и жрут цветы.....


Ты им в окно шашлык протягивала, а они гневно отвергали? Насекомых уплетали поди.. Чего гадать смотри  в инете..
https://otvet.mail.ru/question/15395824 например

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Дело в том что я не хочу делать выбора, я буддист и практикую буддизм. Просто я хотел разобраться, можно ли как плюс, для совершенствования духовной практики параллельно исповедовать христианство. Как выяснилось, не получится.


Остаться христианином это тоже вариант, если вам это нравится. Самое главное, чтобы ваш ум был спокоен, придерживание нравственности это тоже своего рода тренировка ума, а дисциплина вообще является основой всего. Очень много людей называют себя буддистами, но по сути на самом деле очень далеки от него, впустую тратятся годы, финансы, и тд. А есть христиане или просто аттеисты, которые намного  лучше понимают и на самом деле ближе к буддизму, к человечности. Поэтому все это относительно. Если вам это ближе, лучше оставайтесь христианином в этом ничего плохого нет. Куда хуже, если вы попадете в лапы ньюэйдж форматов типа одной тут не произносимой секты и тд и тп и на самом деле начнете стремиться в обратную сторону.

----------


## Максим&

> И да, Сергей, если Бог грешить не может, то он выходит и есть тот самый "праведный автомат" без всякой свободы?


Грех это не поступок, а состояние. Может ли Бог вызвать себе омрачение, чтоб стать несведущим, а потом вновь вернутся в божественное? Может, но он же предполагается , что ещё и мудрость так, что глупить так не станет. Вдруг возврат не получится. А Будда может вновь стать не Буддой?
Но иные полагают, что мы не можем много судить о трансцендентом, так как он запределен нашему мышлению. Для божественной субстанции вполне бы подошло объяснение шуньяты. Не знаю, можно ли говорить об автоматизме Пустоты.

----------

Neroli (17.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А почему нельзя бога творца приравнять к понятию пустоты , первооснове всего? Вместе с понятием о карме и прочем. если размышлять таким образом то христианство и буддизм не противоречит друг другу.


Таким приравниванием это уже не будет христианством, чтобы говорить противоречит оно или нет друг другу.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ну я тут утрирую, конечно. Но в Библии есть заповедь не охотиться и не рыбачить?

----------

Максим& (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Таким приравниванием это уже не будет христианством, чтобы говорить противоречит оно или нет друг другу.


И, кроме того, даже если воображать Бога-творца как пустоту (что уже само по себе смешная идея, что бы Хос ни говорил), к христианству невозможно притянуть за уши безначальность и бесконечность потока сознания в буддизме, карму с перерождениями и самое главное -- Третью благородную истину.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Отличие "моего" огорода от "христианского" в том, что там нет животных, которых я развожу, а потом убиваю и ем. Более того, если я приеду к тёте и ради такого события, как мой визит, убьют куру, я это есть не стану. И, естественно, никогда о таком не попрошу. 
> 
> Разницу улавливаете?
> 
> P.S. Более того, некоторые ненормальные буддисты иногда приходят в магазин, где продаётся живая рыба, скупают её десятками за большие деньги, а потом выпускают на свободу в ближайшем пруду. )


А я вот чесс говоря рыбу ем уже вот как сюда переехала, где полярные нои и дни. Иначе не вижить. Вегетарианство здешняя природа из меня выбила за несколько месяцев. Сейчас и на рыбалку бывает хожу. И грустно , но бывает и радуюсь если поймаю. Стараюсь породить в себе некое состояние чтобы не накапливать тяжелую карму. Ну мантры там начитываю , благопожелания делаю. Думаю о том что таким образом рыба получила возможность обрести рождение в человеческом теле, и взаимосвязь. Илюзорность рождения и смерти..

----------

Максим& (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Разве за то что уверовал? Я думала от того что сострадание проявил . Вроде я то понятно разбойник, а вот он невиновен, его то за что? С другой стороны сейчас многие говорят о том что Исус учился в Индии буддизму. Мог ли он также создать чистую землю и унести с  собой сознание преступника как некий реализованный йогин?


Ни я не вы не правы. Оказывается дело было так. Благоразумный разбойник, так называют распятого, удостоившегося Царствия Небесного, на кресте искренне покаялся в своих злодеяниях. Об этом повествует евангелист Лука.

----------

Мария Дролма (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты им в окно шашлык протягивала, а они гневно отвергали? Насекомых уплетали поди.. Чего гадать смотри  в инете..
> https://otvet.mail.ru/question/15395824 например


Культурный шок! Я жила среди неправильных обезьян!)

----------

Дубинин (16.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Да сходу больше- тараканы, обезьяны (большая часть насекомых и птенцов разных поедает), крысы трупы глодают, собаки особенно домашние- смешанно питаются...


Вообще то да))) Вспомнил своего кота...

----------

Дубинин (16.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас и на рыбалку бывает хожу. И грустно , но бывает и радуюсь если поймаю.


Неужели там у вас рыбу не продают в магазинах? Зачем рыбалка?

----------


## Мария Дролма

> На минуточку... Человек сам задал вопрос, имея в профиле традицию "гелуг". Если Вы не смогли ему ответить, не ругайте других за то, что они это сделали. Никто тут не осуждает христианство. Весь вопрос в том, можно ли одновременно находиться в двух песочницах.


Простите не помню кто именно, но один из лам сказал о опыте и различных состояниях сознания. Иногда я коммунист, иногда я буддист, иногда я христианин. Не стоит волноваться по этому поводу, вы не можете махом выжать из себя собственный предыдущий опыт. В общем приблизительно так как-то.

----------


## Gakusei

Сколько ж тут наговорить успели за день. В воскресенье!




> Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа?


Который уж раз привожу ссылку на Уго Эномия-Лассаля, иезуита и наставника дзен: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugo_Enomiya-Lassalle
Его пример и учение положительно отвечают на ваш вопрос. Человек совмещал на достаточно высоком уровне и считал, что буддизм и христианство дополняют друг друга, в том числе в воззрениях. У него немало последователей и сегодня.

Замечу также, что в странах традиционного распространения буддизма его в основном совмещают с другими учениями - конфуцианством, даосизмом, синтоизмом, индуизмом и проч. и проч. Это на Западе господствует принцип "один человек - одна религия".

----------

Aion (17.08.2015), Ometoff (16.08.2015), Мария Дролма (16.08.2015), Энн Тэ (09.11.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Простите не помню кто именно, но один из лам сказал о опыте и различных состояниях сознания. Иногда я коммунист, иногда я буддист, иногда я христианин. Не стоит волноваться по этому поводу, вы не можете махом выжать из себя собственный предыдущий опыт. В общем приблизительно так как-то.


Иногда я верю в Бога, а иногда принимаю буддийское Прибежище? Лучше действительно стать неверующим атеистом, который интересуется и буддизмом, и христианством, и йогой и джайнизмом. Так разумнее.

P.S. Геше Джамьян Кьенце на первой встрече мне сказал: "Не называйте себя буддистами. Говорите: 'Я интересуюсь буддизмом'. И он оказался прав.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Иногда я верю в Бога, а иногда принимаю буддийское Прибежище? Лучше действительно стать неверующим атеистом, который интересуется и буддизмом, и христианством, и йогой и джайнизмом. Так разумнее.


А на каком этапе, канонически, обретается безупречное воззрение, достигнув которого можно называть себя буддистом?

----------

Мария Дролма (17.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А на каком этапе, канонически, обретается безупречное воззрение, достигнув которого можно называть себя буддистом?


Дело не в безупречности воззрения, а в силе Прибежища. Если рассмотреть этот вопрос, окажется, что быть буддистом довольно трудно.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Дело не в безупречности воззрения, а в силе Прибежища. Если рассмотреть этот вопрос, окажется, что быть буддистом довольно трудно.


Быть буддистом вполне получается у сотен миллионов, и у подавляющего большинства воззрения довольно своеобразные, часто - экзотические, вот и интересуюсь, есть ли каноническая норма?

----------

Мария Дролма (17.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Быть буддистом вполне получается у сотен миллионов, и у подавляющего большинства воззрения довольно своеобразные, часто - экзотические, вот и интересуюсь, есть ли каноническая норма?


Соблюдение обетов Прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, а также принятие четырёх печатей. Вот норма.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Давайте так:
> В христианстве есть понятие грех. Может ли грешить Бог?


это все равно что спросить: "Может ли свет быть тьмой?"

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Соблюдение обетов Прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, а также принятие четырёх печатей. Вот норма.


Что вполне получается у всех синкретистов, как традиционного извода (дальне- и юговосточного, например), так и современного (последователей Бэчелора, дискордианцев, и прочих вольных стрелков). Качественный критерий тут не очень работает, а количественный слабо применим, я об этом  :Smilie:

----------

Чагна Дордже (17.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И да, Сергей, если Бог грешить не может, то он выходит и есть тот самый "праведный автомат" без всякой свободы?


Неверно. Парадигма "автомат - не автомат" разворачивается в рамках определенных условий, в которых система может действовать либо осознанно (= свободно) либо рефлекторно (=автоматически). Бог же сам есть причина возникновения любых условий, поэтому к нему ваше суждение (весьма остроумное, замечу))) не применимо.
По крайней мере так дело видится с позиции нашего "измерения".

----------

Neroli (17.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Что вполне получается у всех синкретистов, как традиционного извода (дальне- и юговосточного, например), так и современного (последователей Бэчелора, дискордианцев, и прочих вольных стрелков).


Я не совсем понимаю, при чём тут синкретисты и последователи Бэчелора с дискордианцами). Если Вам знакомы четыре печати, принимая их для себя, вы уже не можете совмещать несовместимое....

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

[QUOTE=Нико;719583]


> Я не совсем понимаю, при чём тут синкретисты и последователи Бэчелора с дискордианцами). Если Вам знакомы четыре печати, принимая их для себя, вы уже не можете совмещать несовместимое....


При том, что четыре печати как таковые, собственно говоря, совместимы с чем угодно - хоть с культом предков, хоть с отрицанием перерождений, хоть с ведическим родноверием  :Smilie: 
Даже с ортодоксальным монотеизмом - хотя, в этом случае, одностронне  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (17.08.2015), Gakusei (17.08.2015), Денис Евгеньев (17.08.2015), Сергей Хос (17.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> При том, что четыре печати как таковые, собственно говоря, совместимы с чем угодно


особенно если к ним добавить диалектический метод рассмотрения с т.зр. двух истин.

----------

Gakusei (17.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (17.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> и самое главное -- Третью благородную истину.


Почему ты думаешь, что идея прекращения жажды несовместима с христианством? По-моему, как раз наоборот.

----------


## Нико

> Почему ты думаешь, что идея прекращения жажды несовместима с христианством? По-моему, как раз наоборот.


Потому что в христианстве нет понятия нирваны как конечной цели. Ну и, я как всегда с позиций гелуг и прасангики, где нирвана приравнивается к пустоте, абсолютной истине.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Андрей Урбанович;719584]


> При том, что четыре печати как таковые, собственно говоря, совместимы с чем угодно - хоть с культом предков, хоть с отрицанием перерождений, хоть с ведическим родноверием 
> Даже с ортодоксальным монотеизмом - хотя, в этом случае, одностронне


"Все явления пусты и бессамостны" с этим совместимо?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому что в христианстве нет понятия нирваны как конечной цели.


В буддизме тоже нет понятия нирваны как конечной цели.
По крайней мере в махаяне.
Четвертая печать ведь вовсе не о цели.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "Все явления пусты и бессамостны" с этим совместимо?)


эка невидаль!
Да это даже современные физики уже "догнали", не говоря о древних философах различных направлений )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что я уже стою в церкви Николая чудотворца.... со свечкой и в платочке....)


Тебе, кстати, очень пойдет.
Была бы такая непримиримая ревнительница истинной веры, хоть куда ))))

----------

Нико (17.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В буддизме тоже нет понятия нирваны как конечной цели.
> По крайней мере в махаяне.
> Четвертая печать ведь вовсе не о цели.


Не о цели, согласна, но цель Махаяны -- нирвана непребывания). Оказываются, не все знают, что это такое)

----------


## Нико

> Тебе, кстати, очень пойдет.
> Была бы такая непримиримая ревнительница истинной веры, хоть куда ))))


Мы ещё повоюем...за веру.... Когда-нибудь будет переведён весь Хопкинс!!! (А платочки я не люблю :Mad: )

----------


## Нико

> эка невидаль!
> Да это даже современные физики уже "догнали", не говоря о древних философах различных направлений )))


Они не догнали дальше читтаматры).

----------

Сергей Хос (17.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А я верю Иисусу Христу. Вот и штука то в том, почему ведь я хотел бы как то объединить для себя религии? Потому что все они ведут по правильному пути, различными методами, но правильными, праведным путём.


Даже если мы допустим, что оба пути правильные (хотя это уже шизофрения), следует прояснить,_куда_ ведут эти правильные пути, и куда _мы_ хотим в результате попасть. Такой подход, я всем верю и хочу всё объединить, это духовный супермаркет или скорее гала-концерт. Мне нравится дружище Христос, он такой клёвый, пойду потусуюсь с христианами. Да и Будда тоже прикольный чувак, пойду потусуюсь с буддистами. Религия, как мне кажется, это более серьёзная вещь, и к ней нужен более взвешенный подход. Дхарму часто уподобляют лекарству, как и христианскую веру. Но ведь, когда нам нужно лекарство, мы не действуем по принципу, о, этот врач такой клёвый, я ему доверяю, буду лечиться у него! Ну и что, что он проктолог, а нужен онколог. А если нет цели достижения плода какой-либо религии, то впору задуматься, а может быть, вообще не тратить на это время? Чтобы вести праведную жизнь, религия не нужна, достаточно просто натренировать силу воли, для этого есть, вероятно, какие-то психологические упражнения. И ещё, даже если фантастически допустить, что плод у обоих учений каким-то волшебным образом одинаковый, и обожение это и есть ануттара-самьяк-самбодхи благодаря какому-то странному финту бодхисаттвы Иисуса, если в одно и то же место ведут две дороги, тем не менее, разумно выбрать одну дорогу и идти по ней, а не слоняться по бездорожью от одной дороги к другой. Жизнь коротка, есть риск так никуда и не дойти.

----------

Ometoff (17.08.2015), Pema Sonam (17.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (17.08.2015), Нико (17.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Даже если мы допустим, что оба пути правильные ...Жизнь коротка, есть риск так никуда и не дойти.


Хоть и немного жёстко сказано, но думаю с практической стороны очень верно.
Ведь даже следование двум разным традициям внутри одной религии\учения, практически нереально.

----------


## Neroli

> это все равно что спросить: "Может ли свет быть тьмой?"


Если бы свет претендовал на всемогущество, я бы обязательно так и спросила.

----------


## Neroli

> Неверно. Парадигма "автомат - не автомат" разворачивается в рамках определенных условий, в которых система может действовать либо осознанно (= свободно) либо рефлекторно (=автоматически). Бог же сам есть причина возникновения любых условий, поэтому к нему ваше суждение (весьма остроумное, замечу))) не применимо.
> По крайней мере так дело видится с позиции нашего "измерения".


Я тут эманационную теорию поизучала слегка. Так и получается, что у Бога рефлекторно все это вышло. Сравнивают процесс творения с распространением солнечного света. (И вот тут кстати, свет действительно тьмой быть не может. Тьма там где нет света/бога) Но отсюда еще больше вопросов,типа а кто создал тьму? Или это та самая буддийская Пустота, где Бога нет? 

В данный момент меня попроще и попрактичней вопрос интресует. Какая же у верующего христианина свобода выбора, если впереди маячит ад или рай? Это выбор действительно между благим или неблагим, или между дальнейшим времяпрепровождением после смерти?

зы: и вообще АД наэманировать - это что-то... да и что бы создать его тоже очень много любви надо ,дааа...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Дхарму часто уподобляют лекарству, как и христианскую веру. Но ведь, когда нам нужно лекарство, мы не действуем по принципу, о, этот врач такой клёвый, я ему доверяю, буду лечиться у него! Ну и что, что он проктолог, а нужен онколог.


Очень плодотворное сравнение. Неужели, если есть онкологи, то проктологи не нужны? Неужели, если есть лекарство от рака, то лекарство от инфаркта уже не нужно? Разные врачи и разные лекарства нужны для разных болезней. И если человек болеет одновременно несколькими разными болезнями, а это почти всегда так, то ему как раз и нужны сразу несколько разных лекарств и врачей. Причём их именно и нужно подбирать так, чтобы они не мешали друг другу (такое часто бывает), но друг другу помогали. Тем более что часто одна болезнь усугубляет другую, и наоборот, излечение от одной облегчает излечение от другой. Именно так предлагал относиться к разным религиям, в том числе к буддизму и христианству, Эномия-Лассаль.

----------

Aion (17.08.2015), Алик (17.08.2015), Кеин (27.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2015), Энн Тэ (09.11.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> И если человек болеет одновременно несколькими разными болезнями, а это почти всегда так, то ему как раз и нужны сразу несколько разных лекарств и врачей. Причём их именно и нужно подбирать так, чтобы они не мешали друг другу (такое часто бывает), но друг другу помогали. Тем более что часто одна болезнь усугубляет другую, и наоборот, излечение от одной облегчает излечение от другой. Именно так предлагал относиться к разным религиям, в том числе к буддизму и христианству, Эномия-Лассаль.


Хорошо. Ну а что тогда, по вашему, или по мнению Эномии-Лассаль, не достает/не хватает в буддизме, что требуется искать помощи в христианстве?

----------


## Амир

[QUOTE=Андрей Урбанович;719584]


> При том, что четыре печати как таковые, собственно говоря, совместимы с чем угодно - хоть с культом предков, хоть с отрицанием перерождений, хоть с ведическим родноверием 
> Даже с ортодоксальным монотеизмом - хотя, в этом случае, одностронне


Не совсем так, а точнее совсем не так.  :Smilie:  Буддизм - сущностное учение, т.е. его постулаты должны пониматься не как догматы (как например в христианстве), а как указатели на суть, которая описана в относительных терминах. Соответственно попытка трактовать буддийские постулаты как универсальные догмы не лучше, чем дать дорожную карту, описывающую путь из Казани в Москву, жителю Мурманска и утверждать, что она его точно доведёт до Москвы.
Все буддийские методы работают тем сильнее чем ближе практик к сути учения, а если практик и не собирался приближаться к сути учения и лишь пользуется методами, что бы идти в противоположном направлении, то причём тут буддизм?

----------

Говинда (17.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Очень плодотворное сравнение. Неужели, если есть онкологи, то проктологи не нужны? Неужели, если есть лекарство от рака, то лекарство от инфаркта уже не нужно? Разные врачи и разные лекарства нужны для разных болезней. И если человек болеет одновременно несколькими разными болезнями, а это почти всегда так, то ему как раз и нужны сразу несколько разных лекарств и врачей. Причём их именно и нужно подбирать так, чтобы они не мешали друг другу (такое часто бывает), но друг другу помогали. Тем более что часто одна болезнь усугубляет другую, и наоборот, излечение от одной облегчает излечение от другой. Именно так предлагал относиться к разным религиям, в том числе к буддизму и христианству, Эномия-Лассаль.


Интересно. Спасибо за пищу для размышлений.

----------

Gakusei (17.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа? Вопросы эти не праздные, который день я думаю возможно ли их объединить без противоречий. В детстве меня крестили, в зрелом возрасте я принял Прибежище в трёх драгоценностях, когда жил в подмосковье, ездил на учение в буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы, теперь я переехал жить в Ульяновск, по работе часто езжу в длительные командировки, бывает много соблазнов, стараюсь практиковать буддизм, одному сложно, вот и пришла мысль о том что необходимо объединять буддизм с христианством для ведения праведной жизни. Цель моя начать праведную жизнь в миру, у меня семья. Есть ли у кого какой опыт в этом, ваши мысли об этом, кто что думает? Пишите, мне очень важно ваше мнение, ваш опыт, ваши советы...


Совмещать не получается, хотя одно время думал, что это возможно. Хотя, по-привычке, иногда Отче Наш читаю (когда верю, что это поможет).

----------


## Говинда

> ...коренной гуру это канат по которому мы выбираемся из колодца и если вам спускается ещё канат, другой учитель и вы видите в его учении что то полезное вам на вашем пути, то ни в коем случае не перепрыгивайте с одного каната на другой, это грозит тем что вы в итоге свалитесь и утоните, правильно будет взять второй и возможно третий, четвёртый канаты и сплести их вместе и продолжить своё восхождение наверх. Вот я и пытаюсь понять можно ли сделать симбиоз буддизма и христианства, взять всё самое полезное и вступив с этим на праведный путь идти к цели?


Боюсь, вы не правильно поняли притчу о канатах. Ведь сам колодец есть сансара. А Учитель канат и  метод , который он вам даёт. Если вам понравились некоторые методы практики в христианстве ( например тот же пост, или их вариант поклонов или что то ещё) вы можете этот метод подогнать под свою практику , как будто вплетение тонкой верёвки в свой канат( такой вид упаи ), но у вас не поменяется же возрение? Ведь Возрение с точки зрения Дхармы и христианства ну очень-очень разные. И святость получали по разным причинам. А тем более ваша традиция Гелуг насыщена всеми методами, что есть в христианстве. Я имею ввиду 4 основы и 4 специальные основы!!! Не стоить менять возрение, иначе вы потеряете Прибежище!

----------


## Влад К

А если воззрение не поменяется, и дальше ходишь в храм причащаешься, молишься и т.д. Чем это от буддизма отличается?(Чистой Земли, Молитвы и Пховы для рождения в читсых землях?)

----------


## Максим&

> Я тут эманационную теорию поизучала слегка. Так и получается, что у Бога рефлекторно все это вышло. Сравнивают процесс творения с распространением солнечного света. (И вот тут кстати, свет действительно тьмой быть не может. Тьма там где нет света/бога) Но отсюда еще больше вопросов,типа а кто создал тьму? Или это та самая буддийская Пустота, где Бога нет? 
> 
> В данный момент меня попроще и попрактичней вопрос интресует. Какая же у верующего христианина свобода выбора, если впереди маячит ад или рай? Это выбор действительно между благим или неблагим, или между дальнейшим времяпрепровождением после смерти?
> 
> зы: и вообще АД наэманировать - это что-то... да и что бы создать его тоже очень много любви надо ,дааа...


В эманационной теории Ада с пилами, кипящими реками, раздутыми животами как у Нагарджуны скорее всего быть не может. Это скорее педагогические сказки для крестьян. Здесь более подходит идея удаленности или близости души к Божественному. Возьмите пример из жизни. Чем более вы умиротворенней и счастливей -тем более вы "раю", чем депресивней, гневливей и мрачней-ваше состояние "ад".

И немножко про Свет и Тьму: 
" Ну а если Он не является ни Благом, ни Бытием, ни Истиной, ни Единым, то чем же тогда является Он?
-Он есть сплошное Ничто.Он не есть, ни это ни то. Если же ты ещё помышляешь о чем-то, что этим-де является Он, то этим Он не является".
( Мейстер Экхарт, проповедь 23).

----------

Neroli (18.08.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Хорошо. Ну а что тогда, по вашему, или по мнению Эномии-Лассаль, не достает/не хватает в буддизме, что требуется искать помощи в христианстве?


Лассаль, будучи христианином, стремился осуществить в своей жизни деятельную любовь, которую понимал, согласно приведённым в этой ветке цитатам из Нового Завета, как собственно Божество. И он утверждал, что Дхарма помогает прорваться к этой Любви, очистившись от навязчивого эгоизма.

----------

Aion (17.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015), Энн Тэ (09.11.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> Лассаль, будучи христианином, стремился осуществить в своей жизни деятельную любовь, которую понимал, согласно приведённым в этой ветке цитатам из Нового Завета, как собственно Божество. И он утверждал, что Дхарма помогает прорваться к этой Любви, очистившись от навязчивого эгоизма.


Я как-то не совсем понимаю. Разве христианское учение само по себе не помогает прорваться к любви, очистившись от навязчивого эгоизма?

----------


## Gakusei

> Я как-то не совсем понимаю. Разве христианское учение само по себе не помогает прорваться к любви, очистившись от навязчивого эгоизма?


Христианство сосредоточено на действии, деятельном преображении действительности. Внимание к своему внутреннему миру, к тончайшим проявлениям эгоизма там тоже есть, но оно второстепенно. А в буддизме как раз оно центр. Поэтому буддийская психологическая культура самая развитая и, соответственно, самая эффективная.

----------

Энн Тэ (09.11.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> А если воззрение не поменяется, и дальше ходишь в храм причащаешься, молишься и т.д. Чем это от буддизма отличается?(Чистой Земли, Молитвы и Пховы для рождения в читсых землях?)


Да и не хотел я чтобы от буддизма путь отличался, я же писал что хотел попробовать как дополнение в дисциплинарных целях.

----------

Влад К (17.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> хотел попробовать как дополнение в дисциплинарных целях.


А чего именно по вашему мнению недостает в буддизме такого, что можно дополнить христианством?

----------

Росиник (17.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> по-привычке, иногда Отче Наш читаю (когда верю, что это поможет).


Как мантру, не вникая в смысл, или лично обращаясь к Богу-Отцу, как это принято в христианстве? )))

----------


## Росиник

> Христианство сосредоточено на действии, деятельном преображении действительности. Внимание к своему внутреннему миру, к тончайшим проявлениям эгоизма там тоже есть, но оно второстепенно. А в буддизме как раз оно центр. Поэтому буддийская психологическая культура самая развитая и, соответственно, самая эффективная.


Ясно, спасибо, Gakusei.
Я давно изучаю эти вопросы. Вернее раньше изучал. То что буддийская психологическая культура самая развитая и эффективная - возможно это действительно так. Но опять же - эффективна для кого? Возможно тут это индивидуально. Святоотеческая литература в православии не менее уделяет свое внимание к тончайшим проявлениям эгоизма, со своими, можно сказать, "техниками", через молитву, покаяние и т.д. Другое дело, что  не все это узнают,   даже находясь долгие годы в рамках христианской традиции, так как придают внимание только внешней стороне  этой религии. А делать окончательные выводы о христианстве тем, кто бывал в церкви только на Пасху, и замечал вокруг себя одни лишь "платочки", вообще не стоит.  
Мое скромное мнение по этой теме -  невозможно находиться одновременно на двух путях. Устанешь прыгать. Лучше придерживаться и идти по  одной  выбранной дороге.

----------


## Gakusei

> невозможно находиться одновременно на двух путях. Устанешь прыгать. Лучше придерживаться и идти по  одной  выбранной дороге.


Это всего лишь ложная метафора. С лекарствами выше - более адекватная, хотя все метафоры хромают. Христианство и буддизм настолько разные, что их вообще трудно сопоставлять. Только кажется, что это похожие по структуре, но разные по направлению "пути". Вы ведь, когда идёте, думаете о чём-то? Вот христианство о том, как идти, а буддизм о том, как думать, пока идёшь. Тоже, конечно, грубая метафора, но всё-таки.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А если воззрение не поменяется, и дальше ходишь в храм причащаешься, молишься и т.д. Чем это от буддизма отличается?(Чистой Земли, Молитвы и Пховы для рождения в читсых землях?)


Как по мне, то не сопоставимо.
"Чистая Земля", не окончательная Цель, а все наилучшие условия для её реализации, без никаких помех.

----------


## Влад К

> Как по мне, то не сопоставимо.
> "Чистая Земля", не окончательная Цель, а все наилучшие условия для её реализации, без никаких помех.


Тибетские до буддийские шаманистские ритуалы тоже мало были сопоставимы с буддизмом, но тем не менее таки сплелись в феномен известный нам как тибетский буддизм. Это просто указывает на то, что буддизм довольно гибок и может быть облечен в какую угодно внешнюю оболочку, но главное чтобы внутренняя суть не терялась. Этот принцип можно и к Христианству применить. Я понимаю, что это уже на Нью Эйдж смахивает, но если это кому нибудь приносит пользу - почему нет? Сам я далек от подобных синтезов, и предпочитаю следовать одной традиции, но не смотря на это, не вижу невозможности совмещения двух разных традиций при условии, что это реально полезно. Что касается конечной цели, то да согласен. Но также верно и то, что к этой цели кто-то идет через промежуточные, такие как чистые земли. А, если в потоке ума присутствует воззрение, то чем отличается Христианский Райот Сукхаватти?

----------


## Росиник

> "Чистая Земля", не окончательная Цель, а все наилучшие условия для её реализации, без никаких помех.


А вы можете точно ответить, подтвердить, что такое понятие как "христианский рай" - это не есть Чистая Земля, с подходящими условиями, о которых христиане могут просто пока не знать или вообще не задумываться над этим? Может это такая сострадательная уловка?

----------

Влад К (17.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> А если воззрение не поменяется, и дальше ходишь в храм причащаешься, молишься и т.д. Чем это от буддизма отличается?(Чистой Земли, Молитвы и Пховы для рождения в читсых землях?)





> Сам я далек от подобных синтезов, и предпочитаю следовать одной традиции, но не смотря на это, не вижу невозможности совмещения двух разных традиций при условии, что это реально полезно


Чисто технически, то есть практически, это невозможно будет совместить.
Перед причастием нужно исповедоваться. Без утайки. Без утайки рассказать, что молишься "другим богам".  Если об этом не сказать - это уже обман, лукавство, лицемерие. Тогда какой во всем   этом смысл?  О реакции священника на такое, думаю все тут догадываются. ) Так что никакого причастия  просто не состоится.
Так же и со стороны буддизма. По мнению некоторых,  поклонение другим богам - это автоматически означает потерю Прибежища.

----------

Максим& (18.08.2015), Сергей Хос (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вы можете точно ответить, подтвердить, что такое понятие как "христианский рай" - это не есть Чистая Земля, с подходящими условиями, о которых христиане могут просто пока не знать или вообще не задумываться над этим? Может это такая сострадательная уловка?


Ну тогда Бодхисатва Христос, использовал довольно необычную упаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Ну тогда Бодхисатва Христос, использовал довольно необычную упаю


Мы можем только об этом судачить. Но постигнуть это нам, к сожалению, не дано. Иначе было бы все просто, и не было бы много различных религий для разных людей. Но люди не одинаковые, а разные. С разной своей кармой.

----------

Влад К (18.08.2015)

----------


## Влад К

Ну чисто технически описываемые в тантрах наставления по типу - рази, убей тоже не совсем коррелируют с обетами бодхисаттвы, но тем не менее это совмещается в практике, на основе воззрения. При наличии которого становится ясно, что все эти рази, убей, заставь страдать направленны на эго, в противном случае все тантра - это тоже лицемерие. Конечно понятно, что незачем приходить в христианский храм со своим буддистским уставом, но это не значит, что подобное совмещение невозможно вне церкви теми, кто находит взаимосвязь в Христианстве и Буддизме, и занимается духовной практикой на основе воззрения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> буддизм довольно гибок и может быть облечен в какую угодно внешнюю оболочку, но главное чтобы внутренняя суть не терялась. Этот принцип можно и к Христианству применить. Я понимаю, что это уже на Нью Эйдж смахивает, но если это кому нибудь приносит пользу - почему нет? Сам я далек от подобных синтезов, и предпочитаю следовать одной традиции, но не смотря на это, не вижу невозможности совмещения двух разных традиций при условии, что это реально полезно. Что касается конечной цели, то да согласен. Но также верно и то, что к этой цели кто-то идет через промежуточные, такие как чистые земли. А, если в потоке ума присутствует воззрение, то чем отличается Христианский Райот Сукхаватти?


Насчёт  Сукхавати есть гарантия, что дальше будет продвижение, по крайней мере для тех кто придерживается взгляда традиции. 

А у гипотетического буддиста, соблюдающего христианские таинства и стремящегося в рай,  где гарантия что это не просто обычный рай буддийской абхидхармы, из которого потом можно выпасть да ещё и необязательно в человеческое рождение.
Хотя с другой стороны, такой рай как раз и соответствует одной из временных целей Учения Будды, и многие буддисты в традиционных странах идут к этой цели вполне буддийским путём.

Ну это пошли уже просто гипотезы, надеюсь автор топика уже решил свой вопрос.
Ведь, что касается пользы, вот это по моему самое главное. При всей гибкости Учения Будды, приоритетное *высшее* Прибежище - Будда, Дхарма, Санга. Другие же религии предлагают принять прибежище в чём то или ком то другом. В этом уже кроется опасность, и то только первая. Дальше разные Правильные Взгляды, потом разные методы, разные цели...

Вместо того, чтобы сфокусироваться на одном, происходит наоборот расфокусировка\распыление.

Думаю даже попытка совместить две религии чревата как минимум - потерей времени и увеличением запутанности.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мы можем только об этом судачить. Но постигнуть это нам, к сожалению, не дано. Иначе было бы все просто, и не было бы много различных религий для разных людей. Но люди не одинаковые, а разные. С разной своей кармой.


Да.

И мы живём в довольно информированном и более-менее свободном в этом плане мире, где каждый взрослый человек вполне способен сделать сознательный выбор религии\учения и следовать выбранному пути, без метаний со стороны в сторону.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мы можем только об этом судачить. Но постигнуть это нам, к сожалению, не дано. Иначе было бы все просто, и не было бы много различных религий для разных людей. Но люди не одинаковые, а разные. С разной своей кармой.


Если бы христианство вело к Чистой земле Иисуса, то буддийским Учителям ничего не мешало бы это подтвердить.

----------


## Росиник

> Вместо того, чтобы сфокусироваться на одном, происходит наоборот расфокусировка\распыление.
> 
> Думаю даже попытка совместить две религии чревата как минимум - потерей времени и увеличением запутанности.


С этим вашим мнением я очень согласен.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чисто технически, то есть практически, это невозможно будет совместить.
> ...
> Так что никакого причастия  просто не состоится.


+
К тому же перед причастием требуется произнести "исповедальную формулу", то есть заявить о своей вере в истинность Церковной догматики в отношении Боговоплощения, спасительной миссии Христа и т.д.
Так что в практическом плане реального участия в церковной службе все эти игры в "совмещение" просто невозможны, если без лукавства. А с лукавством они теряют всякий смысл.
Концептуально же, на уровне размышлений, можно совмещать что угодно с чем угодно. Это называется компаративистика, неплохое упражнение для ума и развивает объемный взгляд на культуру в целом.

----------

Legba (18.08.2015), Shus (18.08.2015), Максим& (18.08.2015), Росиник (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Влад К

> Насчёт  Сукхавати есть гарантия, что дальше будет продвижение, по крайней мере для тех кто придерживается взгляда традиции. 
> 
> А у гипотетического буддиста, соблюдающего христианские таинства и стремящегося в рай,  где гарантия что это не просто обычный рай буддийской абхидхармы, из которого потом можно выпасть да ещё и необязательно в человеческое рождение.
> Хотя с другой стороны, такой рай как раз и соответствует одной из временных целей Учения Будды, и многие буддисты в традиционных странах идут к этой цели вполне буддийским путём.
> 
> Ну это пошли уже просто гипотезы, надеюсь автор топика уже решил свой вопрос.
> Ведь, что касается пользы, вот это по моему самое главное. При всей гибкости Учения Будды, приоритетное *высшее* Прибежище - Будда, Дхарма, Санга. Другие же религии предлагают принять прибежище в чём то или ком то другом. В этом уже кроется опасность, и то только первая. Дальше разные Правильные Взгляды, потом разные методы, разные цели...
> 
> Вместо того, чтобы сфокусироваться на одном, происходит наоборот расфокусировка\распыление.
> ...


Какая гарантия? Гарантия для тех, кто придерживается традиции тоже самое, что и движение на ощупь гипотетического буддиста, потому-что и тот и другой опираются на гипотезы предложенные кем-то другим. Конечно следовать традиции проще, ты знаешь более-менее как что делать, но считать что ты достигнешь цели быстее чем кто-то другой тоже гипотеза)))) Даже когда опираешься на тексты в которых содержатся логические доводы, они не имеют силы пока не пережиты, тоже самое и с наставлениМи. Все на уровне гипотез. Это значит двигаться на ощупь. Что заставляет двигаться человека на ощупь? Вера. Вот человек и идет, и что бы ему не говорили, какие логические доводы не ариводили, все это будет чисто гипотезами, которые человек приимает на веру. Единственный критерий истинности или наоборот - его переживание. И если он захочет с кем-то поделится, то расскажет  - делайте то-то для достижения такой же цели, но для идущих по тому же пути что и он, цель будет только гипотезой пока не достигнута. 

Ну и на этом пути возможны любые пересечения. Если это даже приведет к запутанности, ничего страшного, она тоже полезна бывает. Полезна тем, что заставляет выпутываться и оькрывать новое. Вот если даже проследить развитие буддизма, если бы изначально все придерживались т.з. что нужно следовать только одной традиции, почитать только три драгоценности - не было бы ни Махаяны со всем ее изобилием традиций, методов практики, ни Гелуг, ни Кагью, ни Римэ))))

----------


## Росиник

> Если бы христианство вело к Чистой земле Иисуса, то буддийским Учителям ничего не мешало бы это подтвердить.


Претензии к буддийским учителям? Разве они кому-то что-то должны  подтверждать или опровергать? ) Вот незадача, упустили наверное этот момент. ))
Да и буддийские учителя они ведь тоже разные.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Претензии к буддийским учителям? Разве они кому-то что-то должны  подтверждать или опровергать? ) Вот незадача, упустили наверное этот момент. ))
> Да и буддийские учителя они ведь тоже разные.


Это не претензия к Учителям, а о том что мирские колесницы не ведут к немирским.

----------


## Росиник

> +
> К тому же перед причастием требуется произнести "исповедальную формулу", то есть заявить о своей вере в истинность Церковной догматики в отношении Боговоплощения, спасительной миссии Христа и т.д.


Ну да,  точно. В конце литургии, как раз перед причастием, всем присутствующие поют "Символ веры".




> Концептуально же, на уровне размышлений, можно совмещать что угодно с чем угодно. Это называется компаративистика, неплохое упражнение для ума и развивает объемный взгляд на культуру в целом.


Да и не только на культуру.
Концептуально, для меня, Дева Мария - это Арья Тара. А все существа женского пола - проявления Ваджрайогини.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот если даже проследить развитие буддизма, если бы изначально все придерживались т.з. что нужно следовать только одной традиции, почитать только три драгоценности - не было бы ни Махаяны со всем ее изобилием традиций, методов практики, ни Гелуг, ни Кагью, ни Римэ))))


Если проследить историю Дхармы, то вроде нет Учителей у которых бы не было своего Учителя, а у того своего и т.д.




> Если это даже приведет к запутанности, ничего страшного, она тоже полезна бывает.)))


Жизнь слишком короткая и проходит очень быстро.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тибетские до буддийские шаманистские ритуалы тоже мало были сопоставимы с буддизмом, но тем не менее таки сплелись в феномен известный нам как тибетский буддизм.


Но шаманизм то от этого буддизмом не стал, а буддизм шаманизмом (тем самым, откуда ритуалы взяты).

----------

Влад К (18.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну да,  точно. В конце литургии, как раз перед причастием, всем присутствующие поют "Символ веры".


"Символ веры" поют в начале Литургии, с него начинается Евхаристический канон, центральная часть службы, заканчивающаяся причастием.
А я имею в виду слова, которые человек произносит непосредственно перед Чашей: "Верую, Господи, и исповедую, что Ты еси воистину Христос, пришедый в мир грешныя спасти..." и т.д. В реальности их как правило произносит священник, но предполагается. что остальные произносят вместе с ним хотя бы мысленно.

----------


## Влад К

> Но шаманизм то от этого буддизмом не стал, а буддизм шаманизмом (тем самым, откуда ритуалы взяты).


Ну да. Также как вода не является кружкой, а кружка водой. Но тем не менее, мы получаем кружку с водой:-)
Воду выпиваем, кружка остается

----------


## Влад К

> Если проследить историю Дхармы, то вроде нет Учителей у которых бы не было своего Учителя, а у того своего и т.д.
> 
> 
> 
> Жизнь слишком короткая и проходит очень быстро.


Были еще махасиддхи, которые получали напрямую передачу от йидамов.

Спасибо за напоминание.

----------


## Росиник

> "Символ веры" поют в начале Литургии, с него начинается Евхаристический канон, центральная часть службы, заканчивающаяся причастием.
> А я имею в виду слова, которые человек произносит непосредственно перед Чашей: "Верую, Господи, и исповедую, что Ты еси воистину Христос, пришедый в мир грешныя спасти..." и т.д. В реальности их как правило произносит священник, но предполагается. что остальные произносят вместе с ним хотя бы мысленно.


Да, вы точно подметили эти детали.
Просто под литургией я имел в виду не само таинство, а всю утреннюю службу.

----------


## sergey

> "Символ веры" поют в начале Литургии, с него начинается Евхаристический канон, центральная часть службы, заканчивающаяся причастием.


Нет, Сергей, Символ веры поют не в самом начале. Вы по каким-то книжкам говорите или по своему опыту? Сколько я помню по присутствию на литургии в большие праздники, это - не сначала, а вот тут по ссылке есть "оглавление" литургии, там тоже в середине. http://www.dorogadomoj.com/d10lit.html . Может я правда что-то путаю.

----------


## Росиник

> Были еще махасиддхи, которые получали напрямую передачу от йидамов.


Эти те махасиддхи, которые, согласно написанным книжкам, останавливали солнце, оживляли мертвых, летали по небу и творили прочие разные чудеса. Никто из нас  сам этого не видел. Мы это прочитали, или услышали на лекциях от учителей, которые в свою очередь это тоже слышали от своих учителей. Если мы этому доверяем, то это называется верой. Так может того... и Иисус воскрес, и Илья-пророк вознесся по радуге на огненной колеснице? )  Чем одна вера отличается от другой веры?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Были еще махасиддхи, которые получали напрямую передачу от йидамов.
> 
> Спасибо за напоминание.


Незачто, это я и себе напомнил )

У махасидхов тоже, у каждого Учитель был.

----------


## Влад К

> Эти те махасиддхи, которые, согласно написанным книжкам, останавливали солнце, оживляли мертвых, летали по небу и творили прочие разные чудеса. Никто из нас  сам этого не видел. Мы это прочитали, или услышали на лекциях от учителей, которые в свою очередь это тоже слышали от своих учителей. Если мы этому доверяем, то это называется верой. Так может того... и Иисус воскрес, и Илья-пророк вознесся по радуге на огненной колеснице? )  Чем одна вера отличается от другой веры?


Ничем. Нет никакого отличия между вознесением Христа, катанием на огненной колеснице, историях о махасиддхах и наличием многовековой линии преемственности. Все строится на гипотезах, истинность которых оаределяется через личный опыт. Если так, то почему не может иметь место и гипотеза о совмещении традиций? Потому-что жизнь коротка и можно запутаться? Дык можно запутаться и на одном размышлении о смерти. ))
,

----------


## PampKin Head

А ведь где то молятся и практикуют, чтобы  *попасть... в Чистую Землю Будды Шакьямуни!*




> Шарипутра, восхищенный, внушающим благоговение величием Будды, подумал: "Поскольку, Просветленная земля чиста вследствие чистоты ума Бодхисаттвы, тогда может быть эта Земля Просветленного потому нечиста, что ум Благороднейшего в Мире не был чист, пока он ещё оставался на стадии Бодхисаттвы?"
> 
>       Просветленный узнал его мысль и сказал Шарипутре: "Разве Солнце и Луна не чисты, когда слепой человек не видит их чистоты?" Шарипутра ответил: "Благороднейший Мира, это - недостаток слепца, а не Солнца и Луны". Будда сказал: "Из-за своей слепоты люди не видят внушительного величия чистой земли Татхагаты; это не вина Татхагаты. Шарипутра, эта моя земля чиста, но ты не видишь её чистоты".
> 
>       Вслед за этим Брахма с клочком волос на голове похожим на раковину сказал Шарипутре: "Не думай, что эта земля Будды нечиста. Почему? Потому, что я вижу, что земля Шакьямуни Будды чиста и ясна, как небесный дворец". Шарипутра ответил: "Я вижу, что этот мир изобилует горами, возвышенностями, низинами, терниями, камнями и землёй, всем нечистым". Брахма ответил: "Из-за того, что твой ум скачет вверх-вниз и не согласуется с Просветленной Мудростью, ты видишь эту землю нечистой. Шарипутра, в силу того, что Бодхисаттва беспристрастен ко всем живым существам и его ум чист и ясен в согласии с Дхармой Будды, он может видеть эту землю Будды также чистой и ясной".
> 
>       При этом Будда нажал носком своей правой ноги на землю, и мир вдруг предстала украшенным сотнями и тысячами драгоценных камней и жемчугов, подобно Драгоценно Величественной чистой земле Будды, украшенной бесчисленными драгоценными заслугами, прославляемыми собравшимися, никогда такого прежде не видевшими, вдобавок каждый из присутствующих оказался сидящим на драгоценном лотосовом троне.
> 
>       Будда сказал Шарипутре: "Взгляни на великую чистоту моей просветлённой земли". Шарипутра ответил: "Благороднейший Мира, никогда прежде я не видел эту просветлённую землю в её великой чистоте и не слышал о ней". - "Эта моя Просветлённая Земля всегда чиста, но кажется загрязнённой, чтобы я мог вести людей низкой духовности к Освобождению. Это подобно пище богов, принимающей различную окраску соответственно заслугам каждого вкушающего. Так что, Шарипутра, человек, чей ум чист, видит этот мир в её величественной чистоте".
> ...


http://www.fodian.net/world/vimala_rus/vns_1.htm

----------

Shus (18.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну да. Также как вода не является кружкой, а кружка водой. Но тем не менее, мы получаем кружку с водой:-)
> Воду выпиваем, кружка остается


Так к этому случаю это не относится, как таковой шаманизм не был использован ни как кружка, ни как вода. Просто взята форма, которая сама по себе шаманизмом не является.

----------


## Влад К

> Незачто, это я и себе напомнил )
> 
> У махасидхов тоже, у каждого Учитель был.


Это Вам сами махасиддхи сказали, или учитель, который услышал это от своего и т.д. ??
Но  гарантий нет, что это не выдумка

----------


## PampKin Head

А зачем совмещать буддизм и христианство, если более естественно совмещать буддизм и шаманизм? Благо дело, и формы для этого подходящие есть...

----------

Влад К (18.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015)

----------


## Влад К

> Так к этому случаю это не относится, как таковой шаманизм не был использован ни как кружка, ни как вода. Просто взята форма, которая сама по себе шаманизмом не является.


Да, я понял. Взяли шаманские ритуалы и натянули их на буддийское воззрение. Конечно же сам по себе шаманские ритуалы не будут являться таковыми, если их выполняет буддист, а буддистской практики, как таковой, если ее вфполняет шаман)

----------


## Влад К

> А зачем совмещать буддизм и христианство, если более естественно совмещать буддизм и шаманизм? Благо дело, и формы для этого подходящие есть...


Вдруг в буддизм веришь, но внешние формы пугают, а человек любит фантазировать? Тут образа в тему.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да, я понял. Взяли шаманские ритуалы и натянули их на буддийское воззрение. Конечно же сам по себе шаманские ритуалы не будут являться таковыми, если их выполняет буддист, а буддистской практики, как таковой, если ее вфполняет шаман)


Так буддист выполняет не шаманский ритуал уже. Вот какой-нибудь ритуал призывания был у шаманов - скачут там под музычку и призывают кого-то. Буддист будет призывать там Будд, Дэвов, Дакинь, а не тех кого призывал шаман. Что тут вообще от шаманизма остается в итоге?

----------


## Влад К

> Так буддист выполняет не шаманский ритуал уже. Вот какой-нибудь ритуал призывания был у шаманов - скачут там под музычку и призывают кого-то. Буддист будет призывать там Будд, Дэв, Дакинь, а не тех кого призывал шаман. Что тут вообще от шаманизма остается в итоге?


Та ничего! "Че ты начинаешь, нормально же общались - свои пацаны из-за велосипеда"(с)

:-)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Нет, Сергей, Символ веры поют не в самом начале. Вы по каким-то книжкам говорите или по своему опыту? Сколько я помню по присутствию на литургии в большие праздники, это - не сначала, а вот тут по ссылке есть "оглавление" литургии, там тоже в середине. http://www.dorogadomoj.com/d10lit.html . Может я правда что-то путаю.


Как помню, в начале «литургии верных», т.е. когда в храме разрешено оставаться только крещёным.

----------


## Shus

> А ведь где то молятся и практикуют, чтобы  *попасть... в Чистую Землю Будды Шакьямуни!*
> http://www.fodian.net/world/vimala_rus/vns_1.htm


Странный перевод (скорее сокращенный и не очень точный пересказ). И автор не указан.

Вот начало сутры в этом переводе:
"Вот что я слышал. Однажды Будда с собранием восьми тысяч бхикшу пребывал в Амра парке в Вайшали. Сними были 32 тысячи Бодхисаттв, хорошо известных своим достижением всех совершенств*1, ведущей к великой мудрости*2. Они получили наставления от многих Будд и составляли крепость, охраняющую Дхарму. Придерживаясь правильной Дхармы, он способны исторгнуть Львиный Рык (учить других), так что их имена слышны в десяти направлениях. Они не были приглашены, но пришли, чтобы распространить Учение о Трёх Драгоценностях для передачи Его на века. Они одолели всех демонов и все заблуждения, и их дела, слова и помыслы были чисты и ясны, будучи свободными от пяти препятствий*3 и десяти ограничений*4. Они реализовали безмятежность ума*5 и достигли беспрепятственной свободы."
А так - в переводе Донца:
"Поклоняюсь всем прошлым, теперешним и будущим Буддам и Бодхисаттвам, святым Шравакам и Пратьекабуддам!
Так я слышал однажды:
Бхагаван пребывает в городе Вайшали, в роще Амравана, вместе с великой Общиной монахов, [состоящей из] восьми тысяч монахов. Все без исключения - Архаты,  истощившие скверну, не имеющие клеш1, ставшие обладателями власти [над собой], с целиком и полностью освободившимся-развитым умом, с целиком и полостью освободившейся-развитой праджней2, всезнающие, [подобные] слону, совершившие то, что должны были совершить, сделавшие дело, сбросившие бремя, обретшие свое благо, совершенно покончившие с узами, [привязывающими] к существованию, целиком и полностью освободившие ум благодаря знанию истинного, все способности ума [которых] достигли высшего совершенства. 
Пребывает также вместе с тридцатью двумя тысячами Бодхисаттв - непосредственно постигших [и овладевших] сверхъестественными способностями (абхиджня) Бодхисаттв-Махасаттв, [обладающих] великой абхиджней, [270Б] достигших совершенства в полной очищенности, благословленных благословением Будды, защищающих град Учения, полностью хранящих высшее Учение, издающих великий крик льва, громко звучащий в десяти сторонах крик; без просьбы становящихся Добрыми Друзьями - Учителями всех существ; творящих непрерывно Род Трех Драгоценностей;сокрушивших мару и врага; неодолимых никакими противниками; [обладающих] совершенным умом, постижением, самадхи, дхарани3 и отвагой; лишенных всех прегрешений и побудителей (клеш); пребывающих в непорочном полном освобождении; не прерывающих [проявление] отваги, [талантов, понимания и красноречия]; достигших совершенства в парамите4 отдачи, нравственности [и относящихся к ним] обуздании, непоколебимости и истинном [соблюдении] обетов, [парамите] терпения, усердия, дхьяны,......."

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> К тому же перед причастием требуется произнести "исповедальную формулу", то есть заявить о своей вере в истинность Церковной догматики в отношении Боговоплощения, спасительной миссии Христа и т.д.
> Так что в практическом плане реального участия в церковной службе все эти игры в "совмещение" просто невозможны, если без лукавства. А с лукавством они теряют всякий смысл.
> Концептуально же, на уровне размышлений, можно совмещать что угодно с чем угодно. Это называется компаративистика, неплохое упражнение для ума и развивает объемный взгляд на культуру в целом.


Символ веры - это вполне серьезно, тут конечно компромиссы невозможны (клятва есть клятва). 

А вот насчет лукавства - не все так безнадежно. Множество великих и ужасных богов (в основном индуистских) с давних пор размещены на четырех террасах под началом Чатурмахараджей и благополучно приносят пользу правоверным буддистам. В принципе туда же можно "поместить" Яхве со свитой (эманациями и манифестациями).  :Smilie: 
Ведь главная ошибка религиоведов (доморощенных и не очень) в их рассуждениях о буддистском синкретизме кроется в непонимании ими того, что для решения своих бытовых проблем буддист может обращаться к любым божествам и богам (без нарушения обетов), поскольку это не является "буддийской деятельностью", т.е. не приносит кармических результатов и к собственно буддизму и главной цели самого буддиста никакого касательства не имеет.

P.S. Речь конечно же идет о "классическом" буддизме,  в ваджраяне, КМК, все это выглядит сложней, а в собственно махаяне - в чем-то даже проще.

----------

Lion Miller (18.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (18.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Б-га-настоящего-творца ни в какую буддийскую картинку не поместить.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это Вам сами махасиддхи сказали, или учитель, который услышал это от своего и т.д. ??
> Но  гарантий нет, что это не выдумка


Но, тогда нет гарантий, что и это не выдумка:




> Были еще махасиддхи, которые получали напрямую передачу от йидамов.
> 
>  .


И всё возвращается на круги своя )

----------


## Shus

> Б-га-настоящего-творца ни в какую буддийскую картинку не поместить.


Гностицизм в помощь. Одно время обсуждали его влияние на буддизм (через Бактрию и Гандхару).

----------


## Максим&

> Гностицизм в помощь. Одно время обсуждали его влияние на буддизм (через Бактрию и Гандхару).


Ссылки на тему не осталось? Читал статью Конзе. Что-то он меня не убедил. Единственное, что действительно неоспоримо  общее заметил, это что как в гностицизме так и в раннем буддизме стоит задача "бежать из этого никчемного мира-сансары". Но тут Будда все же раньше это совершил, нежели василиды и Валентины.

----------


## Росиник

> Символ веры - это вполне серьезно, тут конечно компромиссы невозможны (клятва есть клятва). 
> 
> А вот насчет лукавства - не все так безнадежно. Множество великих и ужасных богов (в основном индуистских) с давних пор размещены на четырех террасах под началом Чатурмахараджей и благополучно приносят пользу правоверным буддистам. В принципе туда же можно "поместить" Яхве со свитой (эманациями и манифестациями).


Однозначно лукавством это будет для христианина. А для буддиста, да, это  будет гибче, воможно прийти к компромиссу. )





> P.S. Речь конечно же идет о "классическом" буддизме,  в ваджраяне, КМК, все это выглядит сложней, а в собственно махаяне - в чем-то даже проще.


Ваджраяна - это в том числе и махаяна.

----------


## Росиник

> Б-га-настоящего-творца ни в какую буддийскую картинку не поместить.



"Этот Хусейн Ага был святым. Однажды он посадил меня к себе на колени и положил руку мне на голову, как бы давая мне свое благословение: «Алексис, — сказал он мне, — хочу доверить тебе кое-что. Ты еще очень мал, чтобы разуметь, но когда вырастешь, поймешь. Слушай же, дитя мое: Господь Бог, видишь ли, велик — ни семь этажей неба, ни семь этажей земли не могут его вместить. Однако сердце человека его вмещает. Поэтому, Алексис, будь осторожен, не порань чье-то сердце!" 
Никос Казандзакис  "Грек Зорба"

Денис, интересно, а вы - иудей? Слово "Бог" через черточку написали: Б-г.

----------


## Максим&

Совмещать все лучше с индуизмом. Рамакришна вон и христианином побыл и мусульманином, а все равно у своих в почете. Или фильм где парень в лодке с тигром плавал (забыл название), тот тоже во всех "шкурах" побывал и не парился. Индуисты ваще счастливые, хоть Яхве поклоняйся, хоть черту лысому...одинаково благочестив:-)

----------


## Росиник

> Рамакришна вон и христианином побыл и мусульманином, а все равно у своих в почете.


"Побыть"-то можно в каждой религии. Как дочь Сталина - Светлана Аллилуева, и православной побывала, и в индуизме, и католичкой и т.д. А вот усидеть на двух стульях вряд ли получится. Да и зачем так себя мучить? Как правило, у таких людей весьма специфический психологический портрет. )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> "Этот Хусейн Ага был святым. Однажды он посадил меня к себе на колени и положил руку мне на голову, как бы давая мне свое благословение: «Алексис, — сказал он мне, — хочу доверить тебе кое-что. Ты еще очень мал, чтобы разуметь, но когда вырастешь, поймешь. Слушай же, дитя мое: Господь Бог, видишь ли, велик — ни семь этажей неба, ни семь этажей земли не могут его вместить. Однако сердце человека его вмещает. Поэтому, Алексис, будь осторожен, не порань чье-то сердце!" 
> Никос Казандзакис  "Грек Зорба"
> 
> Денис, интересно, а вы - иудей? Слово "Бог" через черточку написали: Б-г.


Если не ошибаюсь, иудеям можно произносить "Бог".  Личное имя "Яхве" нельзя, потому и появились Элохим и Адонай, что греки перевели как Бог и Господь.

----------


## Росиник

> Если не ошибаюсь, иудеям можно произносить "Бог".  Личное имя "Яхве" нельзя, потому и появились Элохим и Адонай, что греки перевели как Бог и Господь.


просто как-то попадалась в руки иудаистская литература - там "Бог" везде писалось через черточку.

----------


## Максим&

> просто как-то попадалась в руки иудаистская литература - там "Бог" везде писалось через черточку.


Наверно потому, что и сами уже многие не знают на что наложены запреты, или трактовать стали шире. "Не поминай имени Господа Бога твоего в суе"-
это как раз о том, что личное имя священно. Его вроде первосвященник только мог произносить несколько раз в году.
Хотя..это ихняя традиция, раз считают нужным то и пусть .

----------


## Shus

> Ссылки на тему не осталось? Читал статью Конзе. Что-то он меня не убедил. Единственное, что действительно неоспоримо  общее заметил, это что как в гностицизме так и в раннем буддизме стоит задача "бежать из этого никчемного мира-сансары". Но тут Будда все же раньше это совершил, нежели василиды и Валентины.


Не.. Кроме Конзе на русском ничего не попадалось, да и как-то не очень много это обсуждалось.
А что не заметили специфическую космологию и искорку-души заключенную в темную материю, которую благими делами и достойной жизнью можно освободить и объединить ...хм.. с маха-атманом - это зря. Хотя наиболее явно эта модель присутствуте по-моему только у катаров (не очень в этом разбираюсь).

----------


## Shus

> Ваджраяна - это в том числе и махаяна.


Кое в чем. Обратное утверждение неверно. 
Численно ваджраяна составляет несколько процентов от школ махаяны.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если не ошибаюсь, иудеям можно произносить "Бог".  Личное имя "Яхве" нельзя, потому и появились Элохим и Адонай, что греки перевели как Бог и Господь.


Более того, так как нельзя было писать Y-H-W-H, то стали записывать тетраграмматон как Y-K-W-K, но и его заменили на эвфемизмы  :Smilie:

----------


## Росиник

> Кое в чем. Обратное утверждение неверно. 
> Численно ваджраяна составляет несколько процентов от школ махаяны.


Я о другом. Разве в Ваджраяне не принимаются обеты бодхисаттвы и т.д. "на благо всех ЖС" ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> для решения своих бытовых проблем буддист может обращаться к любым божествам и богам (без нарушения обетов), поскольку это не является "буддийской деятельностью"


Возможно это и так, но с позиции христианской Церкви ситуация совершенно иная: по их мнению вы не можете участвовать в их таинствах не разделяя целиком их догматику. Делать это и иметь такую "фигу в кармане" - значит (в духовном смысле) "брать то, что не дано", то есть воровать.

----------

Нико (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Возможно это и так, но с позиции христианской Церкви ситуация совершенно иная: по их мнению вы не можете участвовать в их таинствах не разделяя целиком их догматику. Делать это и иметь такую "фигу в кармане" - значит (в духовном смысле) "брать то, что не дано", то есть воровать.


Хотелось бы также добавить, что Яхве в качестве "мирского бога" к которому можно обращаться по мирским вопросам, выглядит крайне несимпатично.))
И сам декларирует, что к нему не стоит обращаться, если ведешь дела с кем-либо еще.
Может, лучше совмещать буддизм с "родноверием"?))

----------

Сергей Хос (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И сам декларирует, что к нему не стоит обращаться, если ведешь дела с кем-либо еще.


Совершенно верно, в иудео-христианских религиях есть даже такое понятие - "ревность Бога". )))

----------

Legba (18.08.2015), Паня (19.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Возможно это и так, но с позиции христианской Церкви ситуация совершенно иная: по их мнению вы не можете участвовать в их таинствах не разделяя целиком их догматику. Делать это и иметь такую "фигу в кармане" - значит (в духовном смысле) "брать то, что не дано", то есть воровать.


Во-первых, что ж у буддистов за манера такая - вечно высказываться за всю христианскую церковь  :Smilie:  Хоть бы уточнили, за какую именно.
Во-вторых, я тут уже, опять-таки, несколько раз давал ссылки на книги, в которых христианская догматика увязывается с буддийским учением. Причём с абы каким, а с самой мадхьямакой-прасангхикой. При желании всё возможно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Возможно это и так, но с позиции христианской Церкви ситуация совершенно иная: по их мнению вы не можете участвовать в их таинствах не разделяя целиком их догматику. Делать это и иметь такую "фигу в кармане" - значит (в духовном смысле) "брать то, что не дано", то есть воровать.


Это однозначно, тут даже нечего обсуждать.
Но в теме вроде идет речь о том, в каком виде буддист может "практиковать" христианство. 
Ответ, КМК, прост: в сугубо утилитарном (да еще и с "фигой в кармане"), как впрочем и все остальные окружающие его религии. Для истинного буддиста с Дхармой это никак не связано.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Я о другом. Разве в Ваджраяне не принимаются обеты бодхисаттвы и т.д. "на благо всех ЖС" ?


У @*Нико* спросите, что они там принимают, а что не принимают. Я в этом деле честно сказать подзапутался. :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Ответ, КМК, прост: в сугубо утилитарном (да еще и с "фигой в кармане"), как впрочем и все остальные окружающие его религии. Для истинного буддиста с Дхармой это никак не связано.


Вот я про сугубую утилитарность очень, как раз, и сомневаюсь.
Авраамический бог очень четко обозначил свою позицию - "имею дело с теми, кто поклоняется *только* мне."
При этом к язычникам отношение не нейтральное, а жестко негативное. А некоторых и вовсе рекомендуется уничтожать.
Какой утилитарный гешефт можно поиметь с такого бога, будучи язычником? А никакого.
Если же мы вдруг предположим, что Яхве ведет себя неким иным образом, не так, как описано в Книге...
Тогда все еще больше запутается - т.к. о том, что он бог мы знаем именно из этой Книги.


Это как с сатанизмом. Если сатанист существует внутри христианской концепции - это какое-то бессмысленное лузерство.
А если вовне - неясно, в чем пафос))

----------

Паня (19.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У @*Нико* спросите, что они там принимают, а что не принимают. Я в этом деле честно сказать подзапутался.


Обязателнным условием для вступления в колесницу Тайной Мантры (Ваджраяны) является получение абхишеки, а обязательным условием для этого -- принятие трёх сводов обетов (индивид. освобождения, бодхичитты, как устремлённой, так и деятельной, и тантрических). 

Более того, Ваджраяна считается ответвлением Махаяны, а не отдельной от этого системой. Хотя, действительно, далеко не вся Махаяна -- Ваджраяна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.08.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Вот я про сугубую утилитарность очень, как раз, и сомневаюсь.
> Авраамический бог очень четко обозначил свою позицию - "имею дело с теми, кто поклоняется *только* мне."


Так ведь буддизм вроде и не требует никому *поклоняться*. Почитать - да, "Почитаемый миром". А тут у христиан есть разница между "латрия" и "проскинезис", установленная вселенскими соборами.

----------

Aion (18.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если не ошибаюсь, иудеям можно произносить "Бог".  Личное имя "Яхве" нельзя, потому и появились Элохим и Адонай, что греки перевели как Бог и Господь.


Элохим - множественное число. )

----------


## Shus

> Вот я про сугубую утилитарность очень, как раз, и сомневаюсь.
> Авраамический бог очень четко обозначил свою позицию - "имею дело с теми, кто поклоняется *только* мне."
> При этом к язычникам отношение не нейтральное, а жестко негативное. А некоторых и вовсе рекомендуется уничтожать...


А его (бога в смысле) при адаптации особо никто спрашивать и не будет. Как Вишну, Сканду, Авалокитешвару и пр. не спрашивали. В лучшем случае пристроят на четвертую террасу из уважения или какую-нибудь особенную байку придумают. :Smilie: 

А потом построят, к примеру, отдельную часовенку на территории вихары (в смысле будд. храма) или поместят образ в нишу сбоку или сзади здания, и назначат правоверного буддиста из хорошей семьи объяснять прихожанам как свечки ставить за экзамены, или там молитву читать за фертильность.
На Ланке такие храмики девале (девалайа) называются (такие же индустские - ковилами), а пуджари - капуралами. Открыты они обычно два раза в неделю после обеда. Я в одном месте (где самый знаменитый девале персон на восемь) с капуралой беседовал. Буддист и смотритель девале в -надцатом поколении.

В Бирме история похожая, но оформлено все по-другому. Там весь индустский сонм в разнообразные наты записан, вместе со своими демонами, погибшими героями и пр.

----------

Legba (18.08.2015), Дубинин (18.08.2015), Паня (19.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> А его (бога в смысле) при адаптации особо никто спрашивать и не будет. Как Вишну, Сканду, Авалокитешвару и пр. не спрашивали. В лучшем случае пристроят на четвертую террасу из уважения или какую-нибудь особенную байку придумают.
> 
> А потом построят, к примеру, отдельную часовенку на территории вихары (в смысле будд. храма) или поместят образ в нишу сбоку или сзади здания, и назначат правоверного буддиста из хорошей семьи объяснять прихожанам как свечки ставить за экзамены, или там молитву читать за фертильность.


Так православные подобный подход в отношении Будды Шакьямуни *уже* применили.
Даже изобретать ничего не надо.

----------

Aion (18.08.2015), Ometoff (18.08.2015), Shus (18.08.2015), Максим& (18.08.2015), Паня (19.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Не.. Кроме Конзе на русском ничего не попадалось, да и как-то не очень много это обсуждалось.
> А что не заметили специфическую космологию и искорку-души заключенную в темную материю, которую благими делами и достойной жизнью можно освободить и объединить ...хм.. с маха-атманом - это зря. Хотя наиболее явно эта модель присутствуте по-моему только у катаров (не очень в этом разбираюсь).


Вот досада..целый час писал и в итоге не смог сохранить текст. Попробую ещё раз. Берём Конзе за отправную точку.
1) Спасение происходит через гнозис, или джняну, и ничто иное не в состоянии привести к нему. 
Такое спасение прослеживается уже у Будды,в Упанишадах, у Пифагора ( хотя это скорее поздние пифагорейцы приписали Пифагору своё учение, так как от него ничего не дошло), у Плотина ( критиковал гностиков, но влияния возможны, но все же это платоническая традиция, пусть и обновленная). Если рассматривать спасение как возврат к Источнику то сюда отнесем и даосский ней-гун( внутреннюю алхимию), где шень (дух) сливается с Дао.

2) Во-вторых, мы рассматриваем учение об уровнях духовных достижений.
Имеется в виду духовный "аристократизм" сперматиков над психиками и гиликами. Деление на 'духовных" и "плотских" есть уже у ап.Павла. Но у него это разделение приобретаемое через Иисуса, у гностиков же скорее врожденное. Махаяна все ж более демократична как мне видится. Другое дело что мало кто при жизни достигает "полной" меры, ну так это во всех религиях та( между католиками и православными и этими обоими и протестантами, сунитами и шиитами).А "надменно аристократичный" пафос ваджраянцев над сутристами, а последних над хинаянистами, е/ли такой имеет место является все же омрачкнием, что вы и доказали приведя недавно коренные падения бодхисаты, где оно было указано. 
Если и проводить близкие аналогии то все же с брахманизмом и варнами. Где брахмана от рождения 'сперматики", кшатрии и Вайши "психики", ну а шудры и прочая шешура..она и в Африке шудра, следовательно "гилики".

3) Наш третий пункт касается той религиозной роли, которую в обеих системах играет Мудрость. Мы рассмотрим мудрость в трех ее аспектах: а) как вид архетипа, б) в ее космогонической функции, в) как женское божество.
а)Мудрость, она же Хохма-София, ранее чем у гностиков появляется все ж в ВЗ. Вероятно ещё притянули из валинского плена или позднее, через вавилонскую диаспору (4-2вв.до н.э). Вобщем ирано-парфянский котел, но кто там только не варился. Даже бонский Минраб говорят принёс бон из Ирана.
Но как вариант, в ВЗ Мудрость могла попасть и через александрийскую диаспору. К тому же ранние гностические тексты из Наг-хамади это Египет. Ну а тут уже след египетских жрецов-мистов Осириса.
б) космогонический миф и роль Мудрости как шакти...тут мне сложнее. В 1 в. Симон Маг (он же Параклет ака Святой Дух) уже имеет спутницу-дакиню и называет ее Софией. Есть ли в индийский культах 1 в. космогонические мифы с богами и шакти я не знаю, возможно пандит Герман вам в помощь. Но и у Рамы и Кришны, Шивы и Вишну жёны имеются. Играют ли они в первом веке роль тантрической шакти беспонятия. Но Мудрость в женской форме есть также у древних греков-это Афина. Из каких степей она попала в Грецию, знает один Зевс.
Космогонический драматизм схож более все же с санкхьей где Равновесие пракрити нарушено дисбалансом трёх первичных гун ( сатвы, раджаса, и тамаса). Пуруша, неизвестно каким боком попавший в эти жернова должен как то из этой материи выбираться.
в) как женский мифологический образ...женщины-божества ещё в неолите своими статуетками наполнили Землю.

4) И Махаяна, и гностики игнорировали исторические факты и старались заменить их мифами.
Ну тут пальма первенства у брахман, за что я имею на них зуб ибо многое бы могло прояснится.
5) Обеим системам свойственна тенденция к антиноминализму. (то есть когда махасидха решив что он реализован, может ходить пить вино и махамудрить чужих жен).
Мне кажется это чисто индийский Разгуляй. Но нечто похожее есть и в дионисийский мистериях, когда дамочки в религиозном экстазе теряли всякие приличия и даже более того..оторвали Орфею голову, миф ли-правда не знаю.
6) В отличие от теистических религий, как Махаяна, так и Гнозис постулируют отличие неподвижной, «тихой» Божественности от активного Бога-творца.
Тихая Божественность есть и в Дао, тот же пуруша в санкхье тоже достаточно тих. У Плотина Божественное тише некуда, да и у Платона наверно в мире Идей полный штиль:-) 
7) Обе системы избегают дешевой популярности, а их писания имеют своей целью дать посвящение, которое исключало бы охват множества людей. 
Не знаю, гностики может и избежали "дешевой популярности", но махаянистов до полумиллирда, что как то не вяжется. Ну а ваджраяна уже устраивает веб-посвящения...Так что гностиков лучше с масс нами сравнивать.

8) Наконец, но не в последнюю очередь, обе системы усвоили метафизику, являющуюся монистической в том смысле, что она объединяет всё интеллектуальное, эмоциональное и волевое отвращение от множества вещей и отстаивает более или менее явственно воссоединение с Единым.
Ну сюда и можно и шраманов разных толков вместить (адживиков, джайнов). Лао-зцы, в конце концов пытался нас убедить что культура это буржуйское упадничество и нужно вернуться к Естественному.

Вот в кратце, что я думаю по этому поводу. И при этом, у меня все лишь восемь классов образования:-)  Думаю, более профессиональный исследователь нашёл бы гораздо больше прорех в гипотезе влияний.

----------

Shus (18.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Элохим - множественное число. )


Ну так ясное дело, христианский прото-гнозис..Отец, Сын и Св.Дух который иудеи не просекли.

----------


## Максим&

> Во-первых, что ж у буддистов за манера такая - вечно высказываться за всю христианскую церковь  Хоть бы уточнили, за какую именно.
> Во-вторых, я тут уже, опять-таки, несколько раз давал ссылки на книги, в которых христианская догматика увязывается с буддийским учением. Причём с абы каким, а с самой мадхьямакой-прасангхикой. При желании всё возможно.


А есть на русском эти книги? Это того хиросимского дзен-иезуита? С удовольствием бы почитал. Но тут проблема в том, что в католичестве за последние 50 - 100 лет столько разных полуофициальных -полуеретических течений появилось ( пятидесятники, экуменисты, староверы, даже нудиста священника видел на фотках), что Папа их терпит исключительно в силу своей боголюбивой толерантности и мессионерской политики Святого Престола. Почти уверен, живи этот дзенец-иезуит на столетия раньше, финал один-инквизиционный процесс как над М.Экхартом. 
В Православии сдаётся мне, ещё меньше гибкости. Хотя с тенденцией некоторых маргиналов канонизовать Ивана Грозного, Распутина и Сталина, есть шанс и у Нагрджуны, если доказать что он был идеологом Русского мира:-)

----------


## Shus

> Так православные подобный подход в отношении Будды Шакьямуни *уже* Даже изобретать ничего не надо.


Не... Это довольно мутная и спорная история. 
А вот Авалокитешвра (Локанатха) или там Вишну, Сканда, Саравсвати и пр. среди дэвов и дэватов в южном буддизме - это факт.
Кстати и в ваджраяне есть мандалы составлены из свиты главных индуистских богов. Самая известная конечно Трайлокьявиджая (свита Шивы/Махешвары, покоренного Ваджрапани), но есть такие же из окружения Брахмы, Вишну и по-моему еще кого-то (как мне помнится мандал четыре).

А вот из христианства в буддизме мне вспоминается только Гуаньинь (вернее яп. Канон) в в образе девы Марии (но там не совсем типичная история, связанная с гонением на христиан).
Хотя Сутра Лотоса перечисляет многочисленные образы, в которых Авалокитешвара может явится миру. Там и в последующих работах огромное поле для адаптации.

----------


## Алик

> Как мантру, не вникая в смысл, или лично обращаясь к Богу-Отцу, как это принято в христианстве? )))


Как-то не задумывался над этим. Наверное, как мантру, потому, что лично с Богом-Отцом не знаком ).

----------


## Shus

> Вот досада..целый час писал и в итоге не смог сохранить текст. Попробую ещё раз. Берём Конзе за отправную точку..


Солидно. Спасибо.
Но мне почему-то при разговорах об аналогиях больше вспоминается манихейская/катарская искра души в темной материи бытия, ее освобождение и слияние с высшим. 

М.б. потому, что я катрам сильно сочувствовал, когда читал про альбигойские войны. :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (18.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Вот я про сугубую утилитарность очень, как раз, и сомневаюсь.
> Авраамический бог очень четко обозначил свою позицию - "имею дело с теми, кто поклоняется *только* мне."
> При этом к язычникам отношение не нейтральное, а жестко негативное. А некоторых и вовсе рекомендуется уничтожать.
> Какой утилитарный гешефт можно поиметь с такого бога, будучи язычником? А никакого.
> Если же мы вдруг предположим, что Яхве ведет себя неким иным образом, не так, как описано в Книге...
> Тогда все еще больше запутается - т.к. о том, что он бог мы знаем именно из этой Книги.
> 
> 
> Это как с сатанизмом. Если сатанист существует внутри христианской концепции - это какое-то бессмысленное лузерство.
> А если вовне - неясно, в чем пафос))


При желании можно ввести гипотезу "омраченности иудейской". Например Бог в Торе даёт кучу всяких ритуальных заповедей, в том числе и жертвоприношения. А у Иссаи пророка, тот же Яхве говорит...вы что, сикеры там понапивались, я вам таких заповедей не давал, а велел блюсти токмо нравственность, и ближнего своего не обижать.

----------

Legba (18.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Солидно. Спасибо.
> Но мне почему-то при разговорах об аналогиях больше вспоминается манихейская/катарская искра души в темной материи бытия, ее освобождение и слияние с высшим. 
> 
> М.б. потому, что я катрам сильно сочувствовал, когда читал про альбигойские войны.


Жаль, но до катаров я ещё не добрался. Хотя уж как год собираюсь. А что, в ранней махаяне есть какая-то искра-душа? С философией я плохо дружу, но махаянский атман третьего поворота это вроде школы татхагатагарбхи 5-6вв?  Но выводить его из Парфии..даже не знаю. А вот, что материя это мрак, тут да...похожие черты у манихеев и индийцев. За что и люблю больше китайский космизм:-)

----------


## Shus

> Жаль, но до катаров я ещё не добрался. Хотя уж как год собираюсь. А что, в ранней махаяне есть какая-то искра-душа? С философией я плохо дружу, но махаянский атман третьего поворота это вроде школы татхагатагарбхи 5-6вв?  Но выводить его из Парфии..даже не знаю. А вот, что материя это мрак, тут да...похожие черты у манихеев и индийцев. За что и люблю больше китайский космизм:-)


Татхагатгарбха как бы похожа (у меня кстати там перевод на эту тему есть).

----------

Максим& (18.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наверное, как мантру, потому, что лично с Богом-Отцом не знаком ).


Для чего же тогда зачитывать личное обращение к существу, с которым не только не знаком, но даже не знаешь кто это да и есть ли он вообще?

----------

Нико (18.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Для чего же тогда зачитывать личное обращение к существу, с которым не только не знаком, но даже не знаешь кто это да и есть ли он вообще?


Мне в детстве мама говорила...сынок, напиши Деду Морозу письмо-просьбу.  С ним я так и не познакомился, но конфеты мне исправно перепадали:-)

----------

Алик (18.08.2015), Денис Евгеньев (18.08.2015), Дубинин (18.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Для чего же тогда зачитывать личное обращение к существу, с которым не только не знаком, но даже не знаешь кто это да и есть ли он вообще?


Так ведь помогает же ).

----------

Дубинин (18.08.2015), Максим& (18.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну так ясное дело, христианский прото-гнозис..Отец, Сын и Св.Дух который иудеи не просекли.


Какой сын в Торе?

----------


## Aion

> Для чего же тогда зачитывать личное обращение к существу, с которым не только не знаком, но даже не знаешь кто это да и есть ли он вообще?


Ну религия, в общем-то, больше с верой связана, чем со знанием.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Денис, интересно, а вы - иудей? Слово "Бог" через черточку написали: Б-г.


Нет, стараюсь поддерживать добрую кащенитскую традицию.

----------


## Neroli

> Б-га-настоящего-творца ни в какую буддийскую картинку не поместить.


Ну почему? Бог сотворил Пустоту, нирвану, карму, шесть миров, мильон мильонов душ и т.д., ушел на покой и больше ни во что не вмешивается.

----------

Максим& (18.08.2015), Сергей Хос (18.08.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

флуд, пустословие, болтовня и осквернение... Чисто буддийский форум?

----------


## Gakusei

> А есть на русском эти книги? Это того хиросимского дзен-иезуита? С удовольствием бы почитал.


Дзен-иезуита, конечно, тоже хорошо бы почитать. Но я имел в виду книгу: John P. Keenan, Meaning of Christ: A Mahayana Theology, 1989.
На русском, увы, ничего подобного нет. Результаты налицо.




> Но тут проблема в том, что в католичестве за последние 50 - 100 лет столько разных полуофициальных -полуеретических течений появилось


Да что ж вас всех так тянет разбираться с ересями. Это не ваша проблема, а св. престола. Топпер вон тоже считал, что христианством является только православие, а об всех остальных версиях этой религии и слышать не хотел. Это попросту глупо.

----------


## Ometoff

> А чего именно по вашему мнению недостает в буддизме такого, что можно дополнить христианством?


Да всё хватает в буддизме, в Ульяновске не хватает буддийских храмов и центров и учителей.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> +
> К тому же перед причастием требуется произнести "исповедальную формулу", то есть заявить о своей вере в истинность Церковной догматики в отношении Боговоплощения, спасительной миссии Христа и т.д.
> Так что в практическом плане реального участия в церковной службе все эти игры в "совмещение" просто невозможны, если без лукавства. А с лукавством они теряют всякий смысл.
> Концептуально же, на уровне размышлений, можно совмещать что угодно с чем угодно. Это называется компаративистика, неплохое упражнение для ума и развивает объемный взгляд на культуру в целом.


Выходит что не получится. Конечно я о праведном пути без всякого лукавства, иначе это уже будет игра.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Выходит что не получится. Конечно я о праведном пути без всякого лукавства, иначе это уже будет игра.


Простой вопрос: а что Вы хотите от такого совмещения?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Да всё хватает в буддизме, в Ульяновске не хватает буддийских храмов и центров и учителей.


В Ульяновске их просто нет... Самдонг Ринпоче: "Если вы ставите свою школу выше других, значит Дхарма не затронула ваше сердце"

----------


## Ometoff

> Как помню, в начале «литургии верных», т.е. когда в храме разрешено оставаться только крещёным.


Так в центральной части России почти все в детстве крещёные, меня тоже в детстве крестили.

----------


## Ometoff

> Простой вопрос: а что Вы хотите от такого совмещения?


Уже ничего, так как понял, чтоне получится совместить, да и лучше упор делать на что то одно. Просто там где я живу ни храмов, ни центров, ни учителей буддийских нет. Зато много христианских, от и хотел в дополнение, как дисциплинарную практику.

----------


## Максим&

> Солидно. Спасибо.
> Но мне почему-то при разговорах об аналогиях больше вспоминается манихейская/катарская искра души в темной материи бытия, ее освобождение и слияние с высшим. 
> 
> М.б. потому, что я катрам сильно сочувствовал, когда читал про альбигойские войны.


Мне вот, что ещё надумалось. Если интересно конечно.
Приняв гипотезу "осевого времени" Ясперса, можно с интересом понаблюдать за условным "водоразделом" на стыке нашей эры и прошедшей, добавив к нему по паре веков в обе стороны. Конечно, здесь нет четких границ и определённо прослеживается зависимая связь от ранних событий, но тем не менее период интересен прежде всего взрывом мессианско -апокалиптических движений. От Рима до Китая все ждут либо Сотеров-Спасителей, либо смены эпох, нового времени. Не могу назвать причин вызвавших это для всех регионов, но для Средиземноморского бассейна и Ближнего Востока это элленизм. Если Платон и учитель Александра Македонского Аристотель, несмотря на обращение к конкретному человеку все ещё укоренены всецело в полисе, а вся ихняя философия заканчивается "Политикой"-этикой сообщества, где человек есть существо предрасположенное к жизни в государстве...здесь я просто скопирую пару абзацов из Поленц М. "Стоя.История духовного движения"...
Государством же, которое он здесь подразумевал, был именно греческий полис. Пока Аристотель читал свои лекции, его ученик Александр покорял Азию. Однако созданную им мировую империю Аристотель не упоминает ни словом. Для него она стояла на одной ступени с несовершенными общественными образованиями варваров, которые от нюдь не заслуживали похвалы наравне с полисом. Он пока еще не располагал общим понятием, с помощью которого можно было бы объединить их в одну категорию «государства». Да и все его мировоззрение в целом мыслимо лишь на почве греческого полиса. в целом в это время полис для греческого человека все еще представлял собой как жизненное пространство, так и жизненное содержание. 
Здесь поход Александра вызвал настоящий переворот.И если в прежние времена грек в первую очередь ощущал себя гражданином и видел в служении полису высшую задачу своей жизни, то теперь мелкая коммунальная политика едва ли могла иметь для него какую-то привлекательность. Все, в ком еще жили высокие устремления, обратили свои взоры к монархиям, способным предоставить человеку совсем иное поле деятельности. 
Приходилось ли здесь служить в войске или управлять, заниматься хозяйством или исследованиями — в расчет принимались лишь качества той или иной личности.
Вобщем, если захотите подробней можете обратится к названной книге но думаю вам это и так известно. Я же вкратце подытожу, что все это вылилось в индивидуализм, от человека общественного в человека личностного. Эллинистический котел заварил такой кипешь, что человечество оказалось на пороге грандиозного шухера:-) 
Первыми взорвались ясное дело евреи. Маккавейские мессианские восстания 2в.до н.э, как реакция на эллинизм , закончились началом 2в.н.э полным разрушением Иерусалима. От Мессий-Спасителей Маккавеев до последнего Бар-Кохбы, евреи выдали ещё апокалиптику кумранского Мессии-Раба Господня и Учителя Праведности который поведет всех на борьбу Света и Тьмы. Ну и конечно же самый известный  Спаситель того периода Иисус. 
Римская империя начинает бурлить культами Митры и Исиды-Осириса, Мани и гностическими сектами, возвращается интерес к орфикам и дионисийским мистериям, у философов появляется жанр наподобие  житий святых где главная роль отводилась "благородному мужу" с главными персонажами в лице чудотворцев Пифагора, и особенно Апполония Тианского. Победителем в итоге вышел Иисус.
Теперь вкратце ибо устал:-)  На окраинах индийской империи зарождается махаянское движение. Апокалиптика в том, что подходит 500 летний период с паринирваны, новый пророк Нагарджуна, культ бодхисатв-сотеров, Амида, Авалокитешвара, Чистые Райские Земли , спасение уже не через жесткую аскезу архатов, а через слышание сутр "Праджня Парамиты" или имени "Кшитигарбхи". Вобщем "по вере вашей да будет вам!"
В Китае Чжан Даолин во 2в. получает откровение от Лао-цзы. С этих пор Лао эманация Дао, а даосизм приобретает институтализированные черты в лице "Школы Небесных Наставников". Ну и конечно тут тоже без апокалиптики не обошлось. Некий даосский маг идеей Великого Равновесия взорвал мозг простым китайским парням, те повязали на лоб жёлтые повязки и с криком "Тайпин дао" и "грабь награбленное" явились причиной падения Ханьской династии.
Вот такое вот смутное время. Если что то упустил, то только потому что хочется уже спать:-)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Уже ничего, так как понял, чтоне получится совместить, да и лучше упор делать на что то одно. Просто там где я живу ни храмов, ни центров, ни учителей буддийских нет. Зато много христианских, от и хотел в дополнение, как дисциплинарную практику.


А буддийских практик в собственном исполнении не хватает?

----------


## Ometoff

> В Ульяновске их просто нет... Самдонг Ринпоче: "Если вы ставите свою школу выше других, значит Дхарма не затронула ваше сердце"


Я не ставлю свою школу выше других, с чего вы взяли? на работе вообще по тхероваде палийский канон изучаю.

----------


## Ometoff

> А буддийских практик в собственном исполнении не хватает?


Хватает, просто много соблазна вокруг, очень сложно в миру.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.08.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я не ставлю свою школу выше других, с чего вы взяли? на работе вообще по тхероваде палийский канон изучаю.


Имеется ввиду из того, что есть в Ульяновске вам не даст перепрыгнуть этой планки, там нет этого осознавания и все совсем другое, не буддизм.

----------


## Максим&

> Дзен-иезуита, конечно, тоже хорошо бы почитать. Но я имел в виду книгу: John P. Keenan, Meaning of Christ: A Mahayana Theology, 1989.
> На русском, увы, ничего подобного нет. Результаты налицо.
> 
> 
> 
> Да что ж вас всех так тянет разбираться с ересями. Это не ваша проблема, а св. престола. Топпер вон тоже считал, что христианством является только православие, а об всех остальных версиях этой религии и слышать не хотел. Это попросту глупо.


Да я наоборот только за ереси если они в благопристойном формате подаются, без катаний по полу во время святого смеха, без возврата к жертвоприношениям , и отбивания пиписок в целях аскезы. А так я двумя руками за культурно-идейную  полифонию, так как мне неоплатонику в итоге все Едино. Природа Будды она и у Папы Римского буддова:-)

----------


## Olle

> Да всё хватает в буддизме, в Ульяновске не хватает буддийских храмов и центров и учителей.


Так везде не хватает того или другого, все зависит, наверное, от точки отсчета.

----------


## Olle

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post719758



> Хотя глава особенная - "Метод нищего для накопления <заслуг и мудрости> - kusali'i tshogs
> 
> Слово кусали значит “нищий”. Йогины, которые отказались от мирской жизни, например живущие в уединении отшельники и т. д., не имея материальных средств для накопления заслуг и мудрости, призывают на помощь воображение и подносят собственные тела. Все материальное, что мы с таким трудом собираем, приобретаем, копим, заботливо и бдительно охраняем, служит лишь для поддержания жизни нашего тела. К своему телу мы, несомненно, питаем куда более сильную и нежную привязанность, чем к любому богатству. Поэтому, если отсечь пристрастие к собственному телу и использовать его как подношение, это принесет больше пользы, чем любое другое подношение.

----------


## Максим&

> Уже ничего, так как понял, чтоне получится совместить, да и лучше упор делать на что то одно. Просто там где я живу ни храмов, ни центров, ни учителей буддийских нет. Зато много христианских, от и хотел в дополнение, как дисциплинарную практику.


Вы можете как и я, просто в культурных целях посещать любой храм какой понравится. У меня в городе только православные храмы и неохристиане, скажем так. По кабакам я не ходок лет 10 уже, театров нет, денег на путешествия тоже нет. Даже знакомых нехристей тоже нет. Вот иногда и скрашиваю жизнь посещением церквей. Главное во время крестного знамени не спалится сложив руки ладонями и не крикнуть "Амитофо":-)  А так там иногда и девушки благочестивые наверно заходят, и песни можно послушать.

----------

Ometoff (18.08.2015)

----------


## Ometoff

> Вы можете как и я, просто в культурных целях посещать любой храм какой понравится. У меня в городе только православные храмы и неохристиане, скажем так. По кабакам я не ходок лет 10 уже, театров нет, денег на путешествия тоже нет. Даже знакомых нехристей тоже нет. Вот иногда и скрашиваю жизнь посещением церквей. Главное во время крестного знамени не спалится сложив руки ладонями и не крикнуть "Амитофо":-)  А так там иногда и девушки благочестивые наверно заходят, и песни можно послушать.


Я недавно зашёл в храм и как то неуютно себя почувствовал в плане того что там действительно верующие миряне истово молились, крестились, на колени падали, а я просто стоял в сторонке и слушал и смотрел как идёт служба. Как то нечестно чтоли по отношению к ним. Я так не могу, это получается как верить на 25%, это баловство какое то получается, если уж отдаваться делу то на 100%, со всеми вытекающими.

----------

Максим& (18.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Какой сын в Торе?


Божий видимо. По крайней мере так считают около миллиарда христиан, основываясь вот на этих фразах:
"И сказал Моисей Богу: вот, я приду к сынам Израилевым и скажу им: "Бог отцов ваших послал меня к вам". А они скажут мне: ,,Как ему имя?" Что сказать мне им? Бог сказал Моисею: Я есмь Сущий [Ягве]. И сказал: так скажи сынам Израилевым: "Сущий послал меня к вам". (...) Вот имя Мое на веки, и памятование о Мне из рода в род" (Исх 3,13-15). 
Тогда сказали Ему: кто же Ты? Иисус сказал им: от начала Сущий, как и говорю вам. ( Иоанн 8глава). 
Ну там христианские экзегеты насчитывают до сотни пророчеств о Христе, сколько из них пропадает на Тору я не считал.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Это как с сатанизмом. Если сатанист существует внутри христианской концепции - это какое-то бессмысленное лузерство.
> А если вовне - неясно, в чем пафос))


Как раз для последовательного христианина утилитарный смысл очень большой - князь мира сего, как-никак, с практически неограниченными возможностями. Если еще и покаяться успеть - можно поиметь профит и материальный, и духовный.
Для синкретистов же - нормальный дух с революционно-просветительским уклоном.
Могу также предположить, что нормальная, в традиционно-католическом духе Черная месса (без жертвоприношений, естественно) более чем адекватно заменила бы малопонятные для буддиста-европейца практики Махакалы или Ваджрабхайравы  :Smilie: 




> Жаль, но до катаров я ещё не добрался. Хотя уж как год собираюсь.


К сожалению, уже и не получится. Первоисточники утеряны, остались одни пересказы и конспирология

----------

Максим& (18.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> У @*Нико* спросите, что они там принимают, а что не принимают. Я в этом деле честно сказать подзапутался.


Так я у вас спрашивал. Думал, что вы имеете свою какую-то точку зрения, со своими аргументами, от чего  так бойко отделяете Махаяну от Ваджраяны.
 А я-то ответ знаю. Ибо сам всё "принимал" и "принимаю". ))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Божий видимо. По крайней мере так считают около миллиарда христиан, основываясь вот на этих фразах:
> "И сказал Моисей Богу: вот, я приду к сынам Израилевым и скажу им: "Бог отцов ваших послал меня к вам". А они скажут мне: ,,Как ему имя?" Что сказать мне им? Бог сказал Моисею: Я есмь Сущий [Ягве]. И сказал: так скажи сынам Израилевым: "Сущий послал меня к вам". (...) Вот имя Мое на веки, и памятование о Мне из рода в род" (Исх 3,13-15). 
> Тогда сказали Ему: кто же Ты? Иисус сказал им: от начала Сущий, как и говорю вам. ( Иоанн 8глава). 
> Ну там христианские экзегеты насчитывают до сотни пророчеств о Христе, сколько из них пропадает на Тору я не считал.


Сын израилев - это как сын земли рязанской.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну почему? Бог сотворил Пустоту, нирвану, карму, шесть миров, мильон мильонов душ и т.д., ушел на покой и больше ни во что не вмешивается.


А куда он ушел? в сансару али в нирвану?

----------


## Дубинин

> А куда он ушел? в сансару али в нирвану?


А меня мой Бог покинул  (больше я в его не видел  :Frown: )  Будда со своей Нирваной, то-же как-то не прижился, как старуха у корыта, после стольких лет исканий-
С чем я был- с тем и остался- руки-ноги- жадность-трусость-много тупости-обмана, всё в порядке- мне комфортно- наблюдать за буйством мозга-
Доставляет боль лишь только- не изжитая привычка- алчить цель перед собою в море  собственных усилий- не найдя никак покоя в знанье о кончине скорой.

----------

Shus (19.08.2015), Максим& (19.08.2015), Мяснов (19.08.2015), Паня (19.08.2015), Сергей Хос (18.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Так я у вас спрашивал. Думал, что вы имеете свою какую-то точку зрения, со своими аргументами, от чего  так бойко отделяете Махаяну от Ваджраяны.
>  А я-то ответ знаю. Ибо сам всё "принимал" и "принимаю". ))


Вот и прекрасно! Видите какой Вы молодец: и все знаете и других хитр_о_ проверить можете.
Только не надо так кичится своим невежеством.. как-то по глазам, знаете ли..

----------


## Neroli

> А куда он ушел? в сансару али в нирвану?


Да кто его знает. Может наша вселенная - это один из  рождественских сувениров в виде стеклянного шара у него на полочке. Потрясешь шар - внутри снег пойдет))

----------

Паня (19.08.2015), Сергей Хос (19.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Да кто его знает. Может наша вселенная - это один из  рождественских сувениров в виде стеклянного шара у него на полочке. Потрясешь шар - внутри снег пойдет))


Можно на досуге почитать Стивена Хокинга и Митио Каку ( очень известные астрофизики-тиоретики), с ихней гипотезой "струн" и "паралельных вселенных". Так что как вариант, скрывшийся Бог Нероли и Дубинина может оказаться там. Но тут главное эти "струны" правильно потереть и Он может вернуться:-)

----------

Сергей Хос (19.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Мне вот, что ещё надумалось. Если интересно конечно.
> Приняв гипотезу "осевого времени" Ясперса, можно с интересом понаблюдать за условным "водоразделом" на стыке нашей эры и прошедшей, добавив к нему по паре веков в обе стороны......


Я без почтения отношусь к воинствующему евроцентризму и в принципе неплохо представляю себе зарождение и распространение культурного пространства, начиная от ранних цивилизаций и "зрелых" арх. культур (трипольская форевер! :Big Grin: .)
Роль эллинов и Рима велика (если не сказать огромна, особенно в соединении культурных пространств ), но Европа - всего лишь западный край огромного континента. 
А идея и термин "осевое время" мне нравится своей романтичностью, только, ПМСМ, с точки зрения истмата это не более чем любопытный факт.   



> Теперь вкратце ибо устал:-)  На окраинах индийской империи зарождается махаянское движение....
>  500 летний период с паринирваны, новый пророк Нагарджуна, культ бодхисатв-сотеров, Амида, Авалокитешвара, Чистые Райские Земли , спасение уже не через жесткую аскезу архатов, а через слышание сутр "Праджня Парамиты" или имени "Кшитигарбхи". Вобщем "по вере вашей да будет вам!"


Патетично.. И как всегда с уклоном в пресловутую "философскую историю".
Почитайте Шопена, авось попустит: http://webshus.ru/?p=19405  :Smilie: 

P.S. Про Китай рассуждать не охота (хотя последнее время много читал) - для меня это пока, помимо истории ихнего буддизма, неподъемная тема.

----------


## Aion

> Можно на досуге почитать Стивена Хокинга и Митио Каку ( очень известные астрофизики-тиоретики), с ихней гипотезой "струн" и "паралельных вселенных". Так что как вариант, скрывшийся Бог Нероли и Дубинина может оказаться там.


А можно Николая Кузанского почитать, и перестать искать Бога в физическом мире:


> Итак, Бог есть форма разума, разум - форма души, душа - форма тела.
> 
> *Николай Кузанский
> О предположениях
> Глава 7*


  :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа? Вопросы эти не праздные, который день я думаю возможно ли их объединить без противоречий. В детстве меня крестили, в зрелом возрасте я принял Прибежище в трёх драгоценностях, когда жил в подмосковье, ездил на учение в буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы, теперь я переехал жить в Ульяновск, по работе часто езжу в длительные командировки, бывает много соблазнов, стараюсь практиковать буддизм, одному сложно, вот и пришла мысль о том что необходимо объединять буддизм с христианством для ведения праведной жизни. Цель моя начать праведную жизнь в миру, у меня семья. Есть ли у кого какой опыт в этом, ваши мысли об этом, кто что думает? Пишите, мне очень важно ваше мнение, ваш опыт, ваши советы...


http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...an_kaishi.html

----------

Ometoff (19.08.2015), Shus (19.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Сын израилев - это как сын земли рязанской.


Ну, за сына земли рязанской, синедриону как бы не предают. У саддукеев иное бельмо в глазу маячило:
Называет себя Богом.Лука 23.2
Cделал Себя Сыном Божиим».Иоанн 19:7
«И ещё более искали убить Его иудеи за то, что Он не только нарушал субботу, но и Отцом Своим называл Бога, делая Себя равным Богу» (Иоан. 5; 18)

Ведь это смотря из-за какой баррикады смотреть. Ежели из-за марксистко-иудейской, то да, либо богохульник и бунтовщик  достойный распятия, либо чудак не слышавший об историческом-материализме, которого дабы не баламутил народ стоит высечь розгами и отправить на Беломор канал штудировать переписку Энгельса с Каутским.
Но из-за христианской баррикады он вполне себе Сын Божий и Бог, Изначальный Логос.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> астрофизики-тиоретики), с ихней гипотезой "струн"


а вся вселенная - балалайка Бога )))
Это еще древние прозревали: музыка сфер и т.д.

----------

Neroli (20.08.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> а вся вселенная - балалайка Бога )))
> Это еще древние прозревали: музыка сфер и т.д.


Ну так и древние не дураки были.

----------


## Росиник

> Вот и прекрасно! Видите какой Вы молодец: и все знаете и других хитр_о_ проверить можете.
> Только не надо так кичится своим невежеством.. как-то по глазам, знаете ли..


Странная реакция... 
Я вас чем-то обидел?

 Я беседовал с вами, а вы меня зачем-то отослали к Нико. Не понял вас. Простите, если что.

----------

Shus (19.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

Вступая на путь Ваджраяны, традиционно всегда принимаются и обеты Махаяны в том числе. Поэтому Ваджраяна включает в себя Махаяну.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да кто его знает. Может наша вселенная - это один из  рождественских сувениров в виде стеклянного шара у него на полочке. Потрясешь шар - внутри снег пойдет))


Б-г не помещается в буддийской картине, как я и писал.

----------


## Neroli

> Б-г не помещается в буддийской картине, как я и писал.


В смысле целиком не помещается?

----------


## Нико

> Вступая на путь Ваджраяны, традиционно всегда принимаются и обеты Махаяны в том числе. Поэтому Ваджраяна включает в себя Махаяну.


Так не Ваджраяна включает в себя Махаяну, а, как я написала выше, Махаяна -- Ваджраяну.

----------

Shus (19.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В смысле целиком не помещается?


Разве что маленький кусочек вмещается.

----------


## Neroli

> Разве что маленький кусочек вмещается.


Нет, это как в притче про слепых мудрецов и слона. Если за слона взять Б-га, то мудрец, отвечающий за буддизм, при попытке пощупать слона просто промазал))
И тут вы правы, конечно, не вмещает буддизм Б-га.

----------


## Aion

> Ну так и древние не дураки были.


Древние к своим умственным способностям скромнее относились:




> Древние, которые были лучше нас и обитали ближе к богам, передали нам сказание, что всё, о чём говорится, как о вечно сущем, состоит из единства и множества и заключает в себе сросшиеся воедино предел и беспредельность. 
> 
> *Платон
> Филеб
> *


 :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это как в притче про слепых мудрецов и слона. Если за слона взять Б-га, то мудрец, отвечающий за буддизм, при попытке пощупать слона просто промазал))
> И тут вы правы, конечно, не вмещает буддизм Б-га.


Нет-нет, мудрец, отвечающий за буддизм, вообще ничего не щупал, а сидел и пил чай!  :Smilie: 

Проблема в том, что те слепые мудрецы, которые нащупали хвост, уши, ноги, почему то утверждают, что это именно части тела *слона*.
Т.е. эта притча рассказывается с позиции наблюдателя вовне, который знает, что слон - есть.
Аналогичную притчу относительно Бога может рассказать только то, кто даже вне Бога находится.
А такое возможно вообще хотя бы в одной теистической религии?  :EEK!:

----------

Дубинин (19.08.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А такое возможно вообще хотя бы в одной теистической религии?


В смысле? Разве творение бога по умолчанию находится внутри его?

----------


## Фил

> В смысле? Разве творение бога по умолчанию находится внутри его?


Чтобы увидеть Бога со стороны.
Для этого надо быть, "более великим" чем сам Бог, а это - невозможно (в рамках теистической религии).

----------


## Neroli

> Чтобы увидеть Бога со стороны.
> Для этого надо быть, "более великим" чем сам Бог, а это - невозможно (в рамках теистической религии).


Да? А я слышала, что Бог как раз отделен от своего творения. (поэтому оно че хочет то и творит)) 
И опять же, муравей тоже отдельно от человека, но нельзя сказать, что он велик и вообще что-то такое видит.

----------


## Фил

> Да? А я слышала, что Бог как раз отделен от своего творения. (поэтому оно че хочет то и творит))


Это Деус. Это пошло с эпохи Просвещения.  
Но зачем такой Бог вообще нужен? Он бесполезен, как какая нибудь, шаровая молния.





> И опять же, муравей тоже отдельно от человека, но нельзя сказать, что он велик и вообще что-то такое видит.


"Велик" не в пространственных измерениях, а он должен в себя вместить что-то.
Муравей человека не вмещает, в отличие от человека, который вмещает муравья. Поэтому человек муравья "видит".
А вот как также увидеть Бога?
Уподобить его муравью?

----------


## Aion

> А вот как также увидеть Бога?
> Уподобить его муравью?


Типа того. 



> Смотрю на него и не вижу, а поэтому называю его невидимым. Слушаю его и не слышу, поэтому называю его неслышимым. Пытаюсь схватить его и не достигаю, поэтому называю его мельчайшим. Не надо стремиться узнать об источнике этого, потому что это едино. Его верх не освещен, его низ не затемнен. Оно бесконечно и не может быть названо. Оно снова возвращается к небытию. И вот называют его формой без форм, образом без существа. Поэтому называют его неясным и туманным. Встречаюсь с ним и не вижу лица его, следую за ним и не вижу спины его.
>       Придерживаясь древнего дао, чтобы овладеть существующими вещами, можно познать древнее начало. Это называется принципом дао. 
> 
> *Дао дэ Цзин*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (19.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Типа того.


Ну да! Только так!

----------


## Aion

> Ну да! Только так!


Можно и по-другому...

----------


## Фил

> Можно и по-другому...


А это я не понимаю, как связано.

----------


## Aion

> А это я не понимаю, как связано.


Дык, первоначало же, бинду нама-рупы, в которую сознание влетает)

----------


## Доня

> Хороший случай произошёл. Всё по канонам). Но это же не означает, что надо создавать симбиоз буддизма и христианства, верно? Вот у Вас традиция заявлена: гелуг. Пойдите по такому пути. Я, между прочим, тоже сознательно крестилась в Новодевичьем монастыре, когда мне было 20 лет. Даже ходила в церковь. Ничего это мне не дало. От буддийского Прибежища отказываться уже поздно. Так что выбирайте, раз на распутье))).


Интересно.. я тож в 20 лет крестилась сознательно и тоже в церковь ходила и тоже ничего мне это не дало и не дает! Я тут поняла, что тож на распутье некоем. И вот вопрос к вам: если корни были христианские, ну род весь мой и  ваш (как я поняла) ведь верил в Бога и с молоком матери возможна это воззрение передалось, не будет ли оно влиять каким то образом, типа считать пустоту в буддизме за некоего Бога, возможно неосознанно? Простите, если такой вопрос мой уже осветился в теме. (тогда просто ссылку, пж)

----------


## Нико

> Интересно.. я тож в 20 лет крестилась сознательно и тоже в церковь ходила и тоже ничего мне это не дало и не дает! Я тут поняла, что тож на распутье некоем. И вот вопрос к вам: если корни были христианские, ну род весь мой и  ваш (как я поняла) ведь верил в Бога и с молоком матери возможна это воззрение передалось, не будет ли оно влиять каким то образом, типа считать пустоту в буддизме за некоего Бога, возможно неосознанно? Простите, если такой вопрос мой уже осветился в теме. (тогда просто ссылку, пж)


У меня родители, как и бабушки с дедушками, между прочим, были атеистами. Так что с "молоком матери" мог впитаться только атеизм))). Под влиянием этого молока ни в коем случае не буду считать пустоту в буддизме за некоего Бога, т.к. мышление другое совершенно.... Тут нужно учитывать и ещё такой фактор, как перерождения... Прошлая жизнь больше влияет на эту, чем корни предков, имхо).

----------


## Доня

> У меня родители, как и бабушки с дедушками, между прочим, были атеистами. Так что с "молоком матери" мог впитаться только атеизм))). Под влиянием этого молока ни в коем случае не буду считать пустоту в буддизме за некоего Бога, т.к. мышление другое совершенно.... Тут нужно учитывать и ещё такой фактор, как перерождения... Прошлая жизнь больше влияет на эту, чем корни предков, имхо).


ну у меня примерно то же опять же (насчет бабушек и дедушек), но род то по седьмое колено, а в России в Бога верили еще как! А это предки и основная часть бессознательного. И потом, если учитывать фактор перерождения, то я например в России не просто так тоже родилась, а буддизма в России было мало! Сейчас подумала, что без Бога как то страшновато мне! Но сама христианская религия точно ничего не объясняет мне, хотя образ Иисуса очень сострадателен, только его я вижу через классиков (Булгаков, Достоевский), никак не через батюшек местных. Опять же буддизмом заинтересовалась в 21 год, через год после как покрестилась. Искала тогда возможность поехать на ретрит по випассане, но в те времена интернета не было, только письма, писала и как то... не сложилсоь чтоб серьезно так. Значит вам не мешает, поняла, спасибо!

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас подумала, что без Бога как то страшновато мне! Но сама христианская религия точно ничего не объясняет мне, хотя образ Иисуса очень сострадателен, только его я вижу через классиков (Булгаков, Достоевский), никак не через батюшек местных.


Если без Бога как-то страшновато жить на белом свете, выбирайте Бога, но без особых объяснений.
Если хотите объяснений, значит, придётся не надеяться на христианско-православного Бога и батюшек. 

И какая разница, где Вы родились? Хорошо, что не в африканском племени. В РФ, слава Богу )))), буддизм -- официальная религия. )

----------


## Фил

> Интересно.. я тож в 20 лет крестилась сознательно и тоже в церковь ходила и тоже ничего мне это не дало и не дает! Я тут поняла, что тож на распутье некоем. И вот вопрос к вам: если корни были христианские, ну род весь мой и  ваш (как я поняла) ведь верил в Бога и с молоком матери возможна это воззрение передалось, не будет ли оно влиять каким то образом, типа считать пустоту в буддизме за некоего Бога, возможно неосознанно? Простите, если такой вопрос мой уже осветился в теме. (тогда просто ссылку, пж)


Может и будет влиять. И влияет на некоторых. Как Андрей Кураев например понять не может середину между нигилизмом и этернализмом, хоть кол на голове теши. Надо сразу понять, что никаких атманов, абсолютов равно как и нигилистических ничто в буддизме - нет и быть не может. А если Вам кажется, что что-то такое есть - значит воззрение понято неправильно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.08.2015), Нико (19.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Опять же буддизмом заинтересовалась...............


Если Вы действительно хотите что-то узнать о буддизме, то во-первых должны понять, что нет никакого абстрактного обобщенного "буддизма". 
Буддизм - это совокупность множества традиций, которые подчас отличаются друг от друга гораздо больше, чем ислам от христианства (это не преувеличение). 
Все, кто отвечают Вам на форуме принадлежат к разным традициям и когда что-то объясняют, то никогда не говорят "в нашей традиции" или "согласно учению такому-то" (так почему-то принято отвечать новичкам, наверное чтобы не спугнуть или просто поболтать ни о чем).
Поэтому Вы тут наговоритесь от души, но все это будет изысканная беседа о неких малопонятных категориях. 

Ну а буддизм, как и любая другая религия, начинается с веры... ну хотя бы в Будду и его учение, и тут, если вдруг попробуете разобраться кто он и что проповедовал, Вас ждет полная засада, особенно с тем что такое "его учение" (да и с Буддой не будет проще). 
А идеи типа "главное н_а_чать, а там как пойдет" иногда попросту опасны.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.08.2015), Доня (19.08.2015), Дубинин (19.08.2015), Нико (19.08.2015), Фил (19.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

[QUOTE=Нико;719891 
Если хотите объяснений, значит, придётся не надеяться на христианско-православного Бога и батюшек.  [/QUOTE]

Что вы что вы! я на православного Бога и батюшек уж давно не надеюсь!) Все мои походы в церковь ограничиваются покупкой свечей и выражением Благодарности Творцу. Без объяснений не могу конечно же, так уж сформировалось во мне что то, не знаю кто!) А кстати, вы же давно уже на форуме, подскажите тему Буддизм и Бог, хочу вопросы позадавать, если не трудно вам конечно же!

----------


## Доня

> Ну а буддизм, как и любая другая религия, начинается с веры... ну хотя бы в Будду и его учение, и тут, если вдруг попробуете разобраться кто он и что проповедовал, Вас ждет полная засада, особенно с тем что такое "его учение" (да и с Буддой не будет проще). 
> А идеи типа "главное н_а_чать, а там как пойдет" иногда попросту опасны.


Вот! это ужой похоже на истину, насчет веры. А то как то попахивало очередной иллюзией относительно того, что в буддизме то, к чему стремятся "ничего" как в атеизме. Я вот про это и хотела понять, ибо человек не может не опираться на то, что его могущественней, особенно в начале пути, да и в середине думаю тоже. А может и к концу, ежели Бога действительно нет, то это самая последняя иллюзия, которая может рухнуть перед тем, как он последние оковы сбросит. Опереться на учителей так полностью тотально тож никак нельзя, ибо они тоже смертны. А вот начать, я все таки люблю практику, если не ошибаюсь. то в традиции тхеравады она есть и есть возможность найти учителя. Я об этом буду размышлять, если "главное начать, а там как пойдет" не рекомендуете!.

----------


## Доня

> Может и будет влиять. И влияет на некоторых. Как Андрей Кураев например понять не может середину между нигилизмом и этернализмом, хоть кол на голове теши. Надо сразу понять, что никаких атманов, абсолютов равно как и нигилистических ничто в буддизме - нет и быть не может. А если Вам кажется, что что-то такое есть - значит воззрение понято неправильно.


вот и хочу понять воззрение! вопрос в том, могу ли я его понять не вступив в "комсомол" как говориться, либо пока не окунешься - не поймешь??

----------


## Фил

> вот и хочу понять воззрение! вопрос в том, могу ли я его понять не вступив в "комсомол" как говориться, либо пока не окунешься - не поймешь??


 Это изнутри придет. Это вопрос жизни и смерти и очень серьезный. Интеллектуальные игры к этому отношения не имеют, в лучшем случае будете разбираться в предмете как учёный-буддолог. Я не имею в виду ритуально-магические формальности, это по моему, не влияет ни на что. Я имею в виду Ваше собственное отношение.

----------


## Нико

> А кстати, вы же давно уже на форуме, подскажите тему Буддизм и Бог, хочу вопросы позадавать, если не трудно вам конечно же!


Я не совсем поняла... Это и есть та тема, в которой задают про сие вопросы!  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (19.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Вот! это ужой похоже на истину, насчет веры. А то как то попахивало очередной иллюзией относительно того, что в буддизме то, к чему стремятся "ничего" как в атеизме. Я вот про это и хотела понять, ибо человек не может не опираться на то, что его могущественней, особенно в начале пути, да и в середине думаю тоже. А может и к концу, ежели Бога действительно нет, то это самая последняя иллюзия, которая может рухнуть перед тем, как он последние оковы сбросит. Опереться на учителей так полностью тотально тож никак нельзя, ибо они тоже смертны. А вот начать, я все таки люблю практику, если не ошибаюсь. то в традиции тхеравады она есть и есть возможность найти учителя. Я об этом буду размышлять, если "главное начать, а там как пойдет" не рекомендуете!.


Вот в тхераваде-то точно "Бога нет". Кстати и "учителя" в Вашем смысле тоже. 
Там Будда оставил учение (Дхарму) и ушел в окончательную нирвану (ну типа растворился без остатка). 
Нет его и все (поэтому даже помолится некому), а в Махаяне - есть. :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Вот в тхераваде-то точно "Бога нет". Кстати и "учителя" в Вашем смысле тоже. 
> Там Будда оставил учение (Дхарму) и ушел в окончательную нирвану (ну типа растворился без остатка). 
> Нет его и все (поэтому даже помолится некому), а в Махаяне - есть.


А кому молятся в тхераваде тогда?)

----------


## Shus

> А кому молятся в тхераваде тогда?)


Они не молятся, они почитают и памятуют. У них образ Будды типа как бюст Ленина в красном уголке, не более. 

Я Вам больше скажу, они хотя реликвии в ступы и большие статуи закладывают, пранапратиштху не делают, т.к. у них нет "вселения энергии Будд в священные предметы".  Потому, что ни энергии, ни Будд у них нет, а реликвии - опять же для памятования.

----------

Legba (20.08.2015), Андрей Урбанович (19.08.2015), Нико (19.08.2015), Фил (19.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (19.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня родители, как и бабушки с дедушками, между прочим, были атеистами. Так что с "молоком матери" мог впитаться только атеизм))). Под влиянием этого молока ни в коем случае не буду считать пустоту в буддизме за некоего Бога, т.к. мышление другое совершенно.... Тут нужно учитывать и ещё такой фактор, как перерождения... Прошлая жизнь больше влияет на эту, чем корни предков, имхо).


Атеистам легко принять за пустоту в буддизме материалистическое ничто.

----------

Фил (19.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

Тут почитала про ваджраяну, очень напомнило методы учения и продвижения "Общества сознания Кришны" 
"Ваджраяна является тантрическим направлением буддизма, образовавшимся внутри махаяны в V веке нашей эры. Практика в системе ваджраяны предполагает получение специальной абхишеки и сопутствующих ей наставлений от достигшего реализации учителя. Главным средством достижения просветления в ваджраяне считается тайная мантра. Другими методами являются йогическая медитация, визуализации образов медитативных божеств, мудры и почитание гуру."

----------


## Доня

> Атеистам легко принять за пустоту в буддизме материалистическое ничто.


А мне видится, что атеисты ничего не могут принять, а только верить в какую нить идею, типа коммунизма или "роботов", такие фанатики-скептики..)))

----------


## Росиник

> Так не Ваджраяна включает в себя Махаяну, а, как я написала выше, Махаяна -- Ваджраяну.


))) В Ваджраяне нет Махаяны? Она там есть. Значит Махаяна включена в Ваджраяну.

А Махаяна может вполне обходиться без Ваджраяны.

----------


## Нико

> Тут почитала про ваджраяну, очень напомнило методы учения и продвижения "Общества сознания Кришны"


Ваши ассоциации несостоятельны хотя бы поэтому:




> "Ваджраяна является тантрическим направлением буддизма, *образовавшимся внутри махаяны* в V веке нашей эры.

----------


## Доня

> Вот в тхераваде-то точно "Бога нет". Кстати и "учителя" в Вашем смысле тоже. 
> Там Будда оставил учение (Дхарму) и ушел в окончательную нирвану (ну типа растворился без остатка). 
> Нет его и все (поэтому даже помолится некому), а в Махаяне - есть.


почитала про тхераваду у них на сайте http://www.theravada.ru/Life/Vopros/...ego_nachat.htm, и вера  у них есть, просто в само учение, которую предлагается проверить для устранения сомнений.. и учителя, только на более продвинутом уровне практики рекомендуются (я випассану, кстати практиковала, медитация вполне себе на осознанность и познания себя). Не вижу пока противоречия, если буду продолжать верить в Творца, чтобы возможно совсем не заблудиться, но повторюсь. что готова принять истину. Как написал Фил, что правильное воззрение придет изнутри, когда коснется вопроса жизни и смерти (я понимаю о чем он). Вот наверное тхеравада и позволит мне потихоньку идти, так я чувствую.. Хотя возможно махаяна по своему    интересна.. а ведь тхеравада более ранняя традиция?

----------

Фил (19.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Ваши ассоциации несостоятельны хотя бы поэтому:


не не я вот здесь увидела  похожесть
Практика в системе ваджраяны предполагает получение специальной абхишеки и сопутствующих ей наставлений от достигшего реализации учителя. Главным средством достижения просветления в ваджраяне считается тайная мантра. Другими методами являются йогическая медитация, визуализации образов медитативных божеств, мудры и почитание гуру.
В сознании Кришны - также основа -мантры, почитание (преданность) гуру, медитации на  качества божеств, насчет йогической медитации тоже практикуют вроде. Ну это я так, субъективно увидела.. понятно, что ваджраяна -это одно из буддизма.

----------


## Shus

> почитала про тхераваду у них на сайте http://www.theravada.ru/Life/Vopros/...ego_nachat.htm, и вера  у них есть, просто в само учение, которую предлагается проверить для устранения сомнений.. и учителя, только на более продвинутом уровне практики рекомендуются (я випассану, кстати практиковала, медитация вполне себе на осознанность и познания себя). Не вижу пока противоречия, если буду продолжать верить в Творца, чтобы возможно совсем не заблудиться, но повторюсь. что готова принять истину. Как написал Фил, что правильное воззрение придет изнутри, когда коснется вопроса жизни и смерти (я понимаю о чем он). Вот наверное тхеравада и позволит мне потихоньку идти, так я чувствую.. Хотя возможно махаяна по своему    интересна.. а ведь тхеравада более ранняя традиция?


1) Вы путаете гуру (учителя) и наставника (кальянамитру). Первый ..вобщем неважно.., короче Вы принимаете в отношении него обет (причем пожизненный). А второй - просто "добрый друг" и учитель. 

2) Дался Вам этот Творец. Брахма тоже творец. 
Буддизм (классический) не отрицает творца или нетворца, его просто не интересует эта проблема.
Вот к примеру эту на тему, и такого в Каноне хватает (поэтому иногда Будду Гаутаму считают как бы агностиком):

Из Поттхапада сутры Дигха Никая 9
25. – "Если, господин, трудно мне, имеющему другие воззрения, другую веру, другие желания, другие занятия, других наставников, узнать, является ли сознание тем же, что и свое "я" человека, или же сознание – одно, а свое "я" – другое, то скажи, господин, мир вечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир вечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, мир не вечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир не вечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, мир конечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир конечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, мир бесконечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
-"Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир бесконечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение". 
26. – "Господин, является ли жизненное начало тем же, что и тело? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что жизненное начало – то же, что и тело, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, жизненное начало – одно, а тело – другое? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что жизненное начало – одно, а тело – другое, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
27. – "Господин, Татхагата существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, Татхагата не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, Татхагата и существует и не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата и существует, и не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
– "Господин, Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
– "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
_28. – "Почему же, господин, это не было объяснено Блаженным?"
– "Ведь это, Поттхапада, не приносит пользы, не связано с истиной, не относится к целомудрию, не ведет ни к отвращению от мира, ни к бесстрастию, ни к уничтожению, ни к успокоению, ни к познанию, ни к просветлению, ни к Ниббане. Поэтому оно не было мной объяснено"._

----------


## Доня

> 1) Вы путаете гуру (учителя) и наставника (кальянамитру). Первый ..вобщем неважно.., короче Вы принимаете в отношении него обет (причем пожизненный). А второй - просто "добрый друг" и учитель. 
> 
> 2) Дался Вам этот Творец. Брахма тоже творец. 
> Буддизм (классический) не отрицает творца или нетворца, его просто не интересует эта проблема.
> Вот к примеру эту на тему, и такого в Каноне хватает (поэтому иногда Будду Гаутаму считают как бы агностиком):
> 
> Из Поттхапада сутры Дигха Никая 9
> 25. – "Если, господин, трудно мне, имеющему другие воззрения, другую веру, другие желания, другие занятия, других наставников, узнать, является ли сознание тем же, что и свое "я" человека, или же сознание – одно, а свое "я" – другое, то скажи, господин, мир вечен? Является ли это правдой, а прочее – заблуждением?"
> – "Мной не было объяснено, Поттхапада, что мир вечен, и что это – правда, а прочее – заблуждение".
> ...


о да! Он истинный практик!

----------


## Доня

> 1) Вы путаете гуру (учителя) и наставника (кальянамитру). Первый ..вобщем неважно.., короче Вы принимаете в отношении него обет (причем пожизненный). А второй - просто "добрый друг" и учитель. 
> 
> 2) Дался Вам этот Творец. Брахма тоже творец. 
> Буддизм (классический) не отрицает творца или нетворца, его просто не интересует эта проблема. [/I]


Меня тоже не интересует эта проблема хотя бы потому что говорить о Боге просто бессмысленно, слова как то пусто и смешно раздаются в пространстве, сотрясают. так сказать..)) Вот почему христианские догматы из уст священников - батюшек мне всегда видятся какими то "политическими" что ли, типа "опиума для народа".

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так не Ваджраяна включает в себя Махаяну, а, как я написала выше, Махаяна -- Ваджраяну.


Не надо путать существующую форму для сохранения Учения, и сами колесницы. Колесницы формировались от высшей к низшей.

----------


## Нико

> Меня тоже не интересует эта проблема хотя бы потому что говорить о Боге просто бессмысленно, слова как то пусто и смешно раздаются в пространстве, сотрясают. так сказать..)) Вот почему христианские догматы из уст священников - батюшек мне всегда видятся какими то "политическими" что ли, типа "опиума для народа".


Т.е. Вы предлагаете для себя следующее: тихо верить в Бога (не говоря о нём и не интересоваться, есть он или нет), а при этом потихонечку следовать тхераваде?)

----------


## Нико

> Не надо путать существующую форму для сохранения Учения, и сами колесницы. Колесницы формировались от высшей к низшей.


Тут надо спросить историков, што ле)).... Или Вы о другом?

----------

Shus (19.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Тут надо спросить историков, што ле)).... Или Вы о другом?


О другом. Текущая монастырская традиция это только форма для сохранения множества Учений. Где молодые монахи обучаются более простым основам, чтобы иметь хоть какую-то платформу, а потом они пачками ванги получают и тексты изучают. А так каждый мог бы получить строго необходимое ему Учение и сидеть у себя в каморке его практиковать до просветления.

----------


## Shus

> Не надо путать существующую форму для сохранения Учения, и сами колесницы. Колесницы формировались от высшей к низшей.


Ага, читали. "Понедельник начинается в субботу" называется. :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (19.08.2015), Нико (19.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ага, читали. "Понедельник начинается в субботу" называется.


Не знаю чего вы читали. Про колесницы написано в коренных тантрах.

----------


## Shus

> Не знаю чего вы читали. Про колесницы написано в коренных тантрах.


А в какой, если не секрет? Или процитируйте, если можно. В смысле в подтверждение, что "Колесницы формировались от высшей к низшей."

----------

Legba (20.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Т.е. Вы предлагаете для себя следующее: тихо верить в Бога (не говоря о нём и не интересоваться, есть он или нет), а при этом потихонечку следовать тхераваде?)


я думаю так, что в Бога я не верю. а знаю точно. что есть что то, что гораздо могущественней той меня, что пишет эти строчки и оно внутри меня, ибо кто во вне может это знать!?) а остальное -дело практики осознавания. Может я когда нибудь сольюсь с этим нечто, что на данный момент все таки поддерживает меня (в поисках в т.ч. я думаю) и пойму, что есть еще какая нибудь истина, о которой я пока не готова узнать. Вот именно в этом следуя путем буддизма этой традиции противоречий пока не вижу... как то так!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ваши ассоциации несостоятельны хотя бы поэтому:


Внутри Махаяны может образоваться любое злокачественное образование, лишь бы произнавало все ранее накопившиеся книжки словом будды и следовало буддийской этике... монахи чтоб с пратимокшей, и вообще не убий.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А в какой, если не секрет? Или процитируйте, если можно. В смысле в подтверждение, что "Колесницы формировались от высшей к низшей."


Кунджед Гьялпо. Текста под рукой нет, цитаты не дам.

----------


## Максим&

> Может я когда нибудь сольюсь с этим нечто,


Смотрите только раньше времени не слейтесь:-)

----------

Ридонлиев (20.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Кунджед Гьялпо. Текста под рукой нет, цитаты не дам.


Это Кулаяраджа-тантра. Спасибо, в принципе все понятно.

----------


## Нико

> Это Кулаяраджа-тантра. Спасибо, в принципе все понятно.


  @*Shus*, если Вы её знаете, может, поясните тогда, где там про это?

У меня она даже может и есть на полке где-то, но нет времени искать....(

----------


## Shus

> @*Shus*, если Вы её знаете, может, поясните тогда, где там про это?
> У меня она даже может и есть на полке где-то, но нет времени искать....(


Смешно пошутили... 
Откуда мне знать такие тонкости. У меня есть ее электронный текст, но ни желания, а главное времени, искать что-то в этих объемах нет.

Да и какой смысл. Это текст 8-9 в.в, а к этому времени про колесницы где только не писали. Начиная с той же Сутры Лотоса например.
Тут возможно идет речь о первом (или одним из первых) описаниях 9-ти ньингмапинских колесниц. Но это дело, так сказать, внутришкольное и обобщение "в буддизме" к нем явно не подходит.

----------

Legba (20.08.2015), Нико (19.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Дак классификация учений по трём колесницам (Хинаяна, Махаяна, Ваджраяна) она и есть только внутри "тибетских" традиций.
К другим традициям эта классификация, думаю, не очень и подходит.

----------

Shus (20.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но это дело, так сказать, внутришкольное и обобщение "в буддизме" к нем явно не подходит.


 С удовольствием бы почитал рассказ про те времена из источников других школ, в которых будет описано что-то иное, чтобы не считать это общим для Дхармы  :Smilie:

----------


## Shus

> С удовольствием бы почитал рассказ про те времена из источников других школ, в которых будет описано что-то иное, чтобы не считать это общим для Дхармы


Жития Буддхагухьи и пр. Вам в помощь. А также статьи и книги Дэвидсона, Далтона и обязательно С. ван  Шайека.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Жития Буддхагухьи и пр. Вам в помощь.


Он какие то тантры записал про те времена?



> А также статьи и книги Дэвидсона, Далтона и обязательно С. ван  Шайека.


 Эти то точно про те времена ничего не скажут.

----------


## Shus

> Дак классификация учений по трём колесницам (Хинаяна, Махаяна, Ваджраяна) она и есть только внутри "тибетских" традиций.
> К другим традициям эта классификация, думаю, не очень и подходит.


Если Ваджраяна до ану-йоги - то возможно да. А вот "ати" (татхагатагарбха) входила в хуаяньскую классификацию, еще до того, как буддизм обрел себя на Тибете.
Ну и потом китайские классификации, в большей степени основаны на, скажем так, философии, а тибетские - как бы на методе. 
Немного разный подход получается. Ну и экаяна, соответственно.

Вот гляньте, если интересно: http://webshus.ru/?p=18277

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если Ваджраяна до ану-йогой - то возможно да. А вот "ати" (татхагатагарбха) входила в хуаяньскую классификацию, еще до того, как буддизм обрел себя на Тибете.
> Ну и потом китайские классификации, в большей степени основаны на, скажем так, философии, а тибетские - как бы на методе. 
> Немного разный подход получается. Ну и экаяна, соответственно.
> Вот гляньте, если интересно: http://webshus.ru/?p=18277


Речь про времена появления Дхармы, а не про наш исторический период (разговоры про верю/не верю не надо только начинать).

----------


## Shus

> Он какие то тантры записал про те времена?


Как-то даже растерялся и не знаю, что ответить. Вы же вроде из Ниньгмапа? Ну и тантры они не "про времена" вообще-то (вы наверное с намтарами и хрониками путаете).



> Эти то точно про те времена ничего не скажут.


В отличии от нас с Вами они прекрасно знаю тибетский, в т.ч. и старо- (а некоторые читают и по-китайски) и прочитали множество оригинальных манскриптов: тантр, комментариев, хроник и т.п.

Хотя о чем это я... Вам это ненужно, мне тоже, поэтому прекращаю общение (отвечать не буду).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну и тантры они не "про времена" вообще-то (вы наверное с намтарами и хрониками путаете).


Там описание при каких обстоятельствах появилась та или иная колесница. Еще тогда давно, а не в эпоху этого Будды.

А анализы, кто чего у кого спер, не от Учителей традиции мало интересны. Так что да, тут не пересекаемся, и продолжать не о чем.

----------


## Shus

> @*Shus*, если Вы её знаете, может, поясните тогда, где там про это?
> У меня она даже может и есть на полке где-то, но нет времени искать....(


Вот ведь зарекался потакать Вашей привычке других пользовать, но что-то сам заинтересовался (да и Вам полезно про любимый маха-атман почитать :Smilie: ).  

_«Всевышний Источник (Кунджед Гьялnо). Основная тантра Дзогчен Сэмдэ» Чогьял Намкай Норбу, пер. И. Берхина_
стр.
В этой главе Кунджед Гьялпо говорит: «теперь Я объясню свою сущность: она одна, и не иначе. То есть, не иначе, как единое состояние сознательности индивида. «Из неё возникают девять колесниц. » Обычно буддизм говорит о «трех колесницах: шраваков, nратьекабудд и бодхисаттв. В древней традиции тибетского буддизма к ним добавляются шесть колесниц Тантры: три внешние тантры - крия, убхая, йога и три внутренние тантры - махайога, ануйога и атийога. Bcе объединяется и обретает совершенство в Дзогпa Ченпo, бодxичитте . Завершением всех учений является Дзогпа Ченпо, состояние бодxичитты.
стр. 119
Говорят о многих колесницах, но в действительности существует лишь одна колесница: состояние сознательности, и тантра Кунджед ГЬялпо подобна сущности или сжатому изложению всех учений.
стр. 168
Внемли, о великий! Вот моя сущность. Будучи одной, она проявляется двояко. Для начала - девять колесниц, в завершение - великое совершенство. Кто она? Ум чистый и совершенный. Гдe находится? В высшем измерении реальности....
стр. 182
Я, всевышний источник, ум чистый и совершенный жизненный сок всех колесниц. В действительности, -три колесницы под началом трёх учителей - не что иное, как единая колесница прямого смысла. Поскольку единая колесница - это ум чистый и совершенный. он - жизненный сок всех колесниц.

Т.е., КМК, характерная для татхагатагарбхавады идея экаяны (можно сравнить с тэнтай и хуаянь (чань в философской части ее наследник) - см. ссылку  выше в сообщ. N390

----------

Дубинин (20.08.2015), Нико (20.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Смотрите только раньше времени не слейтесь:-)


раньше какого времени? только сейчас и только здесь! :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> А вот начать, я все таки люблю практику, если не ошибаюсь. то в традиции тхеравады она есть и есть возможность найти учителя. Я об этом буду размышлять, если "главное начать, а там как пойдет" не рекомендуете!.


Вообще на этом форуме тхеравадины в последнее время мало появляются, есть несколько русскоязычных сайтов тхеравадинских, например:
http://www.theravada.su/
http://dhamma.ru/
http://theravada.ru/

----------

Доня (20.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если Ваджраяна до ану-йоги - то возможно да. А вот "ати" (татхагатагарбха) входила в хуаяньскую классификацию, еще до того, как буддизм обрел себя на Тибете.
> Ну и потом китайские классификации, в большей степени основаны на, скажем так, философии, а тибетские - как бы на методе. 
> Немного разный подход получается. Ну и экаяна, соответственно.
> 
> Вот гляньте, если интересно: http://webshus.ru/?p=18277


Спасибо.
Что касается "ати", то это из классификации старой традиции (Ньингма), тут я не очень знаю, как впрочем и дальневосточные традиции.

Если рассматривать классификацию новых традиции (Сарма), в частности Кагью, то:

Дхарму в зависимости от мотивации, можно подразделить на Хинаяну и Махаяну.
В Хинаяне, в зависимости от Цели можно выделить три вида Учений - ведущие к правильной комфортной жизни здесь, ведущие к хорошему перерождению, ведущие к Нирване.
В Махаяне, в зависимости от методов (общих или специальных) есть Учения Сутры (Парамитаяна) и Учения Тантры (Ваджраяна)
Ваджраяна подразделяется на четыре класса Тантр, деление идёт от более внешних практик к более внутренним.
Сердцевина Учения Кагью - Махамудра.
В Кагью Махамудра , по сути не входит в какойто вид классификации -  Взгляд\Основа, Путь\Практика, Плод\Результат Махамудры пронизывают собой все уровни\классификации Дхармы.

П.С. Возможны и другие виды деления, так для практики более подходящим будет:
Праджня, Самадхи, Шила. 
Праджня и Самадхи могут быть общие и специальные\особые. Правила Шила состоят из внешних, внутренних и тайных. Эти три практики являють по сути сокращённым перечнем Восьмеричного Пути Арья.

Некотые тексты или Учителя, в зависимости от условий, могут выделять и по другому разные аспекты Дхармы.

----------

Shus (20.08.2015), Нико (20.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Спасибо.
> Что касается "ати", то это из классификации старой традиции (Ньингма), тут я не очень знаю, как впрочем и дальневосточные традиции.


Как мне помнится, Ати была камнем преткновения в период классификаций и формализации канонов. В кадампе ее считали методом в составе Ану, а не отдельной колесницей (как это было на Тибете до периода "темных веков", ну и в индийском буддизме соответственно), а старые школы, в которых она в эти же самые "темные" времена прошла определенную эволюцию (в том числе и в соседстве с чанем), уже полагали ее отдельной яной.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.08.2015), Нико (20.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот ведь зарекался потакать Вашей привычке других пользовать, но что-то сам заинтересовался (да и Вам полезно про любимый маха-атман почитать).  
> 
> _«Всевышний Источник (Кунджед Гьялnо). Основная тантра Дзогчен Сэмдэ» Чогьял Намкай Норбу, пер. И. Берхина_
> стр.
> В этой главе Кунджед Гьялпо говорит: «теперь Я объясню свою сущность: она одна, и не иначе. То есть, не иначе, как единое состояние сознательности индивида. «Из неё возникают девять колесниц. » Обычно буддизм говорит о «трех колесницах: шраваков, nратьекабудд и бодхисаттв. В древней традиции тибетского буддизма к ним добавляются шесть колесниц Тантры: три внешние тантры - крия, убхая, йога и три внутренние тантры - махайога, ануйога и атийога. Bcе объединяется и обретает совершенство в Дзогпa Ченпo, бодxичитте . Завершением всех учений является Дзогпа Ченпо, состояние бодxичитты.
> стр. 119
> Говорят о многих колесницах, но в действительности существует лишь одна колесница: состояние сознательности, и тантра Кунджед ГЬялпо подобна сущности или сжатому изложению всех учений.
> стр. 168
> Внемли, о великий! Вот моя сущность. Будучи одной, она проявляется двояко. Для начала - девять колесниц, в завершение - великое совершенство. Кто она? Ум чистый и совершенный. Гдe находится? В высшем измерении реальности....
> ...


ྻེྻེྻེНу как такого человека не "попользовать" (в хорошем смысле этого слова)?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вы владеете быстрочтением, как Ленин?) Вы сэкономили мне уйму времени, спасибо! Да, маха-атман во всей красе!

P.S. Странно только, что российские дзогченовцы, кроме этой, никаких других коренных тантр, похоже, не признают. И странно по этой тантре судить об историческом формировании буддийских колесниц (и вообще по тантрам о хронологии формирования чего бы то ни было судить невозможно ведь). Получается примерно то же самое как: "Вначале было Слово. И Слово было Бога"....

----------

Фил (20.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> ྻེྻེྻེПолучается примерно то же самое как: "Вначале было Слово. И Слово было Бога"....


И Слово было - Бог (Логос, первопричина)

----------

Нико (20.08.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Ну как такого человека не "попользовать" (в хорошем смысле этого слова)?  Вы владеете быстрочтением, как Ленин?) Вы сэкономили мне уйму времени, спасибо! Да, маха-атман во всей красе!
> P.S. Странно только, что российские дзогченовцы, кроме этой, никаких других коренных тантр, похоже, не признают. И странно по этой тантре судить об историческом формировании буддийских колесниц (и вообще по тантрам о хронологии формирования чего бы то ни было судить невозможно ведь). Получается примерно то же самое как: "Вначале было Слово. И Слово было Бога"....


Я владею поиском в тексте, гуглом и многими другими подобными сиддхами (например чтением введний,заключений и комментариев, для выбора нужной части источника). :Smilie: 

По тантрам да, судить сложно (хотя текстологический анализ тоже дает важные результаты). Но их комментировали, цитировали и т.п. вполне конкретные и известные люди (в основном учителя соотв. традиций), которые и оставили после себя различные работы (и о которых тоже писали их учителя и ученики). Во всех этих работах также упоминаются правители, географические названия и т.п., хотя помимо китайских источников (они вобще опроные в датировках) все в основном не очень надежно.
Есть еще Таранатха, "Синяя летопись" и "История Ньингмы", но там все-таки многовато, скажем так, "преданий в рамках традиции".

----------

Нико (20.08.2015)

----------


## Legba

> ྻེྻེྻེ Странно только, что российские дзогченовцы, кроме этой, никаких других коренных тантр, похоже, не признают. И странно по этой тантре судить об историческом формировании буддийских колесниц (и вообще по тантрам о хронологии формирования чего бы то ни было судить невозможно ведь). Получается примерно то же самое как: "Вначале было Слово. И Слово было Бога"....


Тут есть пара моментов))
1. Я-то понимаю, что когда ты говоришь "дзогченовцы" ты имеешь ввиду учеников ННР. Равно как когда говоришь "в Дзогчене", ты имеешь ввиду "у учеников ННР" или "у членов ДО".
Но, надо заметить, это глубоко некорректно. Учения Дзогпа Ченпо передает множество Учителей, в том числе - приезжающих в Россию. Чога Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче и т.д. - все они передают учения Ати Йоги. И все они делают это в своей уникальной манере. Так что обобщения здесь не вполне уместны. 
Представь, что я, говоря "Гелуг" буду иметь ввиду исключительно учеников Самазнаешького, вздрогни и ужаснись.  :Big Grin: 

2. "Кунджед Гьялпо" - тантра именно Ати Йоги. Поэтому, вполне логично, что читают именно ее. Кроме того, она есть на русском, что способствует.)) Далеко не все тантры Дзогпа Ченпо переведены даже на английский. Кроме того, ни у российских, ни у западных буддистов (в основной массе) вообще нет тенденции читать коренные тексты. Их заменяют различные современные "методички".

----------

Pema Sonam (20.08.2015), Shus (20.08.2015), Дубинин (20.08.2015), Пема Ванчук (23.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> P.S. Странно только, что российские дзогченовцы, кроме этой, никаких других коренных тантр, похоже, не признают. И странно по этой тантре судить об историческом формировании буддийских колесниц (и вообще по тантрам о хронологии формирования чего бы то ни было судить невозможно ведь). Получается примерно то же самое как: "Вначале было Слово. И Слово было Бога"....


Ну так укажите какие еще тантры описывают формирование колесниц, и описывают это иначе. Не этого исторического периода буддизма, а изначально.

----------


## Нико

> Тут есть пара моментов))
> 1. Я-то понимаю, что когда ты говоришь "дзогченовцы" ты имеешь ввиду учеников ННР. Равно как когда говоришь "в Дзогчене", ты имеешь ввиду "у учеников ННР" или "у членов ДО".
> Но, надо заметить, это глубоко некорректно. Учения Дзогпа Ченпо передает множество Учителей, в том числе - приезжающих в Россию. Чога Ринпоче, Патрул Ринпоче, Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче и т.д. - все они передают учения Ати Йоги. И все они делают это в своей уникальной манере. Так что обобщения здесь не вполне уместны. 
> Представь, что я, говоря "Гелуг" буду иметь ввиду исключительно учеников Самазнаешького, вздрогни и ужаснись. 
> 
> 2. "Кунджед Гьялпо" - тантра именно Ати Йоги. Поэтому, вполне логично, что читают именно ее. Кроме того, она есть на русском, что способствует.)) Далеко не все тантры Дзогпа Ченпо переведены даже на английский. Кроме того, ни у российских, ни у западных буддистов (в основной массе) вообще нет тенденции читать коренные тексты. Их заменяют различные современные "методички".


ྼКонечно, я обобщаю.... Члены ДО и ученики ННР берут количеством, как ни крути. Точно также можно обобщённо сказать и про гелуг, что в РФ гелугпинцы делятся на две группы: ученики Ело Ринпоче и ученики геше Тинлея). 

Но при всё-таки существенном количестве последователей дзогпа ченпо в России странно, что до сих пор так мало переведённых источников, не считая Кунжед Гьялпо и Лонгченпы. Чем это объяснить, не знаю. Методички -- это хорошо, но явно недостаточно...

----------


## Нико

> Ну так укажите какие еще тантры описывают формирование колесниц, и описывают это иначе. Не этого исторического периода буддизма, а изначально.


Так я же говорю, что в тантрах достаточно сложно искать "хронологии событий". Мулатантры вообще написаны "ваджрными узлами", так что без компетентных комментариев в них разобраться практически нереально. Один из примеров, который меня поразил -- мулатантра Гухьясамаджи....

И потом, что Вы подразумеваете под "изначально"??? :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так я же говорю, что в тантрах достаточно сложно искать "хронологии событий".


Не знаю, что сложного, когда прям так и написано, что сначала одно, потом другое, третье, четвертое и т.д.

UPD: извиняюсь, посмотрел, описание того, о чем речь не из Кунджед Гьялпо. Описание по другим источникам.




> И потом, что Вы подразумеваете под "изначально"???


Когда колесница появилась, чтобы устранить появившиеся омрачения. Наивно полагать, что окромя разумной жизни в несколько тыщ лет и на маленькой планетке больше ничего и никогда не было)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Не знаю, что сложного, когда прям так и написано, что сначала одно, потом другое, третье, четвертое и т.д.
> 
> UPD: извиняюсь, посмотрел, описание того, о чем речь не из Кунджед Гьялпо. Описание по другим источникам.


ྼКакое описание -- по другим источникам?




> Когда колесница появилась, чтобы устранить появившиеся омрачения. Наивно полагать, что окромя разумной жизни в несколько тыщ лет и на маленькой планетке больше ничего и никогда не было)


Т.е. Вы имеете в виду учения всех трёх предшествующих Будд, до Шакьямуни? Или гораздо более древние времена?

----------


## Гошка

> Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа? Вопросы эти не праздные, который день я думаю возможно ли их объединить без противоречий. В детстве меня крестили, в зрелом возрасте я принял Прибежище в трёх драгоценностях, когда жил в подмосковье, ездил на учение в буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы, теперь я переехал жить в Ульяновск, по работе часто езжу в длительные командировки, бывает много соблазнов, стараюсь практиковать буддизм, одному сложно, вот и пришла мысль о том что необходимо объединять буддизм с христианством для ведения праведной жизни. Цель моя начать праведную жизнь в миру, у меня семья. Есть ли у кого какой опыт в этом, ваши мысли об этом, кто что думает? Пишите, мне очень важно ваше мнение, ваш опыт, ваши советы...






С 50 минуты:



> ... безопаснее придерживаться своей исконной религии.
> 
>  ...  и с учетом их ментальных наклонностей Будда преподавал им разные философские воззрения....
> 
> Всякий раз, когда я посещаю те или иные места, если позволяет время и есть такая возможность, я всегда совершаю паломничество в церковь. Как-то раз, кажется это было в Австрии… Нет-нет, в Австрии тогда проходила встреча, и перед отъездом я решил посетить церковь. Стоя у образа Иисуса Христа, я предавался размышлениям. Я думал о том, что миллионы людей следуют его учению и извлекают колоссальную пользу. Когда я думал об этом, по глазам моим бежали слезы…






Как я понял, придется выбирать что-то одно: что легче с учетом предрасположенностей и возможностей (наличие Хорошего Учителя/Старца, компании, которая нравится, книг, которые больше нравятся... ).

----------

Энн Тэ (07.11.2016)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Какое описание -- по другим источникам?


Описание как появлялись омрачения от тонких к более грубым, и давались соответствующие Учения для их устранения.




> Т.е. Вы имеете в виду учения всех трёх предшествующих Будд, до Шакьямуни? Или гораздо более древние времена?


12 учителей, Будда Шакьямуни 12-й.

----------


## Нико

> Описание как появлялись омрачения от тонких к более грубым, и давались соответствующие Учения для их устранения.
> 
> 12 учителей, Будда Шакьямуни 12-й.


Я поняла. Посмотрела Кунджед Гьялпо, там действительно приводится происхождение, но исключительно учения дзогчен. Так что это "внутреннее учение", если можно так выразиться...

----------

Shus (20.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как мне помнится, Ати была камнем преткновения в период классификаций и формализации канонов. В кадампе ее считали методом в составе Ану, а не отдельной колесницей (как это было на Тибете до периода "темных веков", ну и в индийском буддизме соответственно), а старые школы, в которых она в эти же самые "темные" времена прошла определенную эволюцию (в том числе и в соседстве с чанем), уже полагали ее отдельной яной.


Всёже Ану - это классификация Ньингма. 
Кадампа - Сарма.
Хоть и не корректно классифицировать старую традицию по новому, но в соответствии с Сарма  разделы старых тантр Маха, Ану и Ати - входят в Ануттара.

Насколько мне известно, основную работу по классификации и формированию Канона провела группа под руководством Будона Ринчендуба. Одним из критериев отбора текстов было наличие на то время санскритского оригинала, поэтому часть текстов Ньингма в Канон не вошли, и в Ньингма параллельно и в дополнение были сформированы и свои своды текстов.

----------

Shus (20.08.2015)

----------


## Руфус

> Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа? Вопросы эти не праздные, который день я думаю возможно ли их объединить без противоречий. В детстве меня крестили, в зрелом возрасте я принял Прибежище в трёх драгоценностях, когда жил в подмосковье, ездил на учение в буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы, теперь я переехал жить в Ульяновск, по работе часто езжу в длительные командировки, бывает много соблазнов, стараюсь практиковать буддизм, одному сложно, вот и пришла мысль о том что необходимо объединять буддизм с христианством для ведения праведной жизни. Цель моя начать праведную жизнь в миру, у меня семья. Есть ли у кого какой опыт в этом, ваши мысли об этом, кто что думает? Пишите, мне очень важно ваше мнение, ваш опыт, ваши советы...


Я совмещаю буддизм и христианство. Медитирую, применяю буддийские техники, общаюсь с буддистами для достижения мудрости, моральной чистоты, озарений. С другой стороны принимаю идеологию христианства – верю в существование Бога-творца, вечной жизни здесь на земле.

----------


## Руфус

Иисус свет для мира. В нем вся полнота божества. В нем много Бога, а Бог имеет такие атрибуты – мудрость, сострадание (любовь), правильность (праведность), сила. Странно, что Будда имеет те самые четыре атрибуты. Получается в Будде тоже много Бога. Они оба как луна отражает свет солнца и светит, отражают свет и величие Бога и светятся.

----------


## Юй Кан

Мне кажется, совмещающим христ. и будд. Путь надо бы стараться чётче определиться с целью своего духовного движения.
Либо это -- достижение христ. святости (обожения) и, соответственно, места в раю.
Либо это -- достижение выхода из сансары, включающей в себя и христ. рай.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> вечной жизни здесь на земле.


это не христианство  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Совмещение несовместимого чревато (или является признаком) шизофренией, т.е. расщепления ума.

----------

Ersh (18.02.2020), Vega (18.02.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (18.02.2020), Патрик (23.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2020)

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю тут объяснять или увещевать человека бестолку. Поиграется какое-то время и что-то бросит.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну, это совмещение буддизма Пал. канона и христ-ва может оказаться хлопотным, а вот с махаянским или тиб. буддизмом (допускающими деификацию Будды, а то и вполне себе райскую, если буквально, а не упайно, Чистую землю) -- вполне можно... умудряться совмещать. : )

Знакомиться же, скажем, с Православием можно начинать с Символа Веры и последовательного внимательного чтения Библии. Это может помочь разобраться с различиями двух разных Путей, в чём-то местами и схожих до определённого момента...

Это при том, что христ-во сущностно отличается от буддизма уже хотя бы тем, что в изначальном буддизме, если строго, отсутствует кто-то, к кому можно обратиться с раскаянием, как к Отцу, за прощением/искуплением неблагих деяний. Тогда как в изначальном буддизме всю ответственность за всё придётся принимать лично на себя, не перекладывая её на кого-либо.

В целом же жаждущим сидеть на двух стульях или пытаться оседлать двух норовистых лошадей -- не позавидуешь... : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2020)

----------


## Руфус

> Ну, это совмещение буддизма Пал. канона и христ-ва может оказаться хлопотным, а вот с махаянским или тиб. буддизмом (допускающими деификацию Будды, а то и вполне себе райскую, если буквально, а не упайно, Чистую землю) -- вполне можно... умудряться совмещать. : )
> 
> Знакомиться же, скажем, с Православием можно начинать с Символа Веры и последовательного внимательного чтения Библии. Это может помочь разобраться с различиями двух разных Путей, в чём-то местами и схожих до определённого момента...
> 
> Это при том, что христ-во сущностно отличается от буддизма уже хотя бы тем, что в изначальном буддизме, если строго, отсутствует кто-то, к кому можно обратиться с раскаянием, как к Отцу, за прощением/искуплением неблагих деяний. Тогда как в изначальном буддизме всю ответственность за всё придётся принимать лично на себя, не перекладывая её на кого-либо.
> 
> В целом же жаждущим сидеть на двух стульях или пытаться оседлать двух норовистых лошадей -- не позавидуешь... : )


Будда и Иисус учат одному и тому самому – мудрости, состраданию, правильности, силе.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда и Иисус учат одному и тому самому – мудрости, состраданию, правильности, силе.


Это -- поверхностное мнение...
Во-первых, этому учат не только Будда и Иисус. Это -- общее для больш-ва духовных учений.
Во-вторых, при всём внешнем сходстве, эти четыре качества различны в буддизме и христ-ве.
В-третьих, главное, что объединяет учения Иисуса и Будды (и некоторых других дух. учений) -- избавление (хотя различны и эти избавления) от привязанности к "я", "мне", "моё". И это -- самое сложное из всего, но без чего не обрести ни мудрости, ни любви (как самостного устремления и желания присваивать внешнее), ни прекращения внутренней злобы.
В-четвёртых... В-пятых... В-десятых...
Можно долго перечислять, но Вы ведь сюда пришли не обсуждать, а только неуклонно декларировать своё поверхностное мнение? : )

----------

Вольдемар (19.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2020)

----------


## Руфус

> Это -- поверхностное мнение...
> Во-вторых, при всём внешнем сходстве, эти четыре качества различны в буддизме и христ-ве.


Ни Будда, ни Иисус не были шизофрениками они жили в одном миру и описывали те самые моменты, ту саму мудрость, сострадание, правильность, силу. Не существует двоих разных мудростей и так далее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ни Будда, ни Иисус не были шизофрениками они жили в одном миру и описывали те самые моменты, ту саму мудрость, сострадание, правильность, силу. Не существует двоих разных мудростей и так далее.


Чтобы что-то утверждать на эту тему, необходимо серьёзное знакомство с первоисточниками, т.е. -- с Библией и Палийским каноном.
Отсюда и мои утверждения. Откуда -- Ваши?

----------


## Руфус

> Чтобы что-то утверждать на эту тему, необходимо серьёзное знакомство с первоисточниками, т.е. -- с Библией и Палийским каноном.
> Отсюда и мои утверждения. Откуда -- Ваши?


Может Библия и палийский канон по-разному описывают мудрость. Но как понимать (в том и проблема)  что в книгах мудрость, сострадание, правильность, сила разные, а в мире одно и тоже. То есть книги описывают разные миры, но дело в том, что мир один, а значит у него нет двух закон тяготения, как и нет двух мудростей. Проблема в авторах книг, которые пропустили мир через призму своего ума и таким образом разделили один мир на два, но мир один и есть только одна мудрость, потому что одни законы. 

По-другому напишу. Будда и Иисус описывали один и тот самый мир. Если они не описывали один и тот же мир, а жили в разных мирах то тогда один из них или оба были шизофрениками, ведь мир один. Но я подозреваю – они ода были нормальными. Проблема в авторах книг, которые пропустили через призму своего ума этих учителей.

----------


## Руфус

> Это -- поверхностное мнение...
> Во-вторых, при всём внешнем сходстве, эти четыре качества различны в буддизме и христ-ве.


То есть только в шизофреника может быть две или больше мудростей.

----------


## Ант

> Проблема в авторах книг, которые пропустили мир через призму своего ума и таким образом разделили один мир на два, но мир один и есть только одна мудрость, потому что одни законы.


А Вы пропустили через свою призму, типа лихо обровняв Бога и Будду. :Smilie:  Попробуйте разобраться в "функционале"...

Знаете анекдот? "Чем отличается политрук 40-вых, от замполита 70=тых (и далее)? Политрук - Делай КАК Я! Замполит - делай как Я СКАЗАЛ!"
Улавливаете разницу?
Будда - "делай как я" и инструкция прилагается. САМ делай. При этом "результат гарантирован, обоснован, проверен (чужой практикой)... Проверяй САМ.
Бог - "делай как я сказал"... (и чо?). Со слов начальника, тебе чего-то там возможно обломится... потом... если начальник посчитает, что оно того стоит... может быть...
Т е в первом случае, ВАША Работа, приводящая к заранее запланированному результату.
Во втором случае, Вам предлагают выполнять некую работу, основываясь на обещании того, что начальник СУБЬЕКТИВНО рассмотрит и оценит Вашу деятельность и в зависимости от настроения выдаст или НЕ выдаст Вам "пряник" (потом, когда нибудь...)
При этом варианте Вы не учитываете главный момент: А понравится ли Вам тот выданный пряник? И за какое время этот "пряник", при Вашей (никуда не девшейся двойственности), успеет осточертеть? (вспомните наказание бессмертием для двойственного ума, даже если поместить его в Эдем, он все равно будет страдать).
Итого: Если бог (любой) -личность, Субьект, то ВЫ зависите от его субьективности (политеизм в этом плане был честнее :Smilie:  ).
А если он НЕ Субьект, то его НЕТ (т е в принципе), как и Будда, является ТОЛЬКО проекцией нашего ума, помогающей обрести "Ум Будды", т е стать тем "единым миром", про который ВЫ. Стать "делай как я" - бо мир и есть это "делание". В НАШЕМ двойственном варианте, это пока, "делание как Будда", т е работа нашего ума, над нашим умом, которую никто, КРОМЕ нас и ЗА нас не сделает.
---------
И да, я понимаю, что логика против веры бессильна. :Smilie:  (но я развлекся)

----------


## Асцелина

> это не христианство


Почему? Царствие Небесное можно и так понимать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.02.2020)

----------


## Асцелина

А вообще странно пытаться совмещать несовместимое.
Если очень уж хочется - добро пожаловать к бахаи.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему? Царствие Небесное можно и так понимать.


Ну, не мэйнстримное христианство.

----------


## Юй Кан

> То есть только в шизофреника может быть две или больше мудростей.


Неправда. : )
Вот описание буддийской мудрости (из книги: Е.А.Торчинов "Религии мира"):

Четвертая Благородная Истина <буддизма> описывает путь, ведущий к нирване. В свою очередь, восемь ступеней этого пути разделяются на три этапа (две ступени в первом и по три в двух последних): это этапы мудрости (_праджня_), соблюдения обетов или нравственности (_шила_) и сосредоточения (_самадхи_).

Слово «праджня» употреблено здесь в смысле «понимание», то есть экзистенциально пережитого знания. В абхидхармистских текстах под праджней подразумевается умение различать дхармы (_праджня_ как различающее знание). В более поздних махаянских текстах праджня начинает пониматься как способность интуировать истинную реальность как она есть, помимо категорий и представлений рассудка субъекта и его рефлексий (_бхутататхата, татхата_).

В этап мудрости включены: 1) правильное видение и 2) правильная решимость.

Первая ступень предполагает экзистенциально пережитое понимание и принятие Четырех Благородных Истин. Вторая — развитие намерения реализовать суть учения Будды и решимость идти указанным им путем.
Что касается мудрости христианской, то вот пример из послания к коринфянам:

# 1 Коринфянам 1:14-31
¹⁴ Благодарю Бога, что я никого из вас не крестил, кроме Криспа и Гаия, ¹⁵ дабы не сказал кто, что я крестил в мое имя. ¹⁶ Крестил я также Стефанов дом; а крестил ли еще кого, не знаю. ¹⁷ Ибо Христос послал меня не крестить, а благовествовать, не в премудрости слова, чтобы не упразднить креста Христова. 
¹⁸ Ибо слово о кресте для погибающих юродство есть, а для нас, спасаемых, — сила Божия. ¹⁹ Ибо написано: «погублю мудрость мудрецов, и разум разумных отвергну». ²⁰ Где мудрец? где книжник? где совопросник века сего? Не обратил ли Бог мудрость мира сего в безумие? ²¹ Ибо когда мир своею мудростью не познал Бога в премудрости Божией, то благоугодно было Богу юродством проповеди спасти верующих. ²² Ибо и Иудеи требуют чудес, и Еллины ищут мудрости; ²³ а мы проповедуем Христа распятого, для Иудеев — соблазн, а для Еллинов — безумие, ²⁴ для самих же призванных, Иудеев и Еллинов, — Христа, Божию силу и Божию премудрость; ²⁵ потому что немудрое Божие премудрее человеков, и немощное Божие сильнее человеков. 
²⁶ Посмотрите, братия, кто вы, призванные: не много из вас мудрых по плоти, не много сильных, не много благородных; ²⁷ но Бог избрал немудрое мира, чтобы посрамить мудрых, и немощное мира избрал Бог, чтобы посрамить сильное; ²⁸ и незнатное мира и уничиженное и ничего не значащее избрал Бог, чтобы упразднить значащее, — ²⁹ для того, чтобы никакая плоть не хвалилась пред Богом. ³⁰ От Него и вы во Христе Иисусе, Который сделался для нас премудростью от Бога, праведностью и освящением и искуплением, ³¹ чтобы было как написано: «хвалящийся хвались Господом».
Сравнивайте? (Можете и сами порыскать в Сети, по ключевым словам...) 
Спорить и доп. пояснять что-то более не буду, ибо не вижу смысла, если у человека есть своя голова и Инет. : )
И так многое уже пояснил...

При этом Дхамма (Учение Будды) неизмеримо более методична применительно к реальной практике, чем библейские наставления...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может Библия и палийский канон по-разному описывают мудрость. Но как понимать (в том и проблема)  что в книгах мудрость, сострадание, правильность, сила разные, а в мире одно и тоже. То есть книги описывают разные миры, но дело в том, что мир один, а значит у него нет двух закон тяготения, как и нет двух мудростей. Проблема в авторах книг, которые пропустили мир через призму своего ума и таким образом разделили один мир на два, но мир один и есть только одна мудрость, потому что одни законы. 
> 
> По-другому напишу. Будда и Иисус описывали один и тот самый мир. Если они не описывали один и тот же мир, а жили в разных мирах то тогда один из них или оба были шизофрениками, ведь мир один. Но я подозреваю – они ода были нормальными. Проблема в авторах книг, которые пропустили через призму своего ума этих учителей.


Понятно.
В перспективе, полагаю, будет по Пушкину:

* * *

О сколько нам открытий чудных
Готовят просвещенья дух
И Опыт, [сын] ошибок трудных,
И Гений, [парадоксов] друг,
[И Случай, бог изобретатель]
И сейчас -- сугубо по Достоевскому:

«Покажите вы русскому школьнику карту звездного неба, о которой он до тех пор не имел никакого понятия, и он завтра же возвратит вам эту карту исправленную. Никаких знаний и беззаветное самомнение».
Удачи Вам в поисках хоть какой-нибудь мудрости...

----------


## Руфус

> Неправда. : )
> Вот описание буддийской мудрости (из книги: Е.А.Торчинов "Религии мира"):
> 
> Четвертая Благородная Истина <буддизма> описывает путь, ведущий к нирване. В свою очередь, восемь ступеней этого пути разделяются на три этапа (две ступени в первом и по три в двух последних): это этапы мудрости (_праджня_), соблюдения обетов или нравственности (_шила_) и сосредоточения (_самадхи_).
> 
> Слово «праджня» употреблено здесь в смысле «понимание», то есть экзистенциально пережитого знания. В абхидхармистских текстах под праджней подразумевается умение различать дхармы (_праджня_ как различающее знание). В более поздних махаянских текстах праджня начинает пониматься как способность интуировать истинную реальность как она есть, помимо категорий и представлений рассудка субъекта и его рефлексий (_бхутататхата, татхата_).
> 
> В этап мудрости включены: 1) правильное видение и 2) правильная решимость.
> 
> ...


Это как если бы картину разбить на кусочки, так и мудрость разбита на аспекты. У христианства один аспект, а в буддизма другой, а вместе это одна огромная мудрость.

----------


## Юй Кан

На полях обсуждения.

Мудрость — не картина и вообще не объект с аспектами, а некая особая способность или определённое состояние ума.

Признав же, будто у мудрости есть два разных "аспекта", придётся признать, что речь — о двух качественно разных состояниях ума.
Дополнительный абстрактный, если строго, вопрос, вытекающий из рассуждения об "аспектах": если каждое из этих состояний ущербно или неполно (половинно), то что же представляет собою мудрость целостная ("огромная") и кто является её обладателем?

При этом, как следует из предыдущих разъяснений и цитат, мудрость христианская — обусловленная, зависимая от кого-то Высшего (от Бога), тогда как мудрость будд, достигших совершенного пробуждения (т.е. полного устранения неведения и омрачений) — полностью свободна, независима и самодостаточна.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2020)

----------


## ДимаБ

По моим ощущениям и догадкам просветленный христианин и просветлённый буддист испытывают одно и то же состояние ума.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> По моим ощущениям





> просветленный христианин и просветлённый буддист


Вы достигли просветления?

Или всё-таки по догадкам?

----------


## Alex

Что такое «просветлённый христианин»? Если «просветленный» в смысле «Будда», то он никак не может быть христианином, потому что ясно видит ложность христианских концепций о Боге-творце, грехопадении и искуплении, боговоплощении и прочей фигне.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2020)

----------


## Евгений по

Умение вовремя распознавать возникновение страстного желания ,можно принять за наличие праджни?

----------


## ДимаБ

> Вы достигли просветления?
> 
> Или всё-таки по догадкам?


Ощущения я назвал потому, что результаты собственных молитвенных практик и практик медитации имеют весьма похожее результирующее состояние. Конечно, я не могу утверждать что-либо относительно кого-то другого, но и никто не может. Ибо такого человека, кто стал и христианским святым и буддийским просветлённым мы никогда не встретим ) 




> ложность христианских концепций о Боге-творце, грехопадении и искуплении, боговоплощении и прочей фигне.


Люди слишком разные, чтобы понимать все вещи одними инструментами интерпретации. Мы сидим здесь и изучаем свой ум, у тех народов, кому "преподавались" авраамические религии другая культура, им требовались другие концепции. В каком-нибудь "мире богов" - другие, в мире животных - третьи, в мире голодных духов - четвёртые. Вы не объясните своему коту прелести шамадкхи. Выходит, что целые классы существ не имеют вообще никакого шанса на путь к освобождению, что очевидно не является истиной. Простым парням нужен герой. А по сути это медитация на Буддду. И такая практика существует, насколько я знаю.

----------


## Асцелина

> По моим ощущениям и догадкам просветленный христианин и просветлённый буддист испытывают одно и то же состояние ума.


Представители других религий действительно могут достигать некоторых буддийских духовных уровней*, но архатом/буддой может определённо стать только буддист, поскольку это подразумевает совершенство мудрости, правильные воззрения.

*"Хотя не-буддисты могут достигнуть первых пяти сил [речь о сверхпознаниях], только буддисты смогут развить прозрение и мудрость, необходимые для достижения шестой - освобождения араханта" (с) Далай-лама XIV

----------

Alex (20.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2020)

----------


## Alex

> Выходит, что целые классы существ не имеют вообще никакого шанса на путь к освобождению...


Вы не поверите, но это действительно так. Любые классы существ имеют шанс на благоприятное рождение в следующей жизни, что позволит встретиться с Дхармой, но на путь к освобождению в этой жизни - далеко не все. Собственно, с осмысления т.н. "драгоценного человеческого рождения" начинается описание буддийского пути во всех текстах тибетской традиции и, думаю, другие традиции согласятся с этим подходом.

----------

Aion (20.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (20.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть общее между буддизмом и секулярными благими созиданиями, но буддизм этим не ограничивается.

Есть общее между буддизмом и достижениями сфер сверхчеловеческих, както Божеств камалоки или языческие античные Божества, но буддизм этим не ограничивается.

Есть общее между буддизмом и свершениями  Святых, Йогинов, Богов рупа и арупа, но буддизм этим не ограничивается.
В соответствии с буддизмом всё  это также называется "мирское", хотя это не в том плане как мирское относящееся к миру людей, в западной культуре это то что будет скорее названо - душевным, духовным, Божественным ...
Но это не обязательно арйанское(или как переводят "благородное") с позиций Будд Дхармы, а например Арйа будь он даже простым человеком типа селюком или работягой - имеет постижение того-что-просто-вне-всего-этого, имеет прикосновение к такому что просто в стороне от всей этой суеты(причём не только от суеты человеческой, но и рупа и арупа)
Это уже специфическое буддийское.

----------


## ДимаБ

> Любые классы существ имеют шанс на благоприятное рождение в следующей жизни, что позволит встретиться с Дхармой


Так это же не грин карта, которую существо выигрывает в лотерею ) Должно быть правильное намерение. А чтобы его зародить нужен пример. Для животных, это - самое сильное и ловкое животное в их стае. Лишь это - и их "драгоценности" и "путь", ничего другого они не поймут.

----------


## ДимаБ

Пусть только христиане, если тут таковые есть, не подумают, что я их сравниваю с животными. Для равновесия приведу другой пример: в мире небес боги испытывают любовь и радость, в отличие от начинающих земных буддистов, часть которых идёт по формальному пути служения в доме гуру, чтобы получить благоприятной кармы для следующего рождения ))

----------


## Руфус

> если каждое из этих состояний ущербно или неполно (половинно), то что же представляет собою мудрость целостная ("огромная") и кто является её обладателем?


Целостная мудрость это физика, химия, биология, математика, геометрия, язык; учение об энергиях, тонких мирах, учение о сознании. То есть целостная мудрость включает в себя все, познание всего мира видимого и невидимого.

Обладателем является Творец.

----------


## Alex

Творца нет  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2020)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Целостная мудрость это физика, химия, биология, математика, геометрия, язык; учение об энергиях, тонких мирах, учение о сознании. То есть целостная мудрость включает в себя все, познание всего мира видимого и невидимого.
> 
> Обладателем является Творец.


В буддизме эти все частные "мудрости" избыточны...
Уже хотя бы потому, что они -- не высшая (т.е. интуитивная мудрость), а рассудочное знание, не избавляющее от пребывания в сансаре (колесе смертей и рождений).
Но в общем ничего странного, что, как ни совмещали, а всё одно упёрлись даже не в христ-во, а в монотеизм.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так это же не грин карта, которую существо выигрывает в лотерею ) Должно быть правильное намерение. А чтобы его зародить нужен пример. Для животных, это - самое сильное и ловкое животное в их стае. Лишь это - и их "драгоценности" и "путь", ничего другого они не поймут.


Именно поэтому из нижних миров нелегко выбраться. Помогает только то, что 1) изредка встречаются будды, которые перерождаются в нижних мирах специально, чтобы донести Дхарму понятным образом и 2) у всех существ есть долгая история перерождений во всех шести мирах, и иногда бывает, созревают привычки и условия из прошлых жизней, позволяющие накопить заслуги.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2020)

----------


## Aion

> Обладателем является Творец.


Серьёзно?

----------


## ДимаБ

> Помогает только то, что 1) изредка встречаются будды, которые перерождаются в нижних мирах специально, чтобы донести Дхарму понятным образом


Вот, а мир людей следует делить на подмиры. Одно дело Будда для монахов и философов, которые проводят свои дни в практиках и учениях и совсем другое - каких-то работяг-орков, которые хотят только напиться, подраться и в вальхаллу )
Мир муровья и синего кита совершенно разные, они и не подозревают о существовании друг друга, разные инструменты интерпретации.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот, а мир людей следует делить на подмиры. Одно дело Будда для монахов и философов, которые проводят свои дни в практиках и учениях и совсем другое - каких-то работяг-орков, которые хотят только напиться, подраться и в вальхаллу )
> Мир муровья и синего кита совершенно разные, они и не подозревают о существовании друг друга, разные инструменты интерпретации.


Ну вот, существа разные, люди разные - в том числе и с разными целями и разными возможностями.
И разные Учения для разных людей - имеют и разные цели и разные методы.
И даже в буддизме есть разные методы для разных целей.
Это не плохо.

Так например, по словам одного тайского ачарйи, он бывал рад когда после его учений в  районах проживания контрабандистов - люди хотябы переставали стрелять друг в друга, а находили другие способы решения возникающих вопросов.

Да и для вполне добропорядочных людей Будда давал учения и просто о том как хорошо прожить эту жизнь и получить хорошее послесмертие.
Напр.  Сигаловада сутта В таких известных наставлениях для мирян Вы не найдёте учений о нирване. И они не подходят например для бхикшу стремящихся к нирване.

Учения ставящие разные цели и использующие соответствующие этим целям методы - в их реализации вполне могут и к разным целям приводить.

----------


## Абхиван

> Творца нет


Творца чего нет? В христианстве творцом нашего мира является человек, а не Бог. Мир, созданный Богом, был " хорош весьма ", а наш мир весьма плох. Человек воспринимает мир, в котором он сейчас живет, посредством органов чувств " кожаных риз ", которые на человека одел Бог после грехопадения человека. После изгнания Адама из рая Бог проклял Землю и обрек человека на тяжкое и мучительное существование. Точнее, человек сам себя обрек на тяжкое и мучительное существования своими ошибочными действиями. Так что различия между христианством и буддизмом в вопросе творения мира не очень большие и существенные. К тому же, в буддизме, в частности, в Ати-йоге, Творец тоже есть - " Царь всетворящий ".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К тому же, в буддизме, в частности, в Ати-йоге, Творец тоже есть - " Царь всетворящий ".


Так "Раджа\гьялпо всетворящий" это вроде - ум каждого существа
А не некий отдельный от всего сущего Творец Всёсотворивший

(навсяк случай: творцов, как и творчество - не отрицаю, но например даже индийский Ишвара - не творит существ или элементы из которых творит)

----------


## Абхиван

> Так "Раджа\гьялпо всетворящий" это вроде - ум каждого существа
> А не некий отдельный от всего сущего Творец Всёсотворивший
> 
> (навсяк случай: творцов, как и творчество - не отрицаю)


Нет. Не " каждого существа ". Царем всетворящим там назван ум просветленного существа. В буддизме есть просветленное существо, которое никогда не заблуждалось. Например, Ади-Будда из Калачакра-тантры или Самантабхадра из Ати-йоги. Их, конечно, нельзя сравнивать и сопоставлять с сансарными живыми существами, и называть их " просветленными существами " тоже нельзя, но и у христиан Святая Троица - не человек. Принципиальное различие между буддизмом и христианством заключается, пожалуй, в том, что касается связи человека и Бога или изначального Будды. В буддизме человек становится Буддой, познавая Дхармакаяю Будды и познавая природу Будды, а в христианстве падший человек становится богом, точнее, сыном Божьим по благодати, а не по сущности. То есть в христианстве, в отличии от буддизма, отсутствует возможность познания человеком природы ( сущности ) Бога. Человек там становится сыном Божьим, познавая благодать Бога, т.е. познавая нетварные энергии Бога, которые можно соотнести с Самбхогакайей Будды. А если принять во внимание тот факт, что Дхармакая Будды и Татхагатагарбха в буддизме тоже непознаваемы для заблуждающегося ума человека, то и это различие сводится к минимуму. Вопрос о познаваемости или непознаваемости сущности ( природы ) Бога умом Христа, который обретает человек, избавляясь от грехов и греховных страстей, в христианском богословии не разработан. Возможность обретения человеком Христова ума в христианстве постулируется. Такое обретение - это суть христианского становления. Только здесь надо уточнить, что ум Христов - это человеческий ум Христа, чистый, не заблуждающийся, но обретенный Им в результате воплощения. То есть, говоря буддийским языком, можно сказать, что Иисус Христос родился, будучи просветленным, как Прахеваджра ( Гараб Дордже ) из Ати-йоги ( Дхогчена ) или как Гуру Ринпоче, правда, последний родился чудесным образом без родителей, а у Иисуса Христа и у Прахеваджры не было только отца ( мать-девственница у них у обоих  была ).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет. Не " каждого существа ". Царем всетворящим там назван ум просветленного существа. В буддизме есть просветленное существо, которое никогда не заблуждалось. Например, Ади-Будда из Калачакра-тантры или Самантабхадра из Ати-йоги. .


Из имеющихся наставлений о понимании Ади Будды - с Вами не согласен.
_Ади_ Будда (рассматриваемый как существо, а не символически(что также рассматривается)) это _Первый_ Будда (или как ещё говорят _первый_ ""просветлённый мастер\учитель") о передаче от которого имеются сведения в той или иной линии передачи учений уровня Махамудры (Дзокчэн и т.п.) - предшествующий более  исторически известному Учителю данной линии передачи.
Ади Будда не значит, что данное Существо всегда во все прошлые периоды было Буддой, когда то в более отдалённые периоды Оно было обычным существом.
Да и в разных линиях передач, ади будды этих линий - это вполне могут быть разные существа.

Это в индуизме есть особенный Ишвара, который всегда(в прямом абсолютном смысле  слова "всегда") был всезнающим. Но и такой Ишвара не является ВсеВсёТворцом, так как всегда существовали и другие существа и элементы - которыми он управляет и которыми наслаждается и из которых творит.

----------


## Абхиван

> Из имеющихся наставлений о понимании Ади Будды - с Вами не согласен.
> _Ади_ Будда (рассматриваемый как существо, а не символически(что также рассматривается)) это _Первый_ Будда (или как ещё говорят _первый_ ""просветлённый мастер\учитель") о передаче от которого имеются сведения в той или иной линии передачи учений уровня Махамудры (Дзокчэн и т.п.) - предшествующий более  исторически известному Учителю данной линии передачи.
> Ади Будда не значит, что данное Существо всегда во все прошлые периоды было Буддой, когда то в более отдалённые периоды Оно было обычным существом.
> Да и в разных линиях передач, ади будды этих линий - это вполне могут быть разные существа.
> 
> Это в индуизме есть Ишвара, который всегда(в прямом абсолютном смысле  слова "всегда") был всезнающим. Но и такой Ишвара не является ВсеВсёТворцом, так как всегда существовали и другие существа и элементы - которыми он управляет и которыми наслаждается и из которых творит.


У меня было написано: " Ади-Будда из Калачакра тантры ". В этой тантре Ади-Будда - это изначальный Будда, никогда не бывший заблуждающимся человеком.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет. Не " каждого существа ". Царем всетворящим там назван ум просветленного существа.


Тогда придётся признать, что и нарак творится умом просветлённого существа.

----------


## Alex

> Нет. Не "каждого существа ". Царем всетворящим там назван ум просветленного существа. В буддизме есть просветленное существо, которое никогда не заблуждалось. Например... или Самантабхадра из Ати-йоги.


 :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.02.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (21.02.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2020)

----------


## Абхиван

> Тогда придётся признать, что и нарак творится умом просветлённого существа.


" Нарак творится " кармическим видением соответствующих существ. Или у Вас мир и его объекты существуют без соответствующих наблюдателей, обладающих соответствующим сознанием? Нарака у Вас самосущее бытие?

----------


## Абхиван

> 


А Вы следующее предложение из моего комментария прочитайте: " Их, конечно, нельзя сравнивать и сопоставлять с сансарными живыми существами, и называть их " просветленными существами " тоже нельзя, но и у христиан Святая Троица - не человек. "

----------


## Alex

> А Вы следующее предложение из моего комментария прочитайте: "Их, конечно, нельзя сравнивать и сопоставлять с сансарными живыми существами, и называть их "просветленными существами" тоже нельзя, но и у христиан Святая Троица - не человек"


 :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:  :Facepalm:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня было написано: " Ади-Будда из Калачакра тантры ". В этой тантре Ади-Будда - это изначальный Будда, никогда не бывший заблуждающимся человеком.


У Вас было написано не только о Калачакра тантре. Да и перед этим Вы ссылались на Кунджед Гьялпо - Тантру Дзокчэна. 

Касаемо же Учений Калачакры - то практически ничего не могу сказать, в силу слишком малого малого знакомства(да и скорее даже, почти - незнакомства) мной с данной системой Тантр.
Практически тоже и по христианству, но кмк. то что Вы пишите о христианстве, это не имеет аналогов ни в Католической ни в Восточных Церквях, ни в новых протестанских. Хотя могу ошибаться.

----------


## Абхиван

> У Вас было написано не только о Калачакра тантре. Да и перед этим Вы ссылались на Кунджед Гьялпо - Тантру Дзокчэна. 
> 
> Касаемо же Учений Калачакры - то практически ничего не могу сказать, в силу слишком малого малого знакомства(да и скорее даже, почти - незнакомства) мной с данной системой Тантр.
> Практически тоже и по христианству, но кмк. то что Вы пишите о христианстве(не только сейчас), это не имеет аналогов ни в Католической ни в Восточных Церквях, ни в новых протестанских. Хотя конечно могу ошибаться.


Ади-Будду я упомянул только один раз, и только в контексте Калачакра-тантры.

Что касается моих рассуждений о сущности ( природе ) Бога, о нетварных энергиях Бога, об усыновлении Богом человека, - это каноническое ( догматическое ) православное учение. То есть " в Восточных Церквях " это есть. Что касается творения мира, то откройте книгу Бытия и прочитайте первые главы.

А знаете, чем буддисты похожи на христиан, а христиане на буддистов? Многие христиане буддистов считают дураками, а буддисты - христиан.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ади-Будду я упомянул только один раз, и только в контексте Калачакра-тантры.
> 
> Что касается моих рассуждений о сущности ( природе ) Бога, о нетварных энергиях Бога,* об усыновлении Богом человека*, - это каноническое ( догматическое ) православное учение. То есть " в Восточных Церквях " это есть. Что касается творения мира, то откройте книгу Бытия и прочитайте первые главы.


Вот это имею ввиду, как и то что человек становиться Сыном Бога - тоесть по сути Личностью из Троицы равной Христу.

и из Ваших предыдущих сообщений по очерёдности написанного:



> К тому же, в буддизме, в частности, в Ати-йоге, Творец тоже есть - " Царь всетворящий ".





> Нет. Не " каждого существа ". Царем всетворящим там назван ум просветленного существа. В буддизме есть просветленное существо, которое никогда не заблуждалось. *Например*, Ади-Будда из Калачакра-тантры и*ли Самантабхадра из Ати-йоги.*..
> В буддизме человек становится Буддой, познавая Дхармакаяю Будды и познавая природу Будды, а в христианстве падший человек становится богом, точнее, сыном Божьим по благодати, а не по сущности. То есть в христианстве, в отличии от буддизма, отсутствует возможность познания человеком природы ( сущности ) Бога. Человек там становится сыном Божьим, познавая благодать Бога, т.е. познавая нетварные энергии Бога, которые можно соотнести с Самбхогакайей Будды. А если принять во внимание тот факт, что Дхармакая Будды и Татхагатагарбха в буддизме тоже непознаваемы для заблуждающегося ума человека, то и это различие сводится к минимуму. Вопрос о познаваемости или непознаваемости сущности ( природы ) Бога умом Христа, который обретает человек, избавляясь от грехов и греховных страстей, в христианском богословии не разработан. Возможность обретения человеком Христова ума в христианстве постулируется. Такое обретение - это суть христианского становления.





> У меня было написано: " Ади-Будда из Калачакра тантры ". В этой тантре Ади-Будда - это изначальный Будда, никогда не бывший заблуждающимся человеком.

----------


## Alex

> Многие христиане буддистов считают дураками, а буддисты - христиан.


За всех буддистов не скажу, но я лично христиан дураками не считаю. Вернее, среди христиан есть люди самых разных интеллектуальных способностей: от очень умных людей до - да, дураков. Каково распределение по уровню интеллекта, сказать затрудняюсь, никогда этим не интересовался.

Однако христиане - все, от умников до дураков - придерживаются ложного воззрения. А если обнаруживают его ложность и стараются как-то скорректировать, то перестают быть христианами. И ничего в этом ужасного нет - не стоит стараться быть вежливым, называя черное белым.

----------


## Абхиван

> Вот это имею ввиду, как и то что человек становиться Сыном Бога - тоесть по сути Личностью из Троицы равной Христу.
> 
> и из Ваших предыдущих сообщений по очерёдности написанного:


Нет. Не становится равным Христу и на это я указал в том своем комментарии. Иисус Христос - Сын Божий по сущности ( по природе ), а безгрешный человек - сын Божий по благодати.

То, что Вы выделили жирным шрифтом, никак не опровергает мои слова о том, что Ади-Будду я упоминал только в контексте Калачакра-тантры.

----------


## Абхиван

> Однако христиане - все, от умников до дураков - придерживаются ложного воззрения. А если обнаруживают его ложность и стараются как-то скорректировать, то перестают быть христианами. И ничего в этом ужасного нет - не стоит стараться быть вежливым, называя черное белым.


Так и буддисты тоже почти все -" от умников до дураков "- придерживаются ложного воззрения т.к. истинное воззрение выразить словами невозможно. У христиан по этому поводу даже возникло отдельное богословие - апофатическое. Катафатическое богословие - это прикладное воззрение, обусловленное богослужебной практикой. В христианской практике главное - это благодать, говоря буддийским языком, благословения линии преемственности. Проблем с ней ( с ними ) у православных христиан нет, а вот у буддистов, особенно, западных данная проблема имеется. Что толку оттачивать интеллектуальное воззрения и ни раз не попробовать на вкус истинное воззрение? Да, у многих христиан существуют проблемы с интеллектуальным воззрением, которые препятствуют им в деле приобщения к благодати Божией, но многие буддисты вообще лишены благодати, которая позволяет за очень короткое время пройти очень длинный путь, не обладая выдающимися способностями, интеллектуальными прежде всего. Как говорится: в одном месте прибудет - в другом убудет. Благодать, а не отточенное учение, развивает у христиан соответствующие способности. Им даром дается то, к чему буддисты ( не тантристы ) приходят, прилагая колоссальные усилия. Прилагают они эти усилия в соответствии с положениями своего буддийского воззрения. То есть воззрение для буддистов становится движителем, а у христиан им является благодать, поэтому они не очень сильно усердствуют в деле оттачивания воззрения. Доверие ( вера ) к Христу и к Его Церкви компенсирует им недостаток интеллектуального воззрения.

----------


## Aion

> Многие христиане буддистов считают дураками, а буддисты - христиан.


А некоторые буддисты - и других буддистов...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет. Не становится равным Христу и на это я указал в том своем комментарии. Иисус Христос - Сын Божий по сущности ( по природе ), а безгрешный человек - сын Божий по благодати.
> 
> То, что Вы выделили жирным шрифтом, никак не опровергает мои слова о том, что Ади-Будду я упоминал только в контексте Калачакра-тантры.


Есть ли где то и общедостоступный и авторитетный(если можно - в живой линии традиции понимания)  источник, где бы можно было узнать, что в соответствии с Калачакратантрой есть - просветленное существо, которое никогда не заблуждалось
?

(само понятие _Парам-Ади-Будда_ можно понимать и в более традиционном русле (например как у ув. Алекса Берзина) и тем более _Ади-Будда_ (так как это используется не только в Калачакра-тантре))

----------


## Абхиван

> Есть ли где то и общедостоступный и авторитетный источник, где бы можно было узнать, что в соответствии с Калачакра-тантрой есть - просветленное существо, которое никогда не заблуждалось
> ?
> 
> (само понятие Парам-Ади-Будда можно понимать и в более традиционном русле (например как у ув. Алекса Берзина) и тем более Ади-Будда(так как это используется не только в Калачакра-тантре))


Я уже писал, что словосочетание " просветленное существо " здесь не подходит. У меня было написано: " В этой тантре Ади-Будда - это изначальный Будда, никогда не бывший заблуждающимся человеком ". Что такое " изначальный Будда " достоверно может знать только тот, кто сам стал Буддой. О Боге ( до момента воплощения ) можно то же самое сказать. 

Один из общедоступных источников Вы уже сами назвали.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . 
> 
> Один из общедоступных источников Вы уже сами назвали.


Так там это уровень "ясного ума" каждого существа.

Что опять же противоречит всегда сохраняющемуся различию между Богом(даже если это Ипостась Бога Сына) и человеком в христианстве,.

----------


## Абхиван

> 1)Так там это уровень "ясного ума" каждого существа.
> 
> 2) Что опять же противоречит всегда сохраняющемуся различию между Богом(даже если это Ипостась Бога Сына) и человеком в христианстве,.


1) " Уровень "ясного ума" каждого существа " познает только Будда. Каждое существо может только рассуждать о наличии ума ясного света у каждого существа, но не может этот " ясный свет " распознать и использовать напрямую.

2) Да. В христианстве это различие существует. Оно и в буддизме существует: обычный заблуждающийся человек не есть Будда, и человек, ставший Буддой, не есть Ади-Будда.

----------


## Alex

(Думал было написать тут что-нибудь еще, а потом решил - да ну на фиг)

----------

Aion (21.02.2020)

----------


## Абхиван

Sergey, в христианстве есть краткая формула, выражающая суть обожения: " Бог стал человеком ( Богочеловеком ), чтобы человек стал богом ( сыном Божьим по благодати )."

----------


## Абхиван

> (Думал было написать тут что-нибудь еще, а потом решил - да ну на фиг)


Вы могли бы мне возразить или поправить меня, написав, что на относительном уровне есть истинные воззрения и ложные воззрения. Истинные воззрения на относительном уровне обусловлены местом и временем, т.е. они обусловлены состоянием умов тех, кто получает эти воззрения в данном месте и в данное время. Вот об этом виде обусловленности мы и могли бы поговорить.

----------


## Alex

Да ну на фиг. Время только терять.

----------


## Руфус

> Так и буддисты тоже почти все -" от умников до дураков "- придерживаются ложного воззрения т.к. истинное воззрение выразить словами невозможно. У христиан по этому поводу даже возникло отдельное богословие - апофатическое. Катафатическое богословие - это прикладное воззрение, обусловленное богослужебной практикой. В христианской практике главное - это благодать, говоря буддийским языком, благословения линии преемственности. Проблем с ней ( с ними ) у православных христиан нет, а вот у буддистов, особенно, западных данная проблема имеется. Что толку оттачивать интеллектуальное воззрения и ни раз не попробовать на вкус истинное воззрение? Да, у многих христиан существуют проблемы с интеллектуальным воззрением, которые препятствуют им в деле приобщения к благодати Божией, но многие буддисты вообще лишены благодати, которая позволяет за очень короткое время пройти очень длинный путь, не обладая выдающимися способностями, интеллектуальными прежде всего. Как говорится: в одном месте прибудет - в другом убудет. Благодать, а не отточенное учение, развивает у христиан соответствующие способности. Им даром дается то, к чему буддисты ( не тантристы ) приходят, прилагая колоссальные усилия. Прилагают они эти усилия в соответствии с положениями своего буддийского воззрения. То есть воззрение для буддистов становится движителем, а у христиан им является благодать, поэтому они не очень сильно усердствуют в деле оттачивания воззрения. Доверие ( вера ) к Христу и к Его Церкви компенсирует им недостаток интеллектуального воззрения.


Да согласен благодать играет роль, но и отточенное учение должно быть. Как говорят вера без дел мертва. И вера должна быть и дела (отточенное учение).

----------


## Абхиван

> Да согласен благодать играет роль, но и отточенное учение должно быть. Как говорят вера без дел мертва. И вера должна быть и дела (отточенное учение).


Отточенное вероучение - это важное вспомогательное средство, а цель и дела, приближающие человека к этой цели, - это обожение и воскресение для жизни вечной.

----------


## Абхиван

> С уровня где есть эти учения о уме - ум каждого существа и есть ум Будды. Невозможно ничего ни добавить ни убавить. Это всё тот же ум, каким он присущ вообще всем существам, каким он присущ становящимся Буддой, каким он присущ и Буддам. 
> Каждый Будда (а каждое существо которое Будда когдато было и обычным существом), когда первым начиная линии передаёт эти учения - Ади Будда. Нет никакой разницы в Постижении.
> 
> И хоть Будды, Махасаттвы, Арйа Бодхисаттвы и участвуют в возникновении каждого мирового цикла - но нет Единственной Причины Всего и Вся, нет Единого Творца Всего и Вся.
> Разве, что под таким творцом подразумевать ум каждого существа, но вряд ли христиане с этим согласятся, как и не согласятся с возможностью множетсва Сынов Бога - из которых через каждого можно прийти к Богу Отцу, это если понимать Троицу как аллегорию Трикая.


Из Ваших рассуждений следует, что между умом обычного заблуждающегося человека и умом Будды нет никакой разницы. Однако это не так. Ум обычного человека "творит" сансару, а ум Будды этого не делает. Ум Будды "творит" то, что воспринимает Будда.

"Нет никакой разницы в Постижении."(с)

Говоря о различиях между Ади-Буддой и другими Буддами, я вел речь не о различиях в их постижениях, а о различиях в их существовании и несуществовании. Повторю еще раз: "Ади-Будда - это изначальный Будда, никогда не бывший заблуждающимся человеком ".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Повторю еще раз: "Ади-Будда - это изначальный Будда, никогда не бывший заблуждающимся человеком ".


Но вот я хорошо посмотрел у того же уважаемого Алекса Берзина - нет там такого.

Изначально всеведующее Существо (а раз пишите Будда с большой буквы и противопоставляете с человеком(существом) то у Вас речь о существе) которое всегда было таким и никогда не было заблуждающимся существом, это - индуистский особый Ишвара (особый Атман, особый Пуруша и т.п.)
В христианстве тоже Бог хоть и Триедин, но он -  Личность, такое вот особое Существо. Как например Вишну в трёх Ипостасях. 
Но для христиан будет большой ересью, если например признать множество Бога Сына, и чтоб через каждого такого Нирманакаю можно было прийти к Богу Отцу. Как страшной ересью будет и множество соТворцов и т.д.

----------


## Абхиван

Нет. Слово " существо " здесь не подходит. Я уже об этом писал. Будда, тем более, изначальный Будда - Ади-Будда - это тайна для обычного человека. Называть тайну существом негоже. Сравнивать Ади-Будду с Ишварой индуистов тоже негоже. Сутрам о Татхагате предшествовали сутры второго поворота колеса Дхармы - сутры, излагающие учение о пустоте и пустотности всех дхарм. Индуисты создают концепции об Ишваре, не имея постижения пустоты и пустотности, поэтому их построения - пустые умозрительные спекуляции, типичные для языческого мировоззрения. На Западе у платоников и неоплатоников были подобные построения, касающиеся Демиурга.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет. Слово " существо " здесь не подходит. Я уже об этом писал. Будда, тем более, изначальный Будда - Ади-Будда - это тайна для обычного человека. Называть тайну существом негоже.


Будда - либо существо либо некий символизм.
По Алексу Берзину: парам-ади-будда системы Калачакры это "ясный ум" присущий каждому существу.
Вы же строите высказывание, как будто Вы говорите о существе, именно в таком смысле, чтоб (извиняюсь): подогнать парам-ади-будда под христианское понимание Бога - который у христиан именно, что Личность (хоть и Триединая)

(и если о чёмто пишется, то смысл потом это прятать за "тайна")

----------


## Абхиван

> Будда - либо существо либо некая абстракция. 
> По Алексу Берзину: парам-ади-будда системы Калачакры это "ясный ум" присущий каждому существу.
> Вы же строите высказывание, как будто Вы говорите о существе, именно в таком смысле, чтоб (извиняюсь): подогнать парам-ади-будда под христианское понимание Бога - который у христиан именно Личность (хоть и Триединая)
> 
> (и если о чёмто пишется, то смысл потом это прятать за "тайна")


Чтобы эту тайну попытаться раскрыть. Калачакра-тантра предоставляет такую возможность. Она - единственная тантра, йидам которой связан с Ади-Буддой. "Ясный ум", Дхармакая и даже четвертое тело Будды, которые Вы с таким же успехом можете назвать "парам-ади-буддой", есть во всех высших тантрах, а отождествление божества Калачакры, которое демонстрировал Будда Шакьямуни царю Сучандре и его свите, с Ади-Буддой существует только в Калачакра-тантре.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Тут либо, типа в буддизме гдето спрятана всемогущая Личность Бога (а это противоречит всем постулатам буддизма, не Бог как таковое противоречит, а именно вот такая вот Всемогущая Личность Изначального ЕдиноВсеВсяТворца, это именно то что опровергали в Тибете в бытность там христианских миссионеров) 

Либо например в христианстве под Троицей подразумевается Трикая (что противоречит Христианству, так как например Христос единственная третья Ипостась Бога и - только через Него и т.п.)

----------


## Абхиван

> Тут либо, типа в буддизме гдето спрятана всемогущая Личность Бога (а это противоречит всем постулатам буддизма, не Бог как таковое противоречит, а именно вот такая вот Всемогущая Личность ЕдиноВсеВсяТворца, это именно то что опровергали в Тибете в бытность там христианских миссионеров) 
> Либо например в христианстве под Троицей подразумевается Трикая (что противоречит Христианству)


А разве Татхагата - не Личность? По-моему, сутью всех сутр третьего поворота колеса Дхармы является учение о Личности. Учение " анатмавада " помогает людям избавиться от заблуждений, касающихся сансарной личности человека. Переносить его постулаты на учение о Татхагате из сутр третьего поворота колеса Дхармы нельзя. Личность Татхагаты отделяет от личности обычного человека буддийское учение о пустотности. Постижение пустотности устраняет все заблуждения, связанные с личностью человека, и позволяет говорить ( без слов ) о Личности Татхагаты.

Христианское учение о святой Троице вполне можно сопоставить с учением о Трикае Ади-Будды.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А разве Татхагата - не Личность? По-моему, сутью всех сутр третьего поворота колеса Дхармы является учение о Личности. Учение " анатмавада " помогает людям избавиться от заблуждений, касающихся сансарной личности человека. Переносить его постулаты на учение о Татхагате из сутр третьего поворота колеса Дхармы нельзя.
> 
> .


Татхагаты - личности.
Будды - существа.
Арья Бодхисаттвы и Махасаттвы - Сыновья(и Дочери) Будд, становящиеся Буддами

И вот эта вот множественность противоречит христианству. 
Это большая ересь для христиан. 




> Христианское учение о святой Троице вполне можно сопоставить с учением о Трикае Ади-Будды.


Можно, но например Нирманакая не единично, а множество Третьего Лица Троицы (Бога Сына) это для христиан ещё большая ересь.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Даже возможное в индуизме, типа Будда Шакйамуни - Аватара Вишну: невозможное с позиций христианства.
Как например и существа - которых Бог не творит: это невозможно с позиций христианства.

----------


## Абхиван

> Татхагаты - личности.
> 1)Будды - существа.
> Арья Бодхисаттвы и Махасаттвы - Сыновья(и Дочери) Будд
> И вот эта вот множественность противоречит христианству. 
> Это большая ересь для христиан. 
> 
> 2) Можно, но например Нирманакая не единично, а множество Третьего Лица Троицы (Бога Сына) это для христиан ещё большая ересь.


1) Не вижу никакого противоречия. Ведь, Ади-Будда один, так же, как и Бог у христиан. Другие Будды аналогичны сынам Божьим, т.е. аналогичны людям, которые стали сынами и дочерьми Бога.

2) Вы говорите о множественности Нирманакай одной Трикаи или Вы говорите вообще о Нирманакаях разных Будд? Если второе, то и здесь нет никакой ереси т.к. у каждого Будды или сына Божьего имеется своя Нирманакая и даже множество Нирманакай. Если первое, то Иисус Христос после воскресения являлся людям в разных обликах и обличиях так, что Его даже не узнавали.

----------


## Абхиван

> Даже возможное в индуизме, типа Будда Шакйамуни - Аватара Вишну: невозможное с позиций христианства.
> Как например и существа - которых Бог не творит: это невозможно с позиций христианства.


Я уже объяснял, чем языческий Бог Творец отличается от христианского Бога Творца и от Царя всетворящего буддистов.

----------


## Абхиван

> Даже возможное в индуизме, типа Будда Шакйамуни - Аватара Вишну: невозможное с позиций христианства.


Христиан не интересует вопрос, является ли Будда Шакьямуни аватаром Вишну. Они знают, что языческие боги воплощаются, но не воскресают. Иисус Христос воскрес, и это для них является доказательством того, что Христос не есть языческий бог.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я уже объяснял, чем языческий Бог Творец отличается от христианского Бога Творца и от Царя всетворящего буддистов.


Нет, необъяснили, иначе я бы перестал быть язычником(коим и являюсь с позиции христиан), а стал бы христианином.

И вот Вы снова берёте перевод названия буддийского текста и намекаете на знак равно с христианским Богом Творцом.
Не доверяете комментариям той передачи в которой этот текст передаётся, дайте его почитать образованному христианскому священнику или учёному теологу\богослову - и он Вам тоже самое скажет что и я Вам пишу и даже более.

По _парам ади будде_ Калачакры Тантр я также ничего не нашёл подтверждающего Ваши тезисы.

----------


## Абхиван

> Нет, необъяснили, иначе я бы перестал быть язычником(коим и являюсь с позиции христиан), а стал бы христианином.
> 
> И вот Вы снова берёте перевод названия буддийского текста и ставите знак равно с христианским Богом Творцом.
> Не доверяете комментариям той передачи в которой этот текст передаётся, дайте его почитать образованному христианскому священнику или учёному теологу\богослову - и он Вам тоже самое скажет что и я Вам пишу и даже более.
> 
> (по _парам ади будде_ Калачакры Тантр я также ничего не нашёл подтверждающего Ваши тезисы)


Буддист не может быть язычником. Язычество - это не обязательно многобожие. У индуистов есть очень возвышенные учения о единобожии, но тем не менее, они - язычники. В буддизме учение о пустоте исключает языческое мировоззрение. В христианстве такого, как в буддизме, учения о пустоте нет, но зато есть благословения и благодать того, кто знаете, что такое пустота, и есть плод этого знания - воскресение из мертвых.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддист не может быть язычником. Язычество - это не обязательно многобожие. У индуистов есть очень возвышенные учения о единобожии, но тем не менее, они - язычники. В буддизме учение о пустоте исключает языческое мировоззрение.


Индуизм мне конечно ближе, чем христианство. А то немногое, что знаю о Калачакра Тантре, как для меня - более близко именно индуизму.
Но я не утверждаю что можно быть и буддистом и индуистом.

Будучи буддистом - я именно язычник. (признаю, как многих Будд и Махасаттв Бодхисаттв, так и Божеств индо-буддийского пантеона, принимая окончательное прибежище в Буддах, Будд Дхарме и Арйах) 
И не боюсь этого и не стесняюсь этого.
Наиболее ближе к идеям Бога Творца из того что встречал в буддизме это ряд идей из текста (в русском переводе) Мириады Миров, авторства Джамгён Конгтрюла Ринпоче. 
Но любой христианский учёный скажет, что всё это, как и идеи соотнесения Трикая и Троицы, и тп. это - ширк (использую мусульманский термин, так как именно этот термин был использован образованным христианином с которым в последний раз общался по этим вопросам и он его специально использовал, чтоб дать понять насколько это тяжкая ересь и грех с позиций христиан - все вот такие вот наши подгонки)

----------


## Абхиван

> ....это - ширк (использую мусульманский термин, так как именно этот термин был использован образованным христианином с которым в последний раз общался по этим вопросам и он его специально использовал, чтоб дать понять насколько это тяжкая ересь и грех с позиций христиан - все вот такие вот наши подгонки)


Может быть, он просто допустил опечатку - хотел написать цирк, а получилось ширк. В глазах мусульманина каждый христианин является мушриком, т.е. носителем ширка, т.к. для мусульман Иисус Христос - пророк, а не Бог. Поклоняющийся пророку как Богу является мушриком. Используя мусульманский термин, Ваш "образованный христианин" должен был примерить его в первую очередь к себе. Скорее всего, Ваш собеседник был мусульманином, а не христианином. Короче, все смешалось ... люди, кони, язычники, миссионеры. Давайте на этом остановимся. Мы же - не миссионеры.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Может быть, он просто допустил опечатку - хотел написать цирк, а получилось ширк..


Вообщет общаться можно и в реале )

Вообщем, для христиан буддизм - многобожие. Именно вот то что мы можем както сравнивать с христианским Богом, или христианского Бога с этим.
Либо же - безбожие с признанием языческих божков, если не рассматривать то что что хоть както можно соотнести с понятием Бога христиан.

----------


## Абхиван

> Вообщет общаться можно и в реале )
> 
> Вообщем, для христиан буддизм - многобожие.


Значит, не цирк, а ширк. 
Да, для подавляющего большинства христиан буддисты - язычники. Некоторые добавляют: " лучшие из язычников ". Только не пойму, зачем Вы себя считаете язычником.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Значит, не цирк, а ширк. 
> Да, для подавляющего большинства христиан буддисты - язычники. Некоторые добавляют: " лучшие из язычников ". Только не пойму, зачем Вы себя считаете язычником.


Вопервых ничего не вижу в этом плохого.
Вовторых, хотябы для того, чтоб не самообманываться соотнося буддизм и христианство. И буддизм вполне может и без Христа, а любой вариант рассмотрения Христа или Бога с позиций буддизма - с позиций христианства будет многобожническим, языческим. 
Втретьих ещё и потому, что просто уважаю христиан и их учение, таких и такое - какие они и оно есть.

----------


## Александр С

Вообще, существовала целая мировая религия, такое совмещение провернувшая, хотя и на основе собственной догматики, - манихейство. Правда, все совмещенные были категорически против своего совмещения, зажали его в районе современного Синьцзяна, совместными усилиями истребили (тут еще им мусульмане помогли) и продолжили привычный "межрелигиозный диалог" друг с другом - с попеременным военным успехом :-) Сейчас, кстати, набирает популярность в узких кругах, переводятся тексты в большом количестве, образуются кружки и общины.


_Пророки этой религии: Мар Мани, Заратуштра, Будда Гаутама и Иисус._

----------


## Alex

Мой покойный дедушка был заядлым радиолюбителем (у него вообще руки были не то, что золотые, а платиновые; к сожалению, я этой черты не унаследовал). Все время что-то паял, скручивал, собирал, настраивал и т.д. Дома были залежи разнообразной технической литературы, в которой дедушка ориентировался, как рыба в воде.

И вот однажды (мне было лет шесть–семь, не больше) я решил нарисовать схему радиоприемника  :Smilie:  Поступил я просто: посмотрел в справочнике, из каких узлов он состоит, срисовал их схемы (я вообще не понимал, что они означают) и соединил их между собой. Получилось красиво.

Дедушка похвалил меня за старательность, но сказал, что — увы! — схема неправильная. "А что именно тут неправильно?" — спросил я. И вот тут дедушка завис.

Понимаете, вот тут похожая ситуация: чтобы разобрать и опровергнуть странные теории про "Святую Троицу Самантабхадру", "благодатное постижение пустоты", "воскресшего видьядхару Иисуса", надо тщательно разбирать все с самого начала и азов, потому что там, похоже, какой-то очень фундаментальный затык. А я не ваджрачарья и вообще кто я такой. К тому же вот такие умозрительные синкретические системы обладают свойством хорошо укореняться в уме — ясное дело, они много раз обдуманы, эмоционально обработаны и присвоены умом. Ну и неизбежно пришлось бы ссылаться на тексты тантр (Гухьягарбха-тантру, в первую очередь, но также и другие тексты Великого совершенства и комментарии), а я не считаю возможным делать это на открытом ресурсе.

Да — я в далеком прошлом христианин, был преподавателем в христианском высшем учебном заведении, с христианскими текстами и традицией знаком весьма неплохо, греческие тексты читаю в оригинале (этот абзац я чуть позже удалю).

И еще: все, что я написал в этой теме, не означает, что я как-то неприязненно отношусь к оппонентам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.02.2020)

----------


## Абхиван

> Понимаете, вот тут похожая ситуация: чтобы разобрать и опровергнуть странные теории про "Святую Троицу Самантабхадру", "благодатное постижение пустоты", "воскресшего видьядхару Иисуса", надо тщательно разбирать все с самого начала и азов, потому что там, похоже, какой-то очень фундаментальный затык.


Затыки мы разбирали еще в 2018 году в обсуждении темы "Буддизм и христианство и еще пару вопросов" 

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post811045

Там речь шла в основном о различиях, а здесь - о сходстве. Внедрять Христа в буддизм, как о том чуть выше написал Владимир Николаевич, а теперь и Вы, я не собирался, и ничего подобного не предлагал. Ни о каком синкретизме и искусственном синтезе разных религий я не помышляю. Мне интересно разбираться в сложных вопросам и находить на них ответы. Например, вопрос "почему в христианстве нет перевоплощений?" или вопрос " что или кто перевоплощается в буддизме? ", на мой взгляд, должны волновать каждого, кто хоть немного знаком с христианством и буддизмом. В том обсуждении, на которое я дал ссылку, эти вопросы, кстати, рассматривались. Темы, касающиеся взаимодействия Запада и Востока, буддизма и христианства, здесь поднимаются регулярно. Значит, есть причины к тому. Значит, надо разбираться с этими причинами, а не отмахиваться от них. Время сейчас такое, что Восток приходит на Запад, а Запад на Восток, принося с собой свои религиозные взгляды и мировоззренческие картины. То, что было естественным, - знание только своей одной единственной местной религии - сейчас перестает таковым быть.

----------


## Абхиван

> Вообще, существовала целая мировая религия, такое совмещение провернувшая, хотя и на основе собственной догматики, - манихейство.


Не было никогда такой религии, тем более, мировой. С момента зарождения этого учения оно было признано ересью. Со временем эта ересь стала мировой.

----------


## Александр С

Ага, "государственная ересь" Уйгурского каганата :-) Тут не в оценках дело - самою себя эта религия/ересь рассматривала именно как мировое учение. На мой взгляд, крайне интересный феномен именно с точки зрения синкретического потенциала.

----------


## Абхиван

> Ага, "государственная ересь" Уйгурского каганата :-) Тут не в оценках дело - самою себя эта религия/ересь рассматривала именно как мировое учение. На мой взгляд, крайне интересный феномен именно с точки зрения синкретического потенциала.


В гитлеровской Германии мистическое учение "Третий Рейх" было государственной идеологией. И что из этого? Мировых религий на Земле всего три: буддизм, христианство и ислам. К ним можно еще добавит иудаизм. Вот и все мировые религии.

----------


## Александр С

Да я же не против :-0

----------


## Асцелина

Вот что я не могу понять: в чём вообще смысл синкретизма, для чего люди этим занимаются? 

И кстати, про мировую синкретическую религию, снова упомяну бахаи. Возникло оно в 19 веке, реально претендует на мировой статус, храмы красивые отстраивают.
Будда Шакьямуни - как "явление Бога"! Вот это реально в голове не укладывается. А люди миллионами верят.

Стоит дополнить, что с точки зрения этики у бахаи стоит поучиться. Краеугольный камень этого учения - любовь к ближнему и равенство. Это замечательно. Но вот в плане метафизики - беда.
Да и история их пророков сомнительная... Одно время симпатизировала бахаи, потом углубилась совсем чуть-чуть - зашла на ютьюб - и узнала не самые приятные (лично мне) вещи про возникновение этой религии.
Если интересно...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот что я не могу понять: в чём вообще смысл синкретизма, для чего люди этим занимаются? 
> 
> И кстати, про мировую синкретическую религию, снова упомяну бахаи. Возникло оно в 19 веке, реально претендует на мировой статус, храмы красивые отстраивают.
> Будда Шакьямуни - как "явление Бога"! Вот это реально в голове не укладывается. А люди миллионами верят.


Это фсё из-за... невежества (как и фся сансара). : )
Если же серьёзно, то в той же Вики есть статья Религиозный синкретизм. Там всё -- по полочкам, с изрядным перечнем соответствующих религий, даже думать не надо: выбирай на свой фкус.

----------


## Александр С

ИМХО, нет не-синкретических религий - есть недоисследованные :-)

----------

Aion (23.02.2020), Владимир Николаевич (22.02.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ИМХО, нет не-синкретических религий - есть недоисследованные :-)


имхо: нет синкретических религий - есть недоисследованные ; )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ... Например, вопрос "почему в христианстве нет перевоплощений?" или вопрос " что или кто перевоплощается в буддизме? ", на мой взгляд, должны волновать каждого, кто хоть немного знаком с христианством и буддизмом. В том обсуждении, на которое я дал ссылку, эти вопросы, кстати, рассматривались. Темы, касающиеся взаимодействия Запада и Востока, буддизма и христианства, здесь поднимаются регулярно. Значит, есть причины к тому. Значит, надо разбираться с этими причинами, а не отмахиваться от них. Время сейчас такое, что Восток приходит на Запад, а Запад на Восток, принося с собой свои религиозные взгляды и мировоззренческие картины. То, что было естественным, - знание только своей одной единственной местной религии - сейчас перестает таковым быть.


Понимание чегото, это ведь различение этого

кмк., без различения это просто масса аморфных, выхолощенных от своей сути, уплощённых учений
когда всё одно и тоже и\или об одном и том же, нет ни богатства ни глубины ни возможностей ни ...

это как например _дхату_ называть _элементом,_ целые огромнейшие (а то и безграничные) разнородные "области", уплощаются до какихто _элементов_
или как например всё к физике сводить и т.п.

или простейший пример: 
заповедь Бога: не убий
совет Будды: не лишать жизни  или буддийский обет воздержания\отказа от данного вредоносного действия
при внешней схожести, это ведь в своей основе\корне и по своей сути - разное

----------


## Абхиван

> Вот что я не могу понять: в чём вообще смысл синкретизма, для чего люди этим занимаются?


А этим все занимаются, а не только бахаисты и прочие еретики и сектанты. Потому, что полноты недостает. Живя во времени, ее ( полноты ) всегда недостает. Ее и буддистам недостает. Был один поворот колеса Дхармы - Тхеравада. Оказалось мало. Еще два поворота нарисовалось. Была сутра. Оказалось мало. Ваджраяна нарисовалась. Была вначале Маха-йога. Оказалось мало. Ану и Ати - йоги нарисовались. Потом к этим старым школам новые ( сарма ) добавились.
Есть отцовские тантры. Оказывается мало. Их материнскими дополнить надо, а потом еще и недвойственными. Полнота и симметрия - это одно и то же. Все описанное выше происходило и происходит во времени. Есть фундаментальная теорема об СРТ-симметрии. Время ( Т ) будет течь пока нарушены С, Р, и СР - симметрии. Время остановится, когда будет достигнута полная СР-симметрия. С-симметрия - это зарядовое сопряжение ( четность ), Р-симметрия - это пространственная ( зеркальная ) симметрия. СРТ-симметрия применима не только в отношении микромира. Отцовские и материнские тантры, о которых я писал чуть выше, - это тоже пример С-симметрии. Например, буддизм находится в состоянии развития или деградации, потому что не обретена полная СР-симметрия. Человек, прошедший весь буддийский пути и ставший Буддой, свое становление, т.е. развитие во времени, прекращает. Он обретает полноту реализации ( достижение нирваны - это еще не полнота ). Полнота - это симметричность. Для достижения абсолютной полноты ( и симметричности ) реализации, которая будет охватывать все человечество, я думаю, одного буддизма будет недостаточно. Конструкция духовного становления всего человечества должна включить в себя все мировые религии. И эта конструкция должна стать полностью СР-симметричной, тогда время ( Т ) остановится и духовное становление человечества завершится. Побуждения к истинному синкретизму, думаю, исходят отсюда. Тот, кто попытается создать религиозный синкретизм раньше времени, принесет вред. Упомянутые в этом обсуждении манихейство и бахаизм - тому примеры.

----------


## Shus

> А этим все занимаются, а не только бахаисты и прочие еретики и сектанты. Потому, что полноты недостает. Живя во времени, ее ( полноты ) всегда недостает. Ее и буддистам недостает. Был один поворот колеса Дхармы - Тхеравада. Оказалось мало. Еще два поворота нарисовалось. Была сутра. Оказалось мало. Ваджраяна нарисовалась. Была вначале Маха-йога. Оказалось мало. Ану и Ати - йоги нарисовались. Потом к этим старым школам новые ( сарма ) добавились.
> Есть отцовские тантры. Оказывается мало. Их материнскими дополнить надо, а потом еще и недвойственными.....


Если об изменениях в буддизме, то это - многовековая эволюция религии вслед за изменениями политико-социальной и этнической структуры общества. Все естественно, натурально и рождено в длительных муках в целях выживания и в ответ на запросы окружающего социума.
А современные "синкретические религии" - это быстрая (по историческим меркам) синтетика. Отсюда, наверное, и проблемы восприятия.


P.S. Кстати, девятичастная ниньгмапинская классификация очень точно отражает эту эволюцию. Против каждого класса можно смело ставить даты возникновения каждого типа учений/текстов и их изначальное именование.

----------


## Асцелина

> Был один поворот колеса Дхармы - Тхеравада.


Не совсем. тхеравада - одна из школ хинаяны. Там тоже была куча расколов и разночтений, просто тхеравада - единственная "выжившая"  :Smilie:  Но что она базируется на т.н. "первом повороте", шравакаяне - это так.
То есть я к тому, что "первый поворот" - это далеко не только тхеравада, да и вообще тхеравада в _современном виде_ сформировалась, как мне кажется, относительно недавно.
Вообще правда жалко, что информации о других хинаянских школах довольно мало. Я что-то вразумительное читала только про сарвастиваду.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> .
> Вообще правда жалко, что информации о других хинаянских школах довольно мало. Я что-то вразумительное читала только про сарвастиваду.


Базово Хинаяна  изучается в классическом индийском буддизме сохранённом в Тибете.
Особенно это глубоко изучается в образовании _геше_ Гелук. 
На основе Праманаватрики с помощью дуйра и лориг изучается мировИдение слушателей Сутр Агам(аналог на пали: Сутты Никай) времён Будды. Здесь вот, если есть стремление в это погрузиться и более осознанно читать древнее Слово с позиций мировИдения в контексте которого Оно произносилось, можете например немного глубже ознакомиться:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post781778
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post784212
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post818585

Также изучается Абхидхарма Хинаяны на основе Абхидхармакоша бхашья ( Abhidharmakośabhāsya ) 

Всё это закладывает основы и даёт необходимый понятийный аппарат уже для понимания Сутр Праджняпарамиты (Абхидхармы Махаяны), а также методологии Пути Бодхисаттв, и т.д.
И всё это какраз те азы и основы, без которых и появляются новые прочтение уже в свете совсем другой культуры, мировИдения и мировоззрения. То без чего и возникают и будут возникать всякие этакие непонятки, как в этой теме форума, так и во многих других.

В практическом плане возможно будут интересны  первый, второй и четвёртый тома Ламрима Дже Цонкапы. По сути и упорядоченно охватывающие практически всю практику Хинаяны
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/buddhism/lamrim/
(по ссылке найдёте внизу списка)

----------


## Абхиван

> Если об изменениях в буддизме, то это - многовековая эволюция религии вслед за изменениями политико-социальной и этнической структуры общества. Все естественно, натурально и рождено в длительных муках в целях выживания и в ответ на запросы окружающего социума.
> А современные "синкретические религии" - это быстрая (по историческим меркам) синтетика. Отсюда, наверное, и проблемы восприятия.
> 
> 
> P.S. Кстати, девятичастная ниньгмапинская классификация очень точно отражает эту эволюцию. Против каждого класса можно смело ставить даты возникновения каждого типа учений/текстов и их изначальное именование.


Да. Вы правы. Поэтому я и написал: " Тот, кто попытается создать религиозный синкретизм раньше времени, принесет вред. Упомянутые в этом обсуждении манихейство и бахаизм - тому примеры ", а ранее: " Ни о каком синкретизме и искусственном синтезе разных религий я не помышлял ". Искусственный синтез разных религий подразумевает создание нового вероучения или новой Дхармы. Я же пишу о естественном духовном «вызревании», становлении в рамках своей религии в условиях взаимодействия культур Востока и Запада. Я не предлагал внедрять элементы христианства в буддизм или буддизма в христианство. Достаточно того, что буддизм пришел на Запад, а христианство на Восток. Практикующий буддист не сможет стать полноценным христианином. Он не сможет принимать участие в таинствах христианской Церкви, не нарушая каноны Церкви, и христианин не сможет стать практикующим буддистом без отлучения от Церкви. Но и в христианстве, и в буддизм существуют возможности для взаимного приобщения. Святые отцы христианской Церкви писали, что в будущем люди будут причащаться тела и крови Христа через одно только лицезрение. Духовно развитый, зрелый буддист не лишен такой возможности, и духовно развитый, зрелый христианин может принять буддийское прибежище в своем собственном уме и стать практиком, скажем, Ати-йоги ( Дзогчена ), которая не связана с буддийской тантрой и сутрой. То есть естественный синтез разных религий подразумевает духовную зрелость, а не создание искусственной синкретической религии. В существующих доктринах и буддизма, и христианства уже существуют возможности для естественного синтеза. Просто нужно будет правильно расставить акценты, перенеся внимание с доктрин, доминирующих на начальных стадиях развития религии, на доктрины, используемые на конечных стадиях ее развития. В христианстве доктрины конечной стадии содержатся в Евангелии от Иоанна, а в буддизме такими доктринами являются учения уровня Махамудры ( сутры и тантры ), Ати-йоги ( Дзогчена ) и поздних недвойственных тантр таких как Гухьягарбха-тантра и Калачакра-тантра.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2020)

----------


## Абхиван

> Не совсем. тхеравада - одна из школ хинаяны. Там тоже была куча расколов и разночтений, просто тхеравада - единственная "выжившая"  Но что она базируется на т.н. "первом повороте", шравакаяне - это так.
> То есть я к тому, что "первый поворот" - это далеко не только тхеравада, да и вообще тхеравада в _современном виде_ сформировалась, как мне кажется, относительно недавно.
> Вообще правда жалко, что информации о других хинаянских школах довольно мало. Я что-то вразумительное читала только про сарвастиваду.


Если замена слова "тхеравада" на слово "хинаяна" Вас не оскорбляет, то я готов произвести такую замену. Правда, по сути дела она ничего не изменит. И тхеравада, и вся хинаяна исповедует только сутры, содержащиеся в первом повороте колеса Дхармы, т.е. в "шравакаяне", как Вы написали. ( Вы, вообще, используете махаянскую терминологию ).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ... недвойственных тантр таких как Гухьягарбха-тантра и Калачакра-тантра.


извиняюсь, но вопрос немного к прошлому когдатошнему нашему разговору:

Так, в Вашей линии передачи, система Калачакра относится всётаки к недвойственным или к материнским(а то прошлый раз чуть в этом не убедили)
?

----------


## Абхиван

> извиняюсь, но вопрос немного к прошлому когдатошнему нашему разговору:
> 
> Так, в Вашей линии передачи, система Калачакра относится всётаки к недвойственным или материнским(а то прошлый раз чуть в этом не убедили)
> ?


Калачакра-тантра - это недвойственная тантра. Гелугпинцы называют ее материнской, потому что она имеет некоторые признаки материнских тантр, впрочем, и Гухьягарбха-тантра имеет признаки отцовских тантр. Если бы гелугпинцы ее практиковали, то они назвали бы ее отцовской тантрой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.02.2020)

----------


## Абхиван

Небольшое дополнение к моему сообщению 512-му:
Пример естественного религиозного синтеза и синкретизма в буддизме уже имеется; среди 84-х махасиддхов есть те, которые были натхами. И у натхов в числе их учителей есть буддисты. Ни те, ни другие своих религиозных доктрин и учений не поменяли. Просто они были духовно зрелыми практиками, и это позволило им прийти к религиозному синтезу, а сложные обстоятельства их к этому подтолкнули.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если замена слова "тхеравада" на слово "хинаяна" Вас не оскорбляет, то я готов произвести такую замену. Правда, по сути дела она ничего не изменит. И тхеравада, и вся хинаяна исповедует только сутры, содержащиеся в первом повороте колеса Дхармы, т.е. в "шравакаяне", как Вы написали. ( Вы, вообще, используете махаянскую терминологию ).


А если речь о Учениях сохранённых в Тибете, то применительно к Первому Повороту и надо писать - Хинаяна.  (или напр.: общее с Хинаяной, если речь идёт о практике Махаяны)

Во второй половине прошлого века авторитетными буддийскими держателями тибетских линий Дхармы было принято решение о неадекватности отождествления и называния Тхеравады - Хинаяной.
Но это никак не значит, что Учения Хинаяны сохранённые в Тибете следует называть Тхеравада, чем уже бывает грешат) молодое поколение и издательства - употребляя и даже заменяя гденипопадя Хинаяна на Тхеравада.

----------

Асцелина (24.02.2020)

----------


## Абхиван

> А если речь о Учениях сохранённых в Тибете, то применительно к Первому Повороту и надо писать - Хинаяна.
> 
> Во второй половине прошлого века авторитетными буддийскими держателями тибетский линий Дхармы было принято решение о неадекватности отождествления и называния Тхеравады - Хинаяной.
> Но это никак не значит, что Учения Хинаяны сохранённые в Тибете следует называть Тхеравада, чем уже бывает грешат) молодое поколение и издательства - употребляя и даже заменяя гденипопадя Хинаяна на Тхеравада.


Да. Хинаяна, на мой взгляд, правильнее будет, но тхеравадины обижаются, что их причисляют к малой колеснице.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да. Хинаяна, на мой взгляд, правильнее будет, но тхеравадины обижаются, что их причисляют к малой колеснице.


Одним из аргументов вышеупомянутого решения было то, что в Тхераваде (буддизме ЮВА) есть учения и других уровней, а не только основополагающей Хинаяны.
Отсюда и по ряду других причин именно Тхераваду неадекватно называть Хинаяна, а тхеравадинов причислять к хина яне.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Небольшое дополнение к моему сообщению 512-му:
> Пример естественного религиозного синтеза и синкретизма в буддизме уже имеется; среди 84-х махасиддхов есть те, которые были натхами. И у натхов в числе их учителей есть буддисты. Ни те, ни другие своих религиозных доктрин и учений не поменяли. Просто они были духовно зрелыми практиками, и это позволило им прийти к религиозному синтезу, а сложные обстоятельства их к этому подтолкнули.


Среди 84-х махасиддхов все были _натхами_

Само понятие (или может: эпитет) _натха_ (значит чтото типа: ""хранитель, защитник"" но имеет определённый смыловой оттенок отличающий от напр. _пала_) вполне исконно буддийское. Так принято называть например Арйа Бодхисаттв Махасаттв (сохраняющих Учения Будд, напр. Манджунатха (Манджушри)), или Махасаттв в будущем проявящим Ануттара Самбодхи в этом "благом периоде" (в этом плане ""хранитель защитник"" ) например Майтрея натха (в Тхераваде также но на пали: Меттея натх) и вообщем Бодхисаттв (также ведь ""хранители, защитники" мира)
Даже в Индии в ряде нынешних индуских патхов, например патхе Тары есть сохранённые истории о основании именно буддийскими натхами, а в тех же странах Тхеравады (напр. Бирма) всё ещё есть то что западный ум называет "культ" натхов. ...

Просто историография буддийская отличается от историографии индуистской, так например Джецюн Таранатха пишет что натхи линии Горакша до прихода тюрок были буддистами, а затем приняли Ишвару.
А так уж случилось, что Запад с восточными учениями сначала познакомился через современный индуизм, да и плюс сохранена вот эта линия в современной натха-самрадайа хоть уже и какбы индуистской  но имеющее отличное от классических даршан вИдение и понимание по разным традиционным для всего индийского вопросам, вполне соответствующее именно вИдению Махамудры и пониманию тех вопросов,

 но с Ишварой 
(имхо: хотя как по мне, та же классика Гуру йоги, а первый(ади) [в данной линии]"просветлённый"(будда)(причём вполне возможно и образ собирательный) - обучающий уже исторически известного Гуру - Ишвара)

----------


## Абхиван

> Среди 84-х махасиддхов все были _натхами_
> 
> Само понятие (или может: эпитет) _натха_ (значит чтото типа: ""хранитель, защитник"" но имеет определённый смыловой оттенок отличающий от напр. _пала_) вполне исконно буддийское. Так принято называть например Арйа Бодхисаттв Махасаттв (сохраняющих Учения Будд, напр. Манджунатха (Манджушри)), или Махасаттв в будущем проявящим Ануттара Самбодхи в этом "благом периоде" (в этом плане ""хранитель защитник"" ) например Майтрея натха (в Тхераваде также но на пали: Меттея натх) и вообщем Бодхисаттв (также ведь ""хранители, защитники" мира)
> Даже в Индии в ряде нынешних индуских патхов, например патхе Тары есть сохранённые истории о основании именно буддийскими натхами, а в тех же странах Тхеравады (напр. Бирма) всё ещё есть то что западный ум называет "культ" натхов. ...
> 
> Просто историография буддийская отличается от историографии индуистской, так например Джецюн Таранатха пишет что натхи линии Горакша до прихода тюрок были буддистами, а затем приняли Ишвару.
> А так уж случилось, что Запад с восточными учениями сначала познакомился через современный индуизм, да и плюс сохранена вот эта линия в современной натха-самрадайа хоть уже и более индустской  но имеющее отличное от классических даршан вИдение и понимание по разным традиционным для всего индийского вопросам, вполне соответствующее именно вИдению Махамудры и пониманию тех вопросов,
>  но с Ишварой 
> (имхо: хотя как по мне, классика Гуру йоги, а первый "просветлённый"(точнее: будда) обучающий известного исторического Гуру - Ишвара)


Я имел в виду не "эпитет", а религиозное течение в индуизме - натха-сампрадаю. Буддийские махасиддхи Минапа, Горакша и Чауранги были стопроцентными индуистами-натхами. Среди натхов есть и другие буддийские махасиддхи, которые присоединились к натха-сампрадаи в период гонений на буддизм.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я имел в виду не "эпитет", а религиозное течение в индуизме - натха-сампрадаю. Буддийские махасиддхи Минапа, Горакша и Чауранги были стопроцентными индуистами-натхами. Среди натхов есть и другие буддийские махасиддхи, которые присоединились к натха-сампрадаи в период гонения на буддизм.


Возможно Вам стоит обратит внимание на годы жизни Горакшанатха , плюс на датировки текстов хатха йоги.
Возможно тогда история, с буддийской позиции  - буде лучше понята (хотя кто зна)

(плюс познакомиться с их текстами - издательства, перевода и комментариев именно внутри натха-сампрадаяа, также например поинтересоваться у них расхождениями с классическими индуистскими даршанами, в том числе и например с ныне существующими формами веданты)

----------


## Абхиван

А что "не то" с годами жизни Горакшанатха? К тому же, светские ученые приходят в ужас, узнав продолжительность жизни махасиддхов. Что эти ученые говорят о годах жизни, допустим, Нагарджуны? У них вообще два Нагарджуны: один философ, а другой практик тантры. Допустить продолжительность жизни в несколько сот лет они не могут. А Чауранги, вообще, достиг бессмертия.
С натхизмом я, как раз, и знакомился, используя сведения, полученные из ( "внутри" ) натха-сампрадаи. "Натхизм" - это махамудра индуизма. Найти общий язык с фанатиками-язычниками буддисты не смогли бы.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что "не то" с годами жизни Горакшанатха? К тому же, светские ученые....


А Вы нижнюю дату из возможных берите.

А потом решайте, каким образом могли быть натхи индуисты., до того как  Горакшанатх не ранее чем в 11 веке нашей эры принял веру в Ишвару (чем и способствовал сохранению Учений Махамудры в Бхарате. Поклон Ему! ) 
Ну иль обратитесь к "Истории буддизма в Индии" буддийского учёного Джецюна Таранатха.

(п.с. насчёт "фанатиков-язычников", извините, но не понял. 
Богов признают, что буддисты, что индуисты.)

----------


## Абхиван

> 1) А Вы нижнюю дату из возможных берите.
> 
> А потом решайте, каким образом могли быть натхи индуисты., до того как  Горакшанатх не ранее чем в 11 веке нашей эры принял веру в Ишвару.
> Ну иль обратитесь к "Истории буддизма в Индии" буддийского учёного Джецюна Таранатха.
> 
> 2) (п.с. насчёт "фанатиков-язычников", извините, но не понял. 
> Богов признают, что буддисты, что индуисты.)


1) Причем тут нижняя граница дат? Что она доказывает?
По-вашему, буддист-махасиддха отрекся от Будды и его учения и " принял веру в Ишвару ". То есть, по-вашему, он - вероотступник? Один из 84-х махасиддхов буддизма, по-вашему, - вероотступник?

2) Язычник - это не тот, кто признает богов, а тот, кто поклоняется мирским богам. Поклонение мирским богам является падением для практика буддийской тантры.

----------


## Абхиван

> Одним из аргументов вышеупомянутого решения было то, что в Тхераваде (буддизме ЮВА) есть учения и других уровней, а не только основополагающей Хинаяны.
> Отсюда и по ряду других причин именно Тхераваду неадекватно называть Хинаяна, а тхеравадинов причислять к хина яне.


Не хинаянские учения и учения " других уровней " в Тхераваде - это что такое? Если тхеравадины не принадлежат хинаяне, то получается, что они принадлежат махаяне. Ведь третьего не дано. Или у Вас сутра делится на хинаяну, тхераваду и махаяну? Тхеравада - это у Вас отдельная третья колесница? Чем она отличается от хинаяны и махаяны?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1) Причем тут нижняя граница дат? Что она доказывает?
> По-вашему, буддист-махасиддха отрекся от Будды и его учения и " принял веру в Ишвару ". То есть, по-вашему, он - вероотступник? Один из 84-х махасиддхов буддизма, по-вашему, - вероотступник?
> 
> 2) Язычник - это не тот, кто признает богов, а тот, кто поклоняется мирским богам. Поклонение мирским богам является падением для практика буддийской тантры.


страннО как то у Вас, то за Бога Творца ратуете находя параллели с изначально предвечно всезнающим,
  то принявшего веру в Ишвару (а какой ещё может быть Бог изначально предвечно обладающий всезнанием, как не Ишвара)  обвиняете в  вероотступничистве (вот тож какаято непонятная риторика)

нижнюю границу по возможному времени взял, так как у Джецюна Таранатха написано:
_по приходу тюрок йогины линии Горакша поклонились Ишваре_
(чтоб например живую линию передачи Учения сохранить в тех землях)

а так как в тех Индиях линейного от некоей начальной точки летоисчисления не велось, а всё что было не на памяти из старшого поколения ещё живущих, это было - давно; очень давно;  очень очень давно за  раджи Такогото;  очень очень очень давно когда и земля другая была ... (ну что поделаешь, вот типа такие вот датировки использовались)

, то из предполагаемого периода жизни Горакшанатха между одиннадцатым и пятнадцатым веками христианской эры - взял наиболее отдалённую от нас по времени. Тоесть не ранее одиннадцатого века.

Ну и с язычеством Вы конечно загнули, а как например с Далай Ламой поклонявшимся статуе Шрилы Прабхупады ?
 Будда, Дхарма и Сангха - принимается как окончательное высшее Прибежище. Но это никак не значит типа - да не будет у тебя никаких других прибежищ. Во многих странах есть буддисты например Вишну и\или Лакши пуджарят для успеха в мирских делах и удачи, или кому из других  Богов.
Буддизм действительно к такому всему довольно толерантный в отличии от аврамических религий, но важно понимание и принятие высшего окончательного Прибежища, что и делает человека(существо) именно буддистом. А принявший что-то другое или кого-то другого в качестве высшего окончательного Прибежища - перестаёт быть буддистом.

----------


## Абхиван

> 1) страннО как то у Вас, то за Бога Творца ратуете находя параллели с изначально предвечно всезнающим,
>   то принявшего веру в Ишвару (а какой ещё может быть Бог изначально предвечно обладающий всезнанием, как не Ишвара)  обвиняете в  вероотступничистве (вот тож какаято непонятная риторика)
> 
> 2) нижнюю границу по возможному времени взял, так как у Джецюна Таранатха написано:
> _по приходу тюрок йогины линии Горакша поклонились Ишваре_
> (чтоб например живую линию передачи Учения сохранить в тех землях)
> 
> а так как в тех Индиях линейного от некоей начальной точки летоисчисления не велось, а всё что было не на памяти из старшого поколения ещё живущих, это было - давно; очень давно;  очень очень давно за  раджи Такогото;  очень очень очень давно когда и земля другая была ... (ну что поделаешь, вот типа такие вот датировки использовались)
> 
> ...


1) Риторика у меня вполне понятная. Такая же как и у Нагарджуны, опровергавшего статус Бога Творца, которым наделяют Ишвару индуисты. Бога христиан - святую Троицу - я соотносил с Трикаей Ади-Будды, а не с Ишварой индуистов. 

2) Ну, датировали Вы годы жизни Горакшанатха 11-м веком и что с того? "йогины линии Горакша" - это натхи. Они поклоняются Горакшанатху. Он у них верховное божество. Ранее Вы утверждали, что сам Горакшанатх поклонялся Ишваре, теперь Вы, со слов Таранатхи, утверждаете, что его индуистские последователи, т.е. натхи, поклоняются Ишваре. Это не одно и то же. 

3) Шрила Прабхупада - это разве мирской бог или божество? Он религиозный лидер одной из кришнаитских сект. Далай Лама выразил свое почтение тому, кого члены этой секты считают своим лидером. Думаю, у Далай Ламы на его личном алтаре изображения Шрилы Прабхупады нет.
Те буддисты-тантрики, которые поклоняются мирским богам нарушают свои тантрические самайи. Мирские божества могут входить в свиту Йидама, но это не значит, что поклоняясь Йидаму, практик буддийской тантры поклоняется мирским богам. Они - мирские божества из свиты Йидама - тоже проявления просветленного ума Будды. Просто, формы и образы мирских божеств, которые принимает просветленный ум Будды, обозначают мирские активности или мирские сиддхи, которые данный Йидам позволяет и помогает реализовать практикующему ( этот Йидам ) буддисту.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1) Риторика у меня вполне понятная. Такая же как и у Нагарджуны, опровергавшего статус Бога Творца, которым наделяют Ишвару индуисты. Бога христиан - святую Троицу - я соотносил с Трикаей Ади-Будды, а не с Ишварой индуистов. 
> .


Так Бог христиан - Бог именно Творец.
А буддисты - опровергают именно Бога Творца.
Опровергают также возможность существа одновременно всемогущего и вселюбящего.
Как таковой Бог аврамических религий( в том числе и Бог христиан) не опровергается, опровергается то что он в прямом смысле Всемогущий Творец. (с таким опровержением христиане не согласятся, не перестав быть христианами)

Индуистские Боги буддистами не опровергаются, многие из них приходили к Будде и получали наставления, а некоторые из них Арйи (а значит и Прибежище Сангхи) 
У Ишвары же опровергается возможность\способность помочь обусловленным существам достижению необусловленного состояния , если он не был когдато сам обусловленным существом. А не сам Ишвара Милосердный(санскр. Шива, пали: Сива).

Плюс, Бог Авраама требует, чтоб он был единственным Богом (даже тот который Триединый христиан), а это значит что Он должен быть принят как Единственное Прибежище. (с чем буддисты не согласятся, не перестав быть буддистами)

----------


## Абхиван

> Так Бог христиан - Бог именно Творец.
> А буддисты - опровергают именно Бога Творца.
> Опровергают также возможность существа одновременно всемогущего и вселюбящего.
> Индуистские Боги буддистами не опровергаются, многие из них приходили к Будде и получали наставления, а некоторые из них Арйи. 
> У Ишвары же опровергается возможность\способность помочь обусловленным существам достижению необусловленного состояния , если он не был когдато сам обусловленным существом.
> 
> Плюс, Бог Авраама требует, чтоб он был единственным Богом (даже тот который Триединый христиан), а это значит что Он должен быть принят как Единственное Прибежище.


Я уже высказывался по поводу Бога Творца христиан вот здесь:

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post838499

В буддизме наш мир ( сансара ) создан неведением, в христианстве наш ( падший ) мир возник в результате грехопадения человека, а в индуизме он создан Брахмой ( Ишварой ).

Признавать существование божеств и поклоняться им - это разные вещи.

Ишвара не может помочь обусловленным существам достичь необусловленного состояния, потому что он сам обусловлен сансарой и кармой.

У буддистов не может быть двух наборов прибежища: " высшего окончательного Прибежища ", как Вы написали, и мирского прибежища, включающего в себя индуистских божеств. 
Это Вы что-то от себя придумали, оправдывая свои языческие пристрастия и наклонности.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я уже высказывался по поводу Бога Творца христиан вот здесь:
> 
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post838499
> 
> .


Ну это Вы о своём понимании, а не с позиции христианства,  высказались:



> В христианстве творцом нашего мира является человек, а не Бог....


-----------------------------

На этом, извиняюсь - всё.
Спасибо! за беседу
Пойду, займусь подношением Сарасвати (санскр. सरस्वती , тибет: Yang chen ma , япония: 弁財天 , китай: 辯才天 , таиланд: สุรัสวดี , ... )

----------


## Абхиван

Сарасвати в индуизме и Сарасвати в буддизме - это не одно и то же.

В предыдущем комментарии я объяснил смысл фразы " В христианстве творцом нашего мира является человек, а не Бог." Объяснил вот этими словами:
" В буддизме наш мир ( сансара ) создан неведением, в христианстве наш ( падший ) мир возник в результате грехопадения человека, а в индуизме он создан Брахмой ( Ишварой )."

----------

Игорь Ю (25.02.2020)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я думаю тут объяснять или увещевать человека бестолку. Поиграется какое-то время и что-то бросит.


И бросит все! (Не самый плохой переходный вариант)

----------

Ersh (24.02.2020)

----------


## Асцелина

> Если замена слова "тхеравада" на слово "хинаяна" Вас не оскорбляет, то я готов произвести такую замену. Правда, по сути дела она ничего не изменит. И тхеравада, и вся хинаяна исповедует только сутры, содержащиеся в первом повороте колеса Дхармы, т.е. в "шравакаяне", как Вы написали. ( Вы, вообще, используете махаянскую терминологию ).


Тхеравада действительно не равно хинаяна, хинаяна - более обобщающий термин. То есть они не взаимозаменяемы, но хинаяна - устоявшийся термин для обозначения ранних буддийских школ, ничего оскорбительного в нём не вижу. В "шравакаяне" в рамках философии махаяны тоже нет ничего обидного. Это просто другой взгляд. Я знакома с этой терминологией, поскольку читаю ещё и махаянскую литературу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Всё таки никак не пойму, зачем пытаться совмещать буддизм и христианство, когда (если есть на то стремление и\или необходимость) можно оставаясь христианином просто использовать вполне доступные и христианам буддийские методы шаматхи, метта\майтри бхаваны и т.п.
или mindfulness

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа? Вопросы эти не праздные, который день я думаю возможно ли их объединить без противоречий. В детстве меня крестили, в зрелом возрасте я принял Прибежище в трёх драгоценностях, когда жил в подмосковье, ездил на учение в буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы, теперь я переехал жить в Ульяновск, по работе часто езжу в длительные командировки, бывает много соблазнов, стараюсь практиковать буддизм, одному сложно, вот и пришла мысль о том что необходимо объединять буддизм с христианством для ведения праведной жизни. Цель моя начать праведную жизнь в миру, у меня семья. Есть ли у кого какой опыт в этом, ваши мысли об этом, кто что думает? Пишите, мне очень важно ваше мнение, ваш опыт, ваши советы...


опять.... прости хоспади... скорбные головушками затянули старую мелодию...
совмещать христианство и буддизм сложно... ведь христианство сакрализует страдание и культивирует...  ведь христианство не в курсе что такое недвойственность... ведь в христианстве нет нормальных медитаций, ведь в христианстве нет понятия о соединении зримого и зрящего и объект-субъектной дихотомии. а еще весь мир они считают максимально объективно реальным, а истину лежащей на ладони. они считают так же личность объективной. 
христианство - учение не о просветлении. вообще не о просветлении. вы тогда уж лучше в ислам подайтесь, там как-то все логичней и мусульманское богословская мысль поизящней.

в остальном.... мусолилось много раз, и уже все аргументы приводились. погуглите.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> У Ишвары же опровергается возможность\способность помочь обусловленным  существам достижению необусловленного состояния , если он не был когдато  сам обусловленным существом. А не сам Ишвара Милосердный(санскр. Шива,  пали: Сива).


в йога-сутре Патанджали Ишвара описан так: "тот кто безучастен страданию, не порождает страдания, наставник всех древних учителей, соединение с которым происходит через "безкачественное я", которое еще называется "не-я", и является срединной формой грубого, низшего я и высшего, благого я". как вы сами понимаете, это не речь о иудейском Яхве, который позиционирует себя как "бог-ревнитель, наказывающий до 7-го колена отвергающих его" и который пасет народы жезлом железным. и ставить между ними знак равенства невозможно.



> Брахмой ( Ишварой ).


а Брахма и Ишвара - это точно одна сущность? Ведь по сути храм Брахмы существует едва ли не один единственный во всей Индии,и он является чуть ли не самым редко и мало почитаемым из всех божеств.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> У буддистов не может быть двух наборов прибежища: " высшего окончательного Прибежища ", как Вы написали, и мирского прибежища, включающего в себя индуистских божеств. 
> Это Вы что-то от себя придумали, оправдывая свои языческие пристрастия и наклонности.


ну, не знаю даже... в Азии все это совмещают без малейших внутренних противоречий. а термин "язычество" там нет в помине. называйте, пожалуйста, тогда хотя бы "политеисты", это ведь звучит без оттенка предвзятости и неприятия.

----------


## ДимаБ

В Индии до Будды была ведь йога любви к Богу, которая даже вперёд других йог вела к освобождению. Если Будда не учил этому, это ведь не значит, что метод не рабочий. Будда вообще по началу не собирался идти к людям и рассказывать о Понятом, потому что все и так сложно. К тому же на понятии Бога люди часто спекулируют, а так же занимаются самообманом и неверно понятие толкуют. Просто не было нужды говорить об этом. Так что я бы сформулировал проблему топикстартера иначе: какой путь выбрать.

----------


## PampKin Head

До Будды были разные йоги. И про любовь к разным Богам.

Вы когда пишете "Бог", то какого из Богов имеете в виду?

----------


## ДимаБ

Единого Брахмана.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Единого Брахмана.


Ариэля Эдмундовича?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В Индии до Будды была ведь йога любви к Богу, которая даже вперёд других йог вела к освобождению. Если Будда не учил этому, это ведь не значит, что метод не рабочий. Будда вообще по началу не собирался идти к людям и рассказывать о Понятом, потому что все и так сложно. К тому же на понятии Бога люди часто спекулируют, а так же занимаются самообманом и неверно понятие толкуют. Просто не было нужды говорить об этом. Так что я бы сформулировал проблему топикстартера иначе: какой путь выбрать.


В действительности тяжело сказать была ли уже до жизни Будды разработанная бхакти йога по отношению к Богу 
В соответствии с индуистской традицией - была, хотя бывает и указывается что это метод данный именно для тёмного(кали) века(юга).
в соответствие с исследовательскими штудиями - ещё не было, но было бхакти по отношению к Учителю 

Буддизм также характеризуется наличием бхакти (пали: bhatti).
В том числе и то, что называют "ранний буддизм", это какраз один из отмечаемых контрастов при сравнении "раннего буддизма" и  напр. "адживикизма". 

Так, что если есть необходимость буддисту это практиковать, то бхакти вполне включено в буддийскую практику всех традиций (начиная напр. с _будданусати_(памятования о Будде) да и вообщем с принятия Прибежища)

(п.с. имхо, хотя кмк. попытки типа "совместить буддизм и христианство" не имеют отношения к любви (к Богу или к ближним) или сердечности\душевности .... тут чёт другое, может какое стремление что то своё ""намутить"" или скорее всего: непринятие буддийского мировоззрения с наличием интереса к буддийским психотехникам, 
или даже не знаю что, но не отсутствие в буддизме бхакти, майтри, читта ...)

----------


## Aion

Попытки совместить буддизм с христианством иногда приводят к неожиданным результатам. Мой первый учитель философии, Евгений Лысенко, весьма неординарная личность, прекрасно разбиравшийся что в  Платоне, что в Хайдеггере, что в Дао Де Цзине, настолько увлекся этим, что забил на работу, сидел целыми днями на скамеечке в парке, конкретно поехала крыша. Сейчас монах в Нововалаамском монастыре... Так что, осторожно, товарищи)

----------

Ersh (29.02.2020), Алик (01.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (29.02.2020), Доня (02.03.2020)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Единого Брахмана.


А йоги к Богам, которые не к Брахману, куда вели?

----------


## ДимаБ

> А йоги к Богам, которые не к Брахману, куда вели?


 к благополучию в тех или иных аспектах самсары

----------


## Shus

Капец ...

----------

Aion (01.03.2020), PampKin Head (02.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (01.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

> Доброго времени суток возлюбленные братья и сёстры! Есть ли здесь люди которые совмещают в жизни буддизм и христианство? Возможно ли это? Нужно ли это? Как быть с противоречиями? Возможно ли их объединить и жить в соответствии с наставлениями этих двух великих святых существ Будды Шакьямуни и Иисуса Христа? Вопросы эти не праздные, который день я думаю возможно ли их объединить без противоречий. В детстве меня крестили, в зрелом возрасте я принял Прибежище в трёх драгоценностях, когда жил в подмосковье, ездил на учение в буддийский центр ламы Цонкапы, теперь я переехал жить в Ульяновск, по работе часто езжу в длительные командировки, бывает много соблазнов, стараюсь практиковать буддизм, одному сложно, вот и пришла мысль о том что необходимо объединять буддизм с христианством для ведения праведной жизни. Цель моя начать праведную жизнь в миру, у меня семья. Есть ли у кого какой опыт в этом, ваши мысли об этом, кто что думает? Пишите, мне очень важно ваше мнение, ваш опыт, ваши советы...


*Я, честно, постараюсь ответить максимально подробно, исходя из собственных скудных знаний.*
Христианство и буддизм несовместимы, потому что вершина буддийской философии Мадхьямака Прасангика полностью противоречит Христианским догматам. Общее, возможно доброта. Сочувствие. Не побоюсь сказать этого, милосердие. Но, увы, буддизм и христианство несовместимы. Совместимы только в том плане, что Вы можете следовать буддизму, но уважать христианство, не разделяя при этом христианский взгляд на вещи. Либо следовать христианству, но уважать буддизм, как религию, как учение, учащее отстутсвие гордыни, доброте, бесстрашию и многим другим хорошим вещам. Но в принципиальных тонкостях не соглашаясь с буддийской философией. Хотя есть еще Учение Дзогпа Ченпо, которое на данный момент у буддистов считается частью буддизма, вот в нем можно, если очень надо и очень хочется, верить и в Бога-Личность-Творца. Но Дзогпа Ченпо - наитончайшее Учение, чтобы иметь шанс его понять, во первых нужна Прямая Передача Мастера Дзогчен, а затем серьезно изучать и серьезно следовать этому учению, иначе шанс понять стремится к нулю.
А вообще, вы можете делать, все что хотите но и к последствиям быть готовым :Smilie:  А они не всегда соответстуют ожиданиям.

----------


## Александр Казань

Прочитал несколько страниц темы. Сначала не хотел ничего писать, но не удержался. В свое время несколько лет более чем тесно общался с православными священниками, помогал строить храм. Могу со всей ответственностью сказать, что христианство резко негативно относится ко всем иным религиям, не говоря уж про то, что РПЦ и к своим собратьям но относящимся к иной христианской ветке относятся негативно. В 2000 вышла в печать книга про восточную медитацию. Любая медитативная практика в ней прямо называется бесовским занятием, через которое падшие ангелы забирают душу человека. Ссылка на прочтение тут. Книга называется О восточной медитации в свете Православной веры и современной науки. Т.е. там с помощью мнений современных ученых доказывают пагубность медитации. А медитация это базовые основы буддизма. Поэтому надо успокоиться и признать, что даже у ислама больше общего с христианством, чем у буддизма.  А вот тут сравнение христианства табличное с тхеравадой и махаяной. Четкое противопоставление. Да и еще больше охаивания буддизма тут от православных богословов. Надо признать, что миролюбие буддизма привело к тому, что буддистов уже в стране называют некоторые личности в госдуме сектантами. Ну а после введения в конституцию понятия Бог следующий этап это введение основ православия во всех классах в обязательном порядке как предмета призванного защищать конституционные ценности, в то время как буддийские регионы страны молчат. Нет, увы, уважаемые, совместить христианство и буддизм невозможно, потому что настоящий буддист дает право на собственное мнение другому человеку, а христианство никогда. Для христиан если ты не член РПЦ, ты навсегда сектант и сатанист.  Да и вообще, даже с чистым христианством чистый буддизм не совместим, так как совершенно разная цель буддийской практики и христианской жизни.  А сколько "нелюбви" выплескивает Кураев в свой книге "Сатанизм для интеллигенции" и писать не хочу, но многое можно прочитать в статье Кураева тут. Да и там есть ссылка на мнения о буддизме бывших буддистов.  
 Я закончу. Я много лет на свете живу и всегда удивляюсь когда люди начинают не до конца поняв мир своей веры искать что-то в другой.  Если автору темы чего то не хватает в буддизме, надо осознать, чего не хватает, так как мир буддизма огромен и я, хоть и делаю первые шаги, вижу впереди бесконечность. И если бы автор темы просто осознал, чего ему не хватает и спросил на форуме, где находится то, что ему нужно в буддизме, в каком направлении, в какой книге, в каких комментариях, это было бы гораздо правильнее, чем пытаться совместить авраамическую апокалиптическую религию, а именно такой является христианство, так как мечта христианина это пришествие Христа, страшный суд и рай(некоторым ад) с буддизмом. 
 Хочу добавить, что воспитанным в православии и христианстве не хватает в буддизме именно тантрических и иных практик связанных с божествами. Христианин привык на кого-то надеяться, кому-то молиться, кого-то просить, вместо того, чтобы обратить внимание на себя и свои поступки. Т.е. человек воспитанный в христианской традиции при принятии буддизма хочет и дальше просить у кого-то помощи в делах, здоровья , денег и прочее. И тут конечно недоработка некоторых буддийских учителей, так как надо с первых шагов неофита в буддизме давать ему возможность практиковать перед Тханкой или статуэткой Таре, или Ваджрасаттве и т.д. Тогда не будет перебежек из буддизма в христианство. А практикуя и имея опору в Таре, испытывая веру в нее или иных божеств, чувствуя психологически что он не одинок, постепенно человек освоит глубоко и смысл и учение Будды.  Ведь именно первоначальная растерянность от того, что нет Бога, который пожалеет как мама, отпустит грехи, денежку пошлет, да и в рай пустит, очень тяжело воспринимается русским человеком.  Но я ушел от темы. Почитайте последнюю ссылку и поймете всю бездну между буддизмом и христианством, которую выстроили христиане. Удачи все. Извините за словоблудие.

----------

Ersh (18.03.2020), Андреев (16.03.2020), Велесе (13.03.2020), Вольдемар (14.03.2020)

----------


## Руфус

Ваша проблема в том, что вы смотрите на отредактированное христианство и буддизм последователями. Если так то да интерпретации этих двух учителей не имеют ничего общего. Но если смотреть не на современные учения христианства и буддизма, а на самих учителей напрямую без посредников, то их учения переплетаются и очень даже схожи.

----------


## Руфус

Что говорить про совмещение буддизма и христианства, когда даже он сколько конфессий христианских и они не могут найти между собой общий язык. А вся проблема в том что каждый последователь пропускает учение через призму своего ума, и таким образом искажает учение. То есть, нету прямого постижения учения и учителей. И получается, что все учения уже впоследствии искажены и содержат в себе неправду.

 Нужно смотреть не через призму последователей учений, а напрямую.

----------


## Alex

> Но если смотреть не на современные учения христианства и буддизма, а на самих учителей напрямую без посредников...


Ух ты! Вот это да! А каким образом вам удалось взглянуть на Иисуса "напрямую, без посредников"? Всё, что мы знаем о нем самом и о его учении, мы знаем из текстов его последователей (и оппонентов, кстати). Если допустить, что они исказили его учение (почему нет, вполне возможно), то получается, что мы можем назвать "изначальным христианством" вообще все что угодно, от зороастризма до марксизма.

----------

Ersh (14.03.2020), Владимир Николаевич (14.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2020)

----------


## Руфус

> Ух ты! Вот это да! А каким образом вам удалось взглянуть на Иисуса "напрямую, без посредников"? Всё, что мы знаем о нем самом и о его учении, мы знаем из текстов его последователей (и оппонентов, кстати). Если допустить, что они исказили его учение (почему нет, вполне возможно), то получается, что мы можем назвать "изначальным христианством" вообще все что угодно, от зороастризма до марксизма.


Взглянуть на Иисуса напрямую можно развив *Праджня*. Тогда чувства сами будут говорить вам какой он.

----------


## Alex

На колу мочало, начинай сначала  :Facepalm:

----------

Вольдемар (14.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (14.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2020)

----------


## Руфус

> На колу мочало, начинай сначала


В любом случае я вам рекомендовал бы не верить всему, что говорят попы и конфессионалы.

----------


## Alex

Я попам и не верю. А вам я с какого лешего должен верить?

----------

Велесе (16.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2020)

----------


## Руфус

> Я попам и не верю. А вам я с какого лешего должен верить?


Мне тоже не верьте, я просто выражаю свой взгляд. Как сказал Будда: «Не верьте всему, что говорят, но проверяйте все на собственном опыте. Будьте сами себе путеводным светом»

----------


## Aion

> Но если смотреть не на современные учения христианства и буддизма, а на самих учителей напрямую без посредников, то их учения переплетаются и очень даже схожи.


Смотрел. Увы, сходства мало. Но идея смотреть напрямую хороша. Бессознательное так и смотрит на "нас", если чо...  :Cool:

----------


## Руфус

> Смотрел. Увы, сходства мало. Но идея смотреть напрямую хороша. Бессознательное так и смотрит на "нас", если чо...


Да развивать прямое виденье (праджня), что бы на собственном опыте убедится во всем.

----------


## Патрик

> Да развивать прямое виденье (праджня), что бы на собственном опыте убедится во всем.


без учителя развивать?

----------


## Руфус

> без учителя развивать?


Я читал первым этапом для развития праджня есть изучение Дхармы (учение о истине, истинное учение).

----------


## Патрик

> Взглянуть на Иисуса напрямую можно развив *Праджня*. Тогда чувства сами будут говорить вам какой он.


Для этого нужны, как минимум высокие способности. К слову, один из величайших Мастеров нашего времени Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, говорил, что у него средние способности. Вы уверены в себе?

----------


## Анастасия Уткина

Вряд ли возможно совместить буддизм и христианство. Конечно, всё ещё зависит от конкретного направления христианства, но мне всё равно это представляется маловероятным. В случае с православием, например, это абсолютно точно невозможно.

----------


## Велесе

Говоря проще, - можно совместить буддизм с православным Богом, но не с Православием как учением. Если с Богом удастся договориться на покровительство\исполнение просьб\защиту, то совместить запросто можно, как и с любым из мирских богов в других религиях. Другой вопрос  - удастся ли это сделать с самым ревнивым Богом в истории? Мне в некоторых ситуациях удается  - поставив свечки за упокой живым... и тут он вроде как не против.

Если же верить в него как в Будду, а Иисуса приравнивать к боддхисаттве, то возможен отход от Прибежища, т.к. в буддийских текстах эти товарищи под таковыми статусами не значатся.
Контачьте с Богом, как с сильным и могучим существом, который может в чем-то помочь, но не с его учением. Тогда совмещение возможно (имхо)

----------


## Патрик

Чогьял Намкай Норбу(кто о чем, а фанатик о Будде)))) в некоторых трансляциях говорил, что у Иисуса была реализация. Но более конкретно... Не говорил, кажется... Впрочем, иные христианские церковные иерархи с их давно пробившим дно цинизмом всем нам удружили и все разъяснили... внеся больше ясности... Христос, безусловно гигант, великая историческая фигура, ну правда же, на многих повлиял. Многих очаровал своим самоотречением, какой-то совсем неземной внутренней силой. Потом были взрывы, реки крови, через все это пронеслась Нагорная проповедь... Но что особенного? У Будды Шакьямуни и покруче подвиги были. И куда круче. Мы выросли в христианской культуре,  но она сегодня другая, бесконечно циничная и к истинно христианской уже не имеет отношения. Лишь возмозможно... возможно, будем реалистами















н

----------


## Алсу

Патрик, ну вы хоть можете немного оставить ННР в покое и не поверять все проблемы мира вашем кумиром. 
И без него как-то обойдется. Неужели нашли ответы на все вопросы, ну именно у него.

----------


## Alex

> Мы выросли в христианской культуре...


Я лично вырос в советской атеистической культуре. Это не хорошо и не плохо, но вот так вот.




> Иисус... многих очаровал своим самоотречением, какой-то совсем неземной внутренней силой.


Никто из живущих ныне Иисуса не встречал, а с его учением мы знакомы из текстов. Из этих текстов (как "канонических", так и "апокрифических") следует, что Иисус, возможно, добрый (хотя это еще вопрос), но омраченный человек, учивший ложным воззрениям. Конечно, любой текст и любое высказывание можно перетолковать в выгодном нам смысле, но презерватив тоже можно на глобус натянуть.




> Патрик, ну вы хоть можете немного оставить ННР в покое и не поверять все проблемы мира вашем кумиром.
> И без него как-то обойдется. Неужели нашли ответы на все вопросы, ну именно у него.


Алсу, а что удивительного? Вы вот тоже почти в любую тему Шугдена суете, к месту и не к месту (это я не то, чтобы осуждаю, просто на себя посмотрите).

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (24.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (25.03.2020)

----------


## Алсу

Ну уел,  ладно,  негодник ты этакий.

----------


## Alex

:Smilie:  я добрый

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Христианин привык на кого-то надеяться, кому-то молиться, кого-то просить, вместо того, чтобы обратить внимание на себя и свои поступки. Т.е. человек воспитанный в христианской традиции при принятии буддизма хочет и дальше просить у кого-то помощи в делах, здоровья , денег и прочее. И тут конечно недоработка некоторых буддийских учителей, так как надо с первых шагов неофита в буддизме давать ему возможность практиковать перед Тханкой или статуэткой Таре, или Ваджрасаттве и т.д. Тогда не будет перебежек из буддизма в христианство.


В буддизме тоже можно просить помощи у бодхисатв и будд. Но бодхисатвы сразу видят, что дело-то безнадежное - деньги пропадут, здоровье испортится, слава закончится. Поэтому они дают методы, результат которых не исчезнет в случае реализации. А все остальные "плюшки" типа денег и здоровья вполне возможны, если надо, если не повредят.

На эту тему был случай в начале прошлого века в Бурятии. Один крестьянин пошел к местному мудриле чтобы он ему нагадал богаств.   Мудрила нагадал, что будет большое стадо, хорошая жена и уважение всего села и полная чаша. А рядом проходил лама, который видел реальное положение дел. И посоветовал ему на самом деле не заводить много скота и богатый дом.  Крестьянин конечно не стал следовать совету. Потом оказалось, что обстановка сменилась , пришли красные начали раскулачивать. И этот крестьянин пострадал больше всех.

----------


## Патрик

> Патрик, ну вы хоть можете немного оставить ННР в покое и не поверять все проблемы мира вашем кумиром. 
> И без него как-то обойдется. Неужели нашли ответы на все вопросы, ну именно у него.


Я не знаю..)) А серьезно, у меня сложилось впечатление, тут считается солидным "цитировать(уж насколько умело это получается)" и авторитетов. Я тут и свои мысли привожу, иногда настолько много, что потом серьезно сомневаюсь, стоило ли оно того вообще?)(в основном, наверно, по причине неумения их грамотно приводить)

----------


## Патрик

> Никто из живущих ныне Иисуса не встречал, а с его учением мы знакомы из текстов. Из этих текстов (как "канонических", так и "апокрифических") следует, что Иисус, возможно, добрый (хотя это еще вопрос), но омраченный человек, учивший ложным воззрениям. Конечно, любой текст и любое высказывание можно перетолковать в выгодном нам смысле, но презерватив тоже можно на глобус натянуть.


Мне Иисус Христос никогда особенно близок не был, я в основном о масштабе личности. 
А так, "переиграть что нашу диктатуру, что нашу демократию на "нашей шахматной доске""а фиг кому вообще удавалось :Wink: )))

----------


## Руфус

> Для этого нужны, как минимум высокие способности. К слову, один из величайших Мастеров нашего времени Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, говорил, что у него средние способности. Вы уверены в себе?


 Я думаю каждый может развить праджня.
Для этого надо постигнуть *истину*(дхарму). Потом все сравнивать с истиной, если сходится с истиной значит это правда, если не сходится, значит, неправда.

----------


## Руфус

*Дхарма* имеет свой звук, цвет, смак, ощущение. Умение распознавать звук, цвет, смак, ощущение *дхармы* и есть праджня.

----------


## Руфус

Если хорошо изучить дхарму, то в последствии можно научится различать ее – происходит узнавание дхармы. Как мы учимся различать объекты так само мы учимся различать дхарму. 
Потому что дхарма повсюду, в разных учениях есть крупицы дхармы. И тогда прийти от познания малой частицы дхармы до познания большого объема дхармы.

----------


## Alex

Фантазёр вы, Руфус.

----------

Велесе (27.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## ДимаБ

Мне христианство видится ступенью на пути к Буддизму. Ибо доподлинно известно, что Будда считал своё знание слишком утонченным для людей, Иисус же наоборот, акцентировал внимание на том, что не здоровые нуждаются во враче, но больные. Это просто разная ЦА. И вопрос странно звучит: как мне изучать математику: по наглядным книжкам с картинками или по теориям и формулам, которые требуют усидчивости и труда.

----------


## Alex

Ну уж всяко не по кулинарной книге.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.03.2020)

----------


## Aion

Простите, единоверцы, скажу то, что думаю. Кто не видит гениальности христианства, тот слеп. Бросайте свои дхармические камни, если рука поднимется. Буду рад превратить их в цветы)     P.S. С днём театра!

----------


## Патрик

Мне вот что-то вспомнилось... Не знаю, почему) Нравилась мне в юности одна музыкальная группа, Мумий Тролль она называется. А если быть точнее, три их альбома, "Морская", "Икра", и немножко "Шамора". То, что они потом делали, уже не цепляло почему-то, но в общем-то и не суть. Альбомы "Морская" и "Икра" я считал тогда гениальными, да и сейчас, пожалуй, "на мой глаз, слух и цвет", я так считаю. Талантливыми, во всяком случае. Но если вдруг мне зададут вопрос: "а являются ли альбомы группы "Мумий тролль" "Морская" и "Икра" "ступенями к буддизму", я отвечу: "нет, не считаю")))). Хотя альбомы по-своему талантливые.)

----------


## Aion

Летова послушайте. В нем больше буддизма, чем ему самому хотелось бы)

----------


## Патрик

> Летова послушайте. В нем больше буддизма, чем ему самому хотелось бы)


Летов, он и есть Летов :Smilie:  Очень крутой чувак. Знаю и люблю его творчество. Интересно, когда, впервые услышал Летова, первое, что меня поразило-его голос. Вообще, забавно, однажды, у меня был выбор, сходить в центр ККАП на лекцию Вагида Рагимова, почему-то у меня стойкая уверенность, что Вы знаете это чувака)))) Или на концерт ГрОб, который был тем же вечером, (билет не был куплен, и я решал спонтанно...)

----------

Aion (27.03.2020)

----------


## Aion

С Егором был знаком слегонца, с другим чуваком нет...

----------


## Патрик

> С Егором был знаком слегонца, с другим чуваком нет...


Вы имеете ввиду, доводилось общаться с Летовым. Честно, завидую. Летовым я восхищаюсь.
Ну а Вагид, переводчик Оле Нидала. Просто у Вас в традиции Карма Кагью… Сейчас вроде другой чувак уже переводит....

----------

Aion (28.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

заоффтопили тему, редиски, мы, :Big Grin:  своим "говнороком" :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Простите, единоверцы, скажу то, что думаю. Кто не видит гениальности христианства, тот слеп. Бросайте свои дхармические камни, если рука поднимется. Буду рад превратить их в цветы)     P.S. С днём театра!


Ну да, иудаизм лайт для гоев. Гениально!

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (27.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

> Летова послушайте. В нем больше буддизма, чем ему самому хотелось бы)


Хотя, с вот настолько громкими заявлениями, мне сложно согласиться. У него всякое... Искренний, ищущий человек, наверно, да. Интервью у него спорные, очень возможно, что и буддизм на него оказал влияние, но по сути там много всякой разной мешанины. Говорил, что большое влияние на него оказали некоторые крайне спорные штуки, типа ЛСД, которыми многие хиппи увлекались. Он не говорил, что вот Будда изменил его отношение к смерти, например, он говорил, что ЛСД изменило. Я вооще не помню слова "буддизм" в его интервью, слово "мантрообразные практики", кажется помню, но там ничего не уточнялось, а таковые есть, кажется и в индуизме, который в корне отличается… "Ребенок, которого довели до такого, что он взял в руки автомат", кажется так характеризовал себя Летов в одном интервью. Необычный и очень сильный человек, я бы его примерно так охарактеризовал по собственным впечатлениям. Хотя, я не уверен что его песни кого то могут прям научить прям буддизму. До встречи с буддизмом я в его песнях, не находил ни намека на буддизм, вот энергетика, эт да. То что он вкладывал в свои тексты не примитивный панк "эй чувак, коль все пошло не так, крепче сжимай свой кулак, чувак")). Это да.) То что Кинчев называл его тонким поэтом, а Шевчук восхищался и ставил чуть ли не выше всех в русском роке... О чем то это говорит конечно. Но учиться буддизму по текстам Летова... Это вообще забавная штука, больше всего, конечно у БГ находили буддизма))))) Хотя БГ, хоть и проходил кажется курс Пховы у Оле Нидала и о буддизме очень высокого мнения, потом ударился в индуизм и, вроде так в нем и остался... Это все спорная, сложная тема, музыканты и религиозный поиск. Летов в свое время вселил в меня больше энергии и уверенности в себе, дал, "образный пинок под зад", но ни намека на буддизм я в его песнях не нашел... Хотя, возможно он вкладывал, в том числе и что-то подобное, я-то и не мог так глубоко копать, был явно слишком молод и глуп. Зато после встречи с буддизмом, почитав книжки, побывав на курсах, да, находил в его песнях очень много буддизма.) Наверно, на его творчество повлиял и буддизм. Может быть, следующее поколение найдет буддизм и в тв-ве певицы Гречки, с ее "ужасными, примитивными песнями"))а по-моему, любопытными своей иронией),  в чем уступает-то Шевчуку в примерно ее возрасте, который может в ее возрасте, может чуть старше пел :" хотим ли мы изменить этот мир? да! революция, ты научила нас!" по моему тоже довольно примитивный текст." Только у Гречки еще обаяние и ирония подкупают. Да, потом Шевчук стал великим, создал шедевр "Черный пес Петербург" и т.д., все дела... Ладно, все мое ИМХО, да и музыку я сейчас мало слушаю.)

----------


## ДимаБ

В Летове буддизму все противоположно. Все его творчество и жизнь - культ страдания.

----------

Alex (27.03.2020)

----------


## ДимаБ

> Простите, единоверцы, скажу то, что думаю. Кто не видит гениальности христианства, тот слеп. Бросайте свои дхармические камни, если рука поднимется. Буду рад превратить их в цветы)     P.S. С днём театра!


Почему не видим, видим. Но уйти в Нирвану через Христианство вообще вряд ли возможно. Лишь на какие-то более высокие уровни существования без форм.

----------


## Патрик

> В Летове буддизму все противоположно. Все его творчество и жизнь - культ страдания.


Но, тем не менее, это же первое, чему учил Будда Шакьямуни в "скафандре человека")) Конечно же не "культу страдания", но благородной истине о страдании. Тогдашняя Индия была прекрасна, но там-то тоже был своеобразный "Коронавирус"-коронавирус индуизма, не?) Решил начать с простейшего. Истина о страдании. Потом уже о причине страдания, о том как его прекратить. И ""Нирвана"-истинный покой". А возвращаясь к теме "буддизм и христианство", есть притча о христианском монахе затворнике, который уже изучил все заветы, читал уже самые сложные акафесты, а к нему пришел очередной клиент и сказал, и попросил: все, все, понял жизнь без бога-катится к черту. так с чего вот начать-то. Монах сказал: ну начни с заповедей. Вот 1-я такая-то. Тот вдруг сразу ушел. Ну мало ли, передумал человек и ушел... Монах снова принялся за акафесты... за молитвы... Но через 10 лет тот человек пришел снова и сказал: я ходил и по монастырям и где только не ходил... и  т.д. .очень серьезно отнесся, вроде точно усвоил первую заповедь. Вот, смотри, ноги до горла стер... Теперь давай вторую. (а кстати, к примеру, знаменитый Брюс Ли говорил: я боюсь не того соперника, который выучил десять тысяч приемов/ударов, скорее того, который один прием или удар разучивал десять тысяч раз.) Монах, тоже дураком не оказался, как истинный офицер сказал, ну чтож в таком разе, теперь ты мой учитель, я, видно не так учился, теперь ты учи меня."
В песнях Егорушки все было жестко неспроста, говорят в Сибирях-то, был абсурд тогда пожутче, мент на менте ментом погонял и следил за музыкантами, к Летову по его рассказам, вроде, карательную медицину во всей красе применяли. А потом они с Янкой сбежали. Не вижу у Летова культ страдания, просто человек был знающий что такое страдание. Мне, если честно, Янку куда больше жаль. Она сама себя выжгла дотла. Хотя ее песен не большой поклонник, в ней больше этого "культа страдания". Хоть она и гений, что тут скажешь.

----------


## Велесе

Как говорил Оле "Если Вы пришли в буддизм из христианства, значит христианство в вашей жизни было не зря"

----------

Aion (28.03.2020)

----------


## Патрик

> Почему не видим, видим. Но уйти в Нирвану через Христианство вообще вряд ли возможно. Лишь на какие-то более высокие уровни существования без форм.


Может у Aion, легкая ирония была... За которую пока еще не сажают.)

----------


## ДимаБ

Не надо вот этого. В великомученичество сосланных совком  на Соловки священников я поверить готов, а Летов - кокет и наркоман, который истинную жесть СССР только в книжках читал, чем и вдохновлялся, всячески провоцируя органы правопорядка. Люди, вставшие на Путь так себя не ведут.

----------


## Патрик

> В Летове буддизму все противоположно. Все его творчество и жизнь - культ страдания.


А знаете, что рок-певица "Гречка" в одном популярном интервью сказала? Что она в принципе не любит "весь этот русский рок", потому что "он пропитан культом героина",типа того) , хотя она "и она пела его, будучи уличным музыкантом". Сейчас ее некоторые аудио в ютубе набирают больше чем иные былые клипы-"бомбы" группы Тату(у которых тогда был и выдающийся международный успех). Как Вы думаете, это из-за того, что безусловно гениальная певица, но бывшая "лютая поклонница и курева и бухла" певица Земфира назвала ее "Ужасно некрасивой и ужасно воспринимаемой с неубеждающими текстами", хоть и пожелав удачи или потому что Гречка тупо не курит и не бухает).

----------


## ДимаБ

Я об этом вообще не думаю. Любая музыка это грубое страдание. Думать это вообще моветон в моей системе ценностей.

----------


## Патрик

> Не надо вот этого. В великомученичество сосланных совком  на Соловки священников я поверить готов, а Летов - кокет и наркоман, который истинную жесть СССР только в книжках читал, чем и вдохновлялся, всячески провоцируя органы правопорядка. Люди, вставшие на Путь так себя не ведут.


Что все относительно, я не спорю. Когда весьма жестокого и весьма-весьма циничного маршала Тухачевского, но все же очень талантливого и поистине "прирожденного военного", которому удалось невозможное-заработать 5 орденов и быть представленным к 6-му(чему есть все подтверждения в архивах), за 5 месяцев участия в гражданской войне... в которой, он впрочем сначала предал "белых" и принял сторону тогда еще крайне мутных большевиков, хотя и обещавших все возможные нирваны...и потом к 35-му дослужился до маршала... да еще очень популярного, с огромными портретами на демонстрациях... как тогда водилось)) Сталин решил провести свой знаменитый террор,  в 37 и его тоже объявили врагом народа. ну он, прирожденный военный, хоть сжигайте живьем по частям... хоть бейте хоть режьте, хоть что... не признаюсь,  не подпишу... что сделали советские бравые чекисты-миллиционеры "Дяди Степы"... приволокли в кабинет его 15-летнюю дочь Светлану, которую он любил больше собственной жизни и поставили ультиматум: или письменно признаешься во всем, в чем мы тебе скажем или изнасилуем дочь прямо у тебя на глазах. Кто угодно написал бы и подписал бы все что ему скажут. Тухачевский написал признание, кажется на 143-х страницах. Перед расстрелом сказал, вы стреляете не в нас, вы стреляете во всю Красную армию. Дочери жизнь тоже все равно изломали,(и не только ей), 20 лет лагерей и ссылок. А с армией ...так и случилось в итоге... многие талантливые военные тогда были уничтожены. Когда началась известная война, почти вся кадровая армия была убита еще в 41-м, дальше в бой шли волонтеры. 
Да, почтенный ДимаБ, у Летова судьба не была такой, как "великие трагические судьбы"
Только Вы какой путь имели ввиду, я не совсем понял...

----------


## Патрик

> Я об этом вообще не думаю. Любая музыка это грубое страдание. Думать это вообще моветон в моей системе ценностей.


Уж простите, но отказавшись "думать", Вы бы чисто по физиологическим причинам не смогли бы тут писать)
Вы тролль?

----------


## Патрик

Вот Вам, страдальцы, жизнерадостное видео и хватит рыдать уже!!! :Smilie: )))))

----------


## ДимаБ

> Уж простите, но отказавшись "думать", Вы бы чисто по физиологическим причинам не смогли бы тут писать


Да и я и не должен тут писать, это омрачение моего ума. Я ищу по сети русскоязычных бхикшу и только.

----------


## Патрик

> Да и я и не должен тут писать, это омрачение моего ума. Я ищу по сети русскоязычных бхикшу и только.


Тем не менее пишете... Вроде есть сайт тхеравада.ру... Искренней удачи Вам, брат по буддизму

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я ищу по сети русскоязычных бхикшу и только.


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...ghlight=Raudex

----------


## Патрик

Хотелось бы сказать, все ж про страдание... Знаете, Будды хохочут над этим. Вся эта чушь"про правильных парней". Которые выпили море говна в "пародии на армию" и узнали, чо такое "быть мужиком-то", "из мальчика стать мужиком-то", "отсидев-то стали мужиками-то". Надо хохотать над этим. Это не страдание, это то, над чем надо всячески хохотать и обсирать настолько, насколько позволяет "закон". Как сказал один брат то и то одинаково... что если... уево, это тоже хорошо))) никакой разницы... приводя цитату... очень авторитетного источника.
Единственное, что не особо смешно, это ваджрный ад. ИМХО.

----------


## Патрик

Дорогая Эми! Я с ней дружу, давно, так получилось, и не один год и эта песня и видео потрясающи


С Эми, она Эми Ли, христианка) Моя дорогая подруга Эми христианка, а я буддист. Ученик ЧННР. Но мы и Эми дружим и очень часто общаемся. :Smilie: 
А это видео дорогой певицы, с которой пока не знаком, но меня поразила. Гречка. 
Рядом с Эми :Smilie:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErK9uizt-CA
вместе на одном фото! Эми уже в истории, и ты, дорогая Настя, ты уже тоже!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7iCZQgK0SQ

----------


## Патрик

Теперь, возможно, главное, а, возможно, ..уй, черт, побери его дьявол , шугден, ..уйгден и прочая хрень.) и т.д. ЧННР бесконечно сильнее, как любой Совершенный Будда и он говорил об этом. :Smilie:  Я лично слышал и готов поклясться. :Smilie: 
Не надо бояться, дорогие друзья, кто учился у ЧННР, помнят наверно притчу? Отшельник, он ответил, что вам-то добыть рис легче, отшельник, достигший многих реализаций, практикуя... К нему обратились люди, -отдай нам свой рис. Или его часть, не знаю. Он отвечал, (не та ситуация что на этом форуме сейчас, два сообщения в месяц) - вам, господа, братья, болтаясь тут и там, легче добыть еду. Чем мне, сидя тут и практикуя. Там был голод в миллионы раз страшнее коронавируса, к нему пришли не очень хорошие товарищи, чтобы отобрать его еду... Замочили отшельника в лучших традициях 90-х в России.) А он практиковал Тантру Хеваджры и достиг того, что нам и не снилось в самых лучших снах, почти Полного Состояния Будды, благодаря состоянию исключительно высокой ясности ума, которого он достиг. Практику стадии накопления почти завершив и практику завершения в Тантре Хеваджры. А они его взяли и убили. А он умер в жутком гневе. А он переродился демоном и убивал других буддийских учителей. А один буддийский учитель, пытаясь укротить могущественного демона, предстал как Гиганткий Хеваджра. Тот, благодаря достигнутой в практике ясности ума, предстал, как еще более Гигантский Хеваджра. А в тех краях, более высокой Тантры, чем Хеваджра-Тантра и не знали. И Лама, пытающийся укротить демона, заплакал от отчаянья. Но тут в его Уме возникло понимание, что это "Великий Кровожадный Демон, проявившийся, как гигантский Хеваджра-всего-лишь галлюцинация, призрак, фантазия, просто сон и неважно какой, кошмарный,"эротический", агрессивный или любая другая фантазия пытающего укроить "демона" Ламы, и исчез. Просто исчез.

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Патрик

Где ж обращаться к раздавленной музе
“будда-бомжа” продавленных схем…
Тут симпатичней к товарищу Фрунзе…
Он умер с нами, а Вы? где и с кем?
50 лет практикуя 
В гное цинизма
Словно в гробу 
вампиров...
неЭтому 
Блока срисую...
Тьфу, что алкаш...?!
Я-то-дед. Я практически мем!
Я ж уже дед! Тьфу... мимо Ваших... 
Мхьямик... Прасангик...
Гьялпо Шугдена! 
Сожру на обед!
Я в Вашем Ваджрном аду ходы
Все уж знаю
В рай Амитабхи 
Подайте... мопед!
К гьялпо-такси, я знаток тайных знаний
В море восторга, как же я рад!
А кто в беседе да без воспоминаний!
Сразу паром, прямиком в вадржный ад!
Я обстановку держу под контролем...
Что тут такое... В попу, камрад!
Если нарушили что-то, зарою!
А лучше бы всех... Навсегда в Ваджрный Ад!

----------


## Aion

> В Летове буддизму все противоположно. Все его творчество и жизнь - культ страдания.


Будда учил преодолению страдания, а не бегству в придуманную отдельность от самсары. Так ведь и Летов о том же...

----------


## Aion

> Ну да, иудаизм лайт для гоев. Гениально!


Иная простота хуже воровства...

----------


## Aion

> Почему не видим, видим. Но уйти в Нирвану через Христианство вообще вряд ли возможно. Лишь на какие-то более высокие уровни существования без форм.


Всё рассуждения о Нирване до её обретения - пустословие.

----------


## ДимаБ

> Всё рассуждения о Нирване до её обретения - пустословие.


Конечно, обсуждать свойства Нирваны было бы пустословием. Но обсуждать Путь к Ней важно и необходимо. 
Егор Летов констатировал страдание. Возможно, это тянет на первую из благородных истин. Но не более.

----------


## Aion

> Возможно, это тянет на первую из благородных истин. Но не более.


Вместе благородные истины попробуйте узреть... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ДимаБ

> Вместе благородные истины попробуйте узреть...


В этом нет какого-то особого труда. Не узреть их это вовсе есть сущее невежество.

----------


## Патрик

> Будда учил преодолению страдания, а не бегству в придуманную отдельность от самсары. Так ведь и Летов о том же...


Учил ли Будда "преодолению" страдания? Это как с рогаткой супротив колонны танков...? Что мы можем пискнуть против "бесконечной потенциальности" пустоты. Вообще не имею понятия. Сказать что это "что-то" довольно загадочное и уйти куда-нибудь дальше думать. Возможно, Будда учил, cкорее наблюдать себя, быть осознанным. И далее, по списку. Читайте его сутты, читайте комментарии, читайте "Сутру Сердца Праджняпарамиты."
Ну а Летов просто может быть чем-то симпатичным, кому-то из нас, потому что он такой-же как мы, чем-то на нас похож. И то, лишь возможно... Возможно, он был мастером сарказма и иронии, у него были, иногда, забавные стихи и песенки... А для кого-то, возможно, он был просто пустым местом... Как и каждый из нас, кому-то может показаться талантливым, а кому-то просто пустым местом... Не знаю, возможно ли сравнивать Будду и Летова... Того, кто уже ни к мерзкой сансаре, ни к нам, по большому счету, уже в принципе никакого отношения не имеет. К нам, совершенно обыкновенным, которые сразу же взвоют даже от небольшого страдания. И не нужна будет уже никакая констатация)
В том плане, что и Летов и абсолютно все мы, рано или поздно, реализут свою "бесконечную потенциальность" и станут Буддами... Наверно только в этом плане.)

----------


## Патрик

> Конечно, обсуждать свойства Нирваны было бы пустословием. Но обсуждать Путь к Ней важно и необходимо. 
> Егор Летов констатировал страдание. Возможно, это тянет на первую из благородных истин. Но не более.


Ну как же, "Нирвана - истинный покой") Что-то вроде, как в отвратительную жару оказаться в приятном месте с кондиционерами.) Если мы вообще о ней не можем иметь вообще никакого представления, может и нафик ее?) Не нужна?

----------


## Патрик

> В этом нет какого-то особого труда. Не узреть их это вовсе есть сущее невежество.


ИМХО, все же есть. Даже если в плане "чистой философии", попробуйте посоревноваться в их понимании с каким-нибудь хорошо образованным Геше из монастыря-университета "Дрепунг Гоманг")

----------


## Патрик

Люди, в общем-то жизнь посвящают, чтобы только догматы изучить...
Не говоря уже о святоотеческой литературе... 
Хотя посвящают ли нынче... Кто-то на этом самоутверждается, кто-то тупо делает карьеру, у кого-то просто едет крыша...
"Догматы о Боге и общем отношении Его к миру и человеку
Догматы о Боге, Троичном в Лицах
Догматы о Боге, как Творце и Промыслителе, к миру духовному
Догматы об отношении Бога, как Творца и Промыслителя, к человеку
Догматы о Боге Спасителе и особенном отношении Его к человеческому роду
Догматы о Христе Спасителе
Догматы об освящении
Догматы о Святой Церкви
Догматы о Таинствах Церкви
Догматы о Таинстве священства
Догматы о Боге как Судии и Мздовоздаятеле
Догматы о всеобщем Суде"

В этом столько всего намешано... Что смешно...(пока не посадят за оскорбления чувств верующих, тогда уже не смешно))

Для кого-то это просто фон для употребления разных веществ), красивая цветная фольга.

И опять-же эстектика, эстетика, эстетика... Нынче мир помешан на эстетике, крыши ползут только так, как танки в болото...)

----------


## Aion

> В этом нет какого-то особого труда.





> Но не более.


И?

----------


## Aion

> Не знаю, возможно ли сравнивать Будду и Летова...


Встретили таки Будду?  :EEK!:

----------


## Патрик

> Встретили таки Будду?


Не только встретил, Вы не поверите, даже руку ему жал пару раз...

----------


## Aion

> Не только встретил, Вы не поверите, даже руку ему жал пару раз...


Верю...

----------


## Велесе

> Не только встретил, Вы не поверите, даже руку ему жал пару раз...


Зря Вы потом руку не помыли

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2020)

----------


## PampKin Head

> И опять-же эстектика, эстетика, эстетика... Нынче мир помешан на эстетике, крыши ползут только так, как танки в болото...)

----------


## Патрик



----------


## Кузьмич

> А вообще странно пытаться совмещать несовместимое.
> Если очень уж хочется - добро пожаловать к бахаи.


В 1990-92 м, точно не помню, к нам в школу на Сахалине приходили Бахаи, даже какую-то литературу раздавали... Все очень экуменистически, все друг друга любят, и т.д.
А сейчас почитал - они меж собой разосрались, как только Баха-улла помер. И даже еще до этого, после Баба. Прямо как в Исламе после смерти Мухаммеда. Видимо, ближневосточный характер такой.. Ну как такому можно доверять? Злые дети, не более!! Нафиг-нафиг, дорогие гости! Это не серьезно.

P.S. Наверное, это естественный генезис любой религии (и не только религии). Наверное, у буддистов тоже было такое. Поэтому он разный.

----------


## ДимаБ

Потому что на самом деле без разницы посредством какой конкретной техники медитации существо освободилось от ощущений.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Потому что на самом деле без разницы посредством какой конкретной техники медитации существо освободилось от ощущений.


Разница есть. Начнём с того, что результат буддийских техник медитации — не избавление от ощущений.

----------

Aion (04.04.2020), Владимир Николаевич (03.04.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Потому что на самом деле без разницы посредством какой конкретной техники медитации существо освободилось от ощущений.


Разница в том, что в буддизме освобождаются посредством постижения.
Техники "медитации" используются, как вспомогательные.

В этом очень серьёзные отличия именно буддизма, от например тех же индийских тантр и йог. 
(про христианство уже сто раз говорили - разное направление постижения) 
 Может всё это(хиндуиское, христианское и тп) и духовно и мистично и т.п., но оно не ведёт буддийским постижениям, к целям именно буддизма.
 Будд Дхарма в специфике того, что отлично от этого, причём по Будд Дхарме то всё также круговерть\самсара.

И если честно, то пишу даже не для того чтоб сказать что другие учения ложны (а как для буддиста, то они все в своей основе - ложные), а скорее о том, чтоб народ время зря не тратил, пытаясь например получить от Будд Дхармы того чего он не получит.
Ведь в конце концов, даже стремящийся к дхйанам и прочему такому, узнает, что без буддийской випашйаны это вообще не-Будд Дхарма и пристрастия ко всему этакому, для практики и результатов Будд Дхармы - его попросят отбросить. 
Либо придётся чёто  своё мутить, мутить на свой страх и риск не только для себя но и для своих близких.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Для действительного начала практики той или иной системы Будд Дхармы придётся оставить все свои христианские (даосские, индуистские, обще эзотерические и т.д.) мировоззренчиские, психоэнергетические и т.п. заморочки, эффекты, достижения и т.п.
и 
начинать практику выбранной системы Будд Дхармы - с нуля, с самых азов и основ
с того же что и те кто вообще не практиковал ничего этакого небуддийского раньше

и без разницы, хоть кто святым христианским будет, кундалини поднимает, библию и коран наизусть знает, с розовыми единорогами общается, ци по всем меридианам проводит, весь склад "эзотерической" книжной лавки в голове носит, ...

----------


## ДимаБ

> Разница есть. Начнём с того, что результат буддийских техник медитации — не избавление от ощущений.


Всё, что к этому не ведёт - не стоит обсуждения.

----------


## ДимаБ

> Разница в том, что в буддизме освобождаются посредством постижения.
> Техники "медитации" используются, как вспомогательные..


Где об этом можно прочитать?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Где об этом можно прочитать?


Много где. Во всех традициях буддизма. А Вы источникам какой традиции доверяете ?

Например если доверяете Гелук -  Ламрим Ченмо 
Если Тхераваде - Visuddhimagga (есть в свободном доступе на английском)
Капитальнийшие труды, как по основам, так и по практике, так и своей  энциклопедичностью.

(если кагьюпам, могу из наставлений когото из кхенпо поцитировать, но эт только для кагьюп ; ))

----------


## ДимаБ

> Много где. Во всех традициях буддизма. А Вы источникам какой традиции доверяете ?
> 
> Например если доверяете Гелук -  Ламрим Ченмо 
> Если Тхераваде - Visuddhimagga (есть в свободном доступе на английском)
> Капитальнийшие труды, как по основам, так и по практике, так и своей  энциклопедичностью.
> 
> (если кагьюпам, могу из наставлений когото из кхенпо поцитировать, но эт только для кагьюп ; ))


То есть непосредственно Будда такого не говорил?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> То есть непосредственно Будда такого не говорил?


Знаете язык Будды и основы мировоззрения Сутр ?

Ну чтоб не только разные переводы читать Слова произнесённого несколько тыщ лет назад за несколько тыщ километров, произнесённого конкретным слушателям в конкретных речевых ситуациях, 
но и начать понимать о чём Будда говорил

Или может считаете себя более сведущим в Дхарме, чем Дже Цонкапа или Буддхагхоса ?

----------


## ДимаБ

> Знаете язык Будды и основы мировоззрения Сутр ?
> 
> Ну чтоб не только разные переводы читать Слова произнесённого несколько тыщ лет назад за несколько тыщ километров, произнесённого конкретным слушателям в конкретных речевых ситуациях, 
> но и начать понимать о чём Будда говорил
> 
> Или может считаете себя более сведущим в Дхарме, чем Дже Цонкапа или Буддхагхоса ?


Нет, но сами они же должны ссылаться на конкретные слова? Вообще я с удовольствием всегда читаю комментарии.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет, но сами они же должны ссылаться на конкретные слова? Вообще я с удовольствием всегда читаю комментарии.


Там много цитат. Но не в этом суть, так как это не комментарии, а системное изложение Учений Будды.

В принципе вне таких системных изложений нет и реального буддизма.  А лишь разобщённые Учения данные Буддами разным конкретным существам в разных конкретных ситуациях. Причём и направленные именно конкретно этим существам в тех конкретных ситуациях, а не то что написанные для всех, всем и на все времена раскрывающие якобы смысл со временем (типа Библии).

Писание, писанное специально для всех и учебники для изучение Дхармы, в буддизме это какраз - Трактаты Учителей.

----------


## ДимаБ

> Там много цитат. Но не в этом суть, так как это не комментарии, а системное изложение Учений Будды.
> 
> В принципе вне таких системных изложений нет и реального буддизма.  А лишь разобщённые Учения данные Буддами разным конкретным существам в разных конкретных ситуациях. Причём и направленные именно конкретно этим существам в тех конкретных ситуациях, а не то что написанные для всех, всем и на все времена раскрывающие якобы смысл со временем (типа Библии).


Ну приведите выдержки. Почему они считают медитации "вспомогательными", в то время как для меня это основа, которая даёт постижение, которое в свою очередь создаёт базу для следующей ступени. Может вы неверно истолковали?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну приведите выдержки. Почему они считают медитации "вспомогательными", в то время как для меня это основа, которая даёт постижение, которое в свою очередь создаёт базу для следующей ступени.


Зачем вырывать вырывать выдержки ?
Каждый текст должен изучаться целиком.
Тем кому это действительно нужно.




> Может вы неверно истолковали?


Это не выйдет неверно истолковать, это основы буддийской практики:

шила, самадхи и праджня

именно праджня окончательно освобождает.
да и начинается буддийский Путь именно с вИдения, с правильных буддийских взглядов, а без этого всё остальное какое бы оно не было, но с позиций буддизма - не правильное
как например и без праджня парамиты, все остальные - не парамиты. 
без этого всё остальное самсарное мирское небуддийское, в том числе и дхйана

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Всё, что к этому не ведёт - не стоит обсуждения.


Если вы считаете буддизм не стоящим обсуждения, то зачем вы ведёте обсуждение на буддийском форуме?

----------

Alex (04.04.2020)

----------


## ДимаБ

> Если вы считаете буддизм не стоящим обсуждения, то зачем вы ведёте обсуждение на буддийском форуме?


Я хотел бы вести обсуждение того, что ВЕДЁТ к Освобождению, а не посторонние вещи.

----------


## ДимаБ

> Зачем вырывать вырывать выдержки ?
> Каждый текст должен изучаться целиком.
> Тем кому это действительно нужно.


Нужно. Дочитал до середины одну из книг, пока не нашёл такого. Пока рассказываетя о прикладных правилах обучения буддизму.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нужно. Дочитал до середины одну из книг, пока не нашёл такого. Пока рассказываетя о прикладных правилах обучения буддизму.


О праджня, випашйане и т.п., в полных системных описаниях - чаще всего в конце.
Но читать конечно же лучше сначала.

(на всяк случай: если читаете Ламрим Дже Цонкапы - там пять книг)

----------


## ДимаБ

> О праджня, випашйане и т.п., в полных системных описаниях - чаще всего в конце.
> Но читать конечно же лучше сначала.
> 
> (на всяк случай: если читаете Ламрим Дже Цонкапы - там пять книг)


ок

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.04.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я хотел бы вести обсуждение того, что ВЕДЁТ к Освобождению, а не посторонние вещи.


Для начала неплохо разобраться, от чего именно вы хотите освободиться, а потом уже обсуждать, что к этому ведёт.

----------


## ДимаБ

> Для начала неплохо разобраться, от чего именно вы хотите освободиться, а потом уже обсуждать, что к этому ведёт.


от страдания

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> от страдания


От страдания в смысле дукхи? Или от страдания в смысле первородного греха? Или от страдания зубной боли? В первом случае поможет буддизм, во втором христианство, в третьем — дантист.

Все религии заявляются как пути освобождения от страдания, но что именно является страданием, понимается в каждой религии по-разному. И в каждой религии есть свои техники для освобождения именно от того, что она понимает под страданием. Поэтому подход «мне не важно, какой трамвай, главное, чтобы ехал» здесь неразумен. Нужно сначала определиться, куда ехать.

----------

Aion (05.04.2020), Shus (05.04.2020), Vega (05.04.2020)

----------


## ДимаБ

> От страдания в смысле дукхи? Или от страдания в смысле первородного греха? Или от страдания зубной боли? В первом случае поможет буддизм, во втором христианство, в третьем — дантист.
> 
> Все религии заявляются как пути освобождения от страдания, но что именно является страданием, понимается в каждой религии по-разному. И в каждой религии есть свои техники для освобождения именно от того, что она понимает под страданием. Поэтому подход «мне не важно, какой трамвай, главное, чтобы ехал» здесь неразумен. Нужно сначала определиться, куда ехать.


От дукхи, конечно. Это же корень любого другого страдания.

----------


## Руфус

> Фантазёр вы, Руфус.


Я пишу то, что чувствую, или вы сомневаетесь, что у  меня есть что-то наподобие праджня?

Праджня это чувство здорового человека. Если ваш ум здоров (без дефектов) то он, пропуская мир через себя не деформирует картину мира и тогда воспринимается реальность как она есть.

----------


## Патрик

Эх... Если б все было так просто, наверно все бы уже были буддами...) имхо

----------


## Руфус

> Эх... Если б все было так просто, наверно все бы уже были буддами...) имхо


А избавить свой ум от дефектов, омрачений очень сложно. В большинстве случаев проблема в том, что их просто невидно, нужно иметь острый различающий ум. Так что без учителя, который указывал бы на дефекты, омрачения справится практически нереально.

----------


## Руфус

Мировоззрение зависит от дефектов, омрачений ума. Но также дефекты, омрачения зависят от мировоззрения. То есть если устранить дефекты, омрачения то появляется правильное мировоззрение, но если изучать правильные мировоззрения и их культивировать то устраняются дефекты, омрачения ума.

----------


## Руфус

Что бы иметь праджня нужно избавится от омрачений, дефектов. Что бы избавится от омрачений, дефектов нужно культивировать правильные мировоззрения. Это стопроцентный метод. Если в вас еще нет праджня значит, ваши правильные мировоззрения не есть правильные.

----------


## Патрик

> А избавить свой ум от дефектов, омрачений очень сложно. *В большинстве случаев проблема в том, что их просто невидно*, нужно иметь острый различающий ум. *Так что без учителя, который указывал бы на дефекты, омрачения справится практически нереально.*


Да, без Учителя нереально. Но если у Вас пока нет Учителя, могут и сотоварищи по буддизму помочь) Но только в том случае, если быть открытым для критики(конечно,нормальной, конструктивной, естественно, а не такой, цель которой пытаться Вас уничтожить).И быть открытым для чужих мнений. Если Вы не очень доверяете сотоварищам по причине их непросветленности, в конце концов есть признанные практически всеми буддистами классики-тот же Ламрим. Хотя не знаю, признает, например традиция Тхеравада Ламрим. Но уж Палийский Канон, например точно все признают) И помнить, что буддизм-не самый легкий путь. Если у Вас есть, как Вы говорите, хотя бы немного Праджня, то Вы идете как сапер по минному полю. Если нет Праджня или крайне мало - как обычный человек по минному полю, не как сапер. Грубо говоря) И все равно, никому не желаю, ни себе не желаю, но все равно неизбежно подскальзываться, ударяться об лед, набивать себе шишки. Главное-чему-то учиться у любого опыта, не разочаровываться, а признавать свои ошибки и разбирать их. имхо)

----------


## Руфус

Если нет учителя и притом квалифицированного, то у вас практически нет никаких шансов. Сотоварищи это слепой слепого ведет. Тексты тоже не помогут.

----------


## Патрик

> Если нет учителя и притом квалифицированного, то у вас практически нет никаких шансов. Сотоварищи это слепой слепого ведет. Тексты тоже не помогут.


А зачем Вам тогда, собственно, этот форум?)

----------


## ДимаБ

> О праджня, випашйане и т.п., в полных системных описаниях - чаще всего в конце.
> Но читать конечно же лучше сначала.
> 
> (на всяк случай: если читаете Ламрим Дже Цонкапы - там пять книг)


Ознакомился и понял, что в веб-виде не осилю, потратился, и это определённо стоит того, спасибо за наводку  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (23.04.2020)

----------


## ДимаБ

Читаю и понимаю, что если говорить о пути Сутры и  аналитическом созерцании, то буддизм это больше христианство, чем само христианство.

----------


## Александр Кук

"Cовмещение в жизни" кмк значит воцерковление по полной программе. И прибежище. По-другому - это кмк совмещение не в жизни, а в воображении, что тоже конечно совершенно замечательно, если есть желание.)

Для православия это вряд ли возможно, т.к. ни один православный священник не должен причащать, зная, что человек буддист. Слышал в виртуально-форумском пространстве об одном бывшем старообрядце, который стал дзогченпа и одновременно был певчим в православном храме, но сомневаюсь, чтобы его там причащали, зная, что он дзогченпа. Потом он стал иудаистом.

О протестантах в этом смысле ничего не знаю.

В католицизме такое насколько я понимаю возможно, по крайней мере теоретически, т.к. католики по крайней мере в лице п.Френсиса Тисо и бр. Давида Стейндл-Раста допускают, что Иисус был не уникален в воскресении и вознесении, в распятии конечно уникален. Эта возможность - вообще что-то даже отдаленно такое признавать - идет с самого верха, от Св.Престола, от Папы. Т.к. два этих католика были официально посланы Ватиканом развивать диалог с буддизмом, а о возможности спасения христианского типа вне церкви есть спецпослание Папы (без таких разрешений в реальной, а не придуманной церкви, нельзя). Результаты своей экспедиции в Тибет п. Тисо изложил в книге, о ней здесь есть материал. (П.Тисо знаком с ЕСДЛ)
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post840090

Практически в буддизме - это дзогчен, совсем практически: когда сайт п. Тисо еще работал, то было видно, что он предлагает практиковать некоторые техники, которым учил и ЧННР (кажется это садхана Миларепы). Кроме этого практически ближе всех к вознесению/великому переносу, наверное, беспрецедентно ближе  сейчас А. Уоллес. Он писал о п. Тисо в одной из своих книг, сейчас ссылается на него в dharma-talk, в котором говорит о пророчестве, полученном Дуджомом Лингпой от дакини, в котором она предсказала, что 100 его учеников осуществят великий перенос.

P.S. У п. Тисо есть страничка в Facebook, он сейчас не служит в храме, стал капелланом для иммигрантов
https://www.facebook.com/francis.tiso

----------


## Александр Кук

Интервью В.Майкова с бр. Давидом Стейндл-Растом
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGsn5H_annA&t=133s

видно, как началось его знакомство с буддизмом в 60-х, которое в конце 90-х привело к экспедиции п. Тисо в Тибет. Хотя в интервью не упоминается п. Тисо, но ясно, что одобрение инициативы бр. Давида ближе познакомиться с буддизмом, шло с самого верха, от Папы Римского.

----------


## ДимаБ

Нашёл в «Большом руководстве» фразу «Возлюби других как самого себя» Цонкапа писал под влиянием христианства. Теперь все ясно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нашёл в «Большом руководстве» фразу «Возлюби других как самого себя» Цонкапа писал под влиянием христианства. ...


или: уважаемый Переводчик

(п.с. конечно же в буддизме есть майтри\метта , причём не только в буддизме но и вообщем в индийской(в том числе и древнеиндийской) культуре, цивилизации, науке. 
п.с. п.с. в определённой мере, как добродетель (но вроде не настолько углубляемо и расширяемо как состояние), это же есть и у античных греков в том числе и дохристианского периода)

----------


## Александр Кук

> или: уважаемый Переводчик


вот я хотел это же заметить, но не стал... помню первые сутты читал в переводе уважаемого ... забыл фамилию ... переводчика, так там регулярно встречалось слово "грех". Грех во времена Будды Шакьямуни?... переводчику так захотелось...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2020)

----------


## ДимаБ

> или: уважаемый Переводчик
> 
> (п.с. конечно же в буддизме есть майтри\метта , причём не только в буддизме но и вообщем в индийской(в том числе и древнеиндийской) культуре, цивилизации, науке. 
> п.с. п.с. в определённой мере, как добродетель (но вроде не настолько углубляемо и расширяемо как состояние), это же есть и у античных греков в том числе и дохристианского периода)


Не, в данном ламриме это обсмаковано так, что это реально больше христианство, чем само христианство.
Я-то по глупости надеялся что в путём хинаянской тантры смогу тихо индивидуально освободиться в пещере, но теперь выходит шиш, придётся идти доказывать склочным женщинам и ушлым торгашам - священную Дхарму. А дело это неблагодарное. И так триллион каждый раз с риском пасть и переродиться буйволом. Цонкапа умеет разрушить надежды ))

----------


## ДимаБ

> вот я хотел это же заметить, но не стал... помню первые сутты читал в переводе уважаемого ... забыл фамилию ... переводчика, так там регулярно встречалось слово "грех". Грех во времена Будды Шакьямуни?... переводчику так захотелось...


Так а вы не читаете что ли раздел "от переводчика"? Там очень подробно сказано почему и зачем он это делает и что за "грех" имеется в виду.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не, в данном ламриме это обсмаковано так, что это реально больше христианство, чем само христианство.
> Я-то по глупости надеялся что в путём хинаянской тантры смогу тихо индивидуально освободиться в пещере, но теперь выходит шиш, придётся идти доказывать склочным женщинам и ушлым торгашам - священную Дхарму. А дело это неблагодарное. И так триллион каждый раз с риском пасть и переродиться буйволом. Цонкапа умеет разрушить надежды ))


А что разрушать то ?
; )

Любое обособление,  уединение, и т.п. - когда нибудь заканчивается

ведь нет же ничего  - самомущего, самовсебеизолированного, и т.п.
; )

----------


## ДимаБ

> А что разрушать то ?
> ; )
> 
> Любое обособление,  уединение, и т.п. - когда нибудь заканчивается
> 
> ведь нет же ничего  - самомущего, самовсебеизолированного, и т.п.
> ; )


всё так. однако 99,99999% времени среди непрерывных сансарных мучений мы об этом не помним да и само  это формальное знание не очень эффективно для скорейшего освобождения )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> всё так. однако 99,99999% времени среди непрерывных сансарных мучений мы об этом не помним да и само  это формальное знание не очень эффективно для скорейшего освобождения )


Освобождение, это - в чёмто или от чегото ?

----------


## ДимаБ

> Освобождение, это - в чёмто или от чегото ?


1. У вас нет ощущений, мыслей и потребностей.
2. У происходящего с вами нет причин.
+ приятным бонусом было бы всеведенье

----------


## Александр Кук

> Так а вы не читаете что ли раздел "от переводчика"? Там очень подробно сказано почему и зачем он это делает и что за "грех" имеется в виду.


В той сутте не было раздела от переводчика

Более того, насколько я знаю и понимаю, в русскоязычном контексте это понятие так нагружено православием, что ничего другого в нем нет и не может быть, кроме христианского, православного смысла. Оно неразрывно связано с Иисусом Христом, "смертию смерть поправшим и сущим во гробех живот даровавшим", второй ипостасью Троицы - творца этого мира из ничего. Переводчик обязан был это знать.)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 1. У вас нет ощущений, мыслей и потребностей.
> 2. У происходящего с вами нет причин.
> + приятным бонусом было бы всеведенье


Всё что происходит - имеет причины. Даже точнее: всё всё то что происходит бывает случается, есть не что иное как - набор совокупность причин, условий и предпосылок.

Есть хороший образ, _всеведение_ (или можно сказать: _адекватность_) _Будды_, как - чашка
Когда человек хочет выпить воды - он берёт чашку и с помощью чашки пьёт. Когда существо стремится принести максимальную пользу другим - оно становиться Буддой.




> У вас нет ощущений, мыслей и потребностей.


бррр.. ужас какой
типа крайность отупления, как сказал один мастер Дзокчэн - самадхи-по-типу-удара-тупым-предметом-по-голове
другой мастер Махамудры говорил о состоянии большой-тупой-ленивой-пучеглазой-рыбы, в нашей культуре возможно будет соответствовать образ "овоща", но овощем не перерождаются, а вот такой рыбиной иль слепым-кротом-в-норке иль даже червяком можно культивируя такое ; )

Вообще это кмк. довольно распространённая ошибка средь западных медитаторов - притуплять ум, а то и типа умерщвлять. пытаться медитировать как крот в норе, вместо того чтоб как орёл в небе парить в безграничном пространстве осознавания
уже на развития экаграта пытаться сузить ум на "одном"\эка, вместо того чтоб это "одно" расширить и заполнить им безграничность осознавания.
имхо: возможно это всё следствия сведения Аристотелем ума лишь к словесному мышлению, последующего агностицизма и тьмы средневековья, жизни в замкнутых пространствах  болот лесов и городов когда когда даже и физического бескрайнего пространства невидать, и т.п.

----------


## ДимаБ

Я считаю, что Нирвану надо понимать совершенно конкретно. А именно как выход за причинно-следственный континуум. 

Скажите честно, вы практиковали Джхана Йогу? 
Нет там никакого мешка по голове. Когда уходит концептуальный ум, в права вступает прямое постижение. Ну не может человек без минимального созерцательного и мистического опыта стать боддхисатвой, это одно самоназвание будет, и только.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я считаю, что Нирвану надо понимать совершенно конкретно. А именно как выход за причинно-следственный континуум. 
> .


а почему не как - успокоение\унятье того о чём говорится во второй истине\правде\факте арйев 
?

ну раз уж конкретно

----------


## ДимаБ

> а почему не как - успокоение\унятье того о чём говорится во второй истине\правде\факте арйев 
> ?
> 
> ну раз уж конкретно


ну я бы не использовал слова вроде "успокоение". это каждый будет толковать в меру своих представлений. а вот выход из причинно-следственных связей это серьёзно и интересно ) И не трудно понять, например, из Сутры Сердца. Просто эти причины-следствия существуют только в рамках авидьи и майи, а "на самом деле" мы никогда в них и не участвовали :-)

----------


## ДимаБ

Жаль, что в формулировании этого толку чуть больше, чем нисколько ( Вот бы пережить такое знание на фактическом опыте, эх!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ну я бы не использовал слова вроде "успокоение". это каждый будет толковать в меру своих представлений. а вот выход из причинно-следственных связей это серьёзно и интересно ) И не трудно понять, например, из Сутры Сердца. Просто эти причины-следствия существуют только в рамках авидьи и майи, а "на самом деле" мы никогда в них и не участвовали :-)


Не всё имеет своими причиной условием и предпосылкой - авидйа. Например так называемые - "факторы" Бодхи 
Но всё всё обусловлено чемто и не одним, даже то что не имеет прямых причин и несоставное - чемто да обусловлено, как сказал древний Муни:
_сарва дхарма анатма_
и здравый смысл, да и опыт, это подтверждают




> ну я бы не использовал слова вроде "успокоение".


Вы бы это не использовали, кто ещё чё не использовал, но индийское слово "нирвана" это не абракадабра кою можно на шо уходно натянуть, а оно имеет значение охватываемое например смысловым полем русских слов: покой, успокоение, затишье, унятье ...
И в буддийском контексте "нирвана" это не что иное как третья сатйа\истина\правда\факт что зрят\постигают арйи, истинное успокоение того о чём говориться во второй истине\правде\факте арйев, истинный* покой\успокоение\унятье 

(*имеющее отношение к четырём арйа сатйам\правдам\фактам\истинам)

----------


## Лиса

В ответ на топик стартер.
Представьте, что вы стоите на равнине между пяти гор и эти горы зовут
Аллах 
Иисус
Кришна 
Готама 
Иегова
И вы находите вершины Готама и Иисус одинаково привлекательными. Можете ли вы взобраться на обе горы сразу или идя в направлении обеих вы придёте в седловину между гор?

----------

Aion (11.10.2020), Ersh (11.10.2020), Ант (11.10.2020), Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2020)

----------


## Aion

> И вы находите вершины Готама и Иисус одинаково привлекательными. Можете ли вы взобраться на обе горы сразу или идя в направлении обеих вы придёте в седловину между гор?


Если одинаково, пофиг на какую восходить. Монетку бросить, и вперёд)

----------


## Ант

> Если одинаково, пофиг на какую восходить. Монетку бросить, и вперёд)


Вот так монетку бросишь, под гору придешь, а там билетная касса... а монетку уже где-то там бросил. :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2020)

----------


## Лиса

> Если одинаково, пофиг на какую восходить. Монетку бросить, и вперёд)


Можно и так. А можно устроить поочерёдное восхождение.

----------


## Aion

> ... а монетку уже где-то там бросил.


Дык, монетка под религиозный опыт заточена:

----------

